# Regional pill discussion: Canada



## BigCat007

Proudly serving... 
Canada

Canada section of pillreports


----------



## goldorak

*Question about pill*

I checked Pill Reports and didn't find any information about this pill i have.

Just wondering if anybody's had these before.

They are light blue and round. On one side are printed the letters "M G". On the other side there is a line through the middle.

Any help ?

Thanks.


----------



## EsourceR

having a pill section devoted to Canada is a great idea...
my only comment is ... not all the pills I get are from here
some of the time, I find pillreports from different areas to be similar or the same as the pills I have.  I guess it's always good to look in more than one place, right?


----------



## BigCat007

It's not based on where they originated, they're based on where you purchased them... so people can get an idea of what is in their area


----------



## e-tom

*TORONTO : What kinda Pills have you Been getting?*

Just curious about what pills are goin around in the GTA

IN mississauga Ive been gettin some bomb green apples :D


----------



## wtfmates

There's these Yellow Butterflies going around that i heard to be really good, havent got my hands on them personally yet (Saw a friend on them and she looked like she was having a good time) Just the other week i grabbed some Green/Offwhite Ducks they were...ok, got the job done.


----------



## LikuidKid

yellow butterflies have been a STAPLE in TO for the past 5 years.  Safe to say they're local...


----------



## bfisher

Pink JK's (Bunk)
Blue bottles (Meth bombs)
Blue Dolphins
Red Smileys
Yellow Jokers (Meth Bombs)
Blue Martians (Pure MDMA)
Pink W's
Red Strawberrys
Purple women
Green apples
Blue mercedes


These are just pills that ive come across since NewYears 2005.


----------



## e-tom

yes i remember those BUNK BUNK JK's , My red smilies were shit and a half too. Blue dolphins


----------



## BuffSteve

On the menu tonight:
An off-white pill with a smiley face (loosely packed and I'm skeptical)
Some yellows ones with some fucked up symbol on them that I can't make out for the life of me.
A dark pinkish purpley pill with a captial 'J' on it.

I've had the yellow one before and it's damn good.  Other 2 are a mystery but I'm gonna need to eat the white ones before they disintegrate.  The 'J' pills look real nice, just hope they work as good as they look.

Anyone had any of these?  I'm in the east GTA.


----------



## wtfmates

I had those off-white smiley's last week, there's definately MDMA in them...but it seems kinda weak to me. My roomates grabbed them last night in quantity and well they had fun  btw the pills are off-white with a blue-ish/green-ish tint, smile is half-moon style if i remember correctly. and i think Beveled top....i dont have a pill in front of me right now so i could be wrong.

I'm pretty sure the press looked like this






and the review

Light Blue Smileys


----------



## BuffSteve

Sounds and looks like the same white smileys I had.  After being warned about them they certainly didn't live up to the hype.  Things only got interesting after I took a pinky/purple J pill about2 hours after taking the white one.


----------



## Ravr

Blue Dolphins but they are kind of ok not off the wall or anything... green apples never tried 'em yet...


----------



## e-tom

Apples are amazing if you can get hold of the hard pressed ones. Very clean . Im about to get some white omegas any advices?


----------



## bfisher

*Toronto E*

anybody in the ontario/toronto area heard of the fallowing pills?


Purple Oakleys

Green Addidas

Green Leaves

BLue mercedes ?


Please give a description of the high if youve tried it, Im more interested on wether their clean pills or not


thx


----------



## e-tom

Brief description:

Yellow "?" Speedy cheap pills 

Blue "SS" - cracked out skecthy dirty pill all you do is roll your eyes back on this pill.

Pink JK : BUNK

Green Christmas trees : BUNK

Purple LIPS : dopey chilling high , suspected it to be MDE 

Blue dolphins : amazing pill. very chilling similiar to LIPS, also suspected MDE or MDA combo

Green apples : very very clean pills, EZ test resultsurple then black in a few seconds.

Starting to get tired of typing. BRB


----------



## spidey

None because I havent done pills in 2.5 years and have no hookups


----------



## e-tom

blue nikes (check) - Caffine filled


----------



## Tiesto

The green apples are bomb, I don't care!!!!!!  Compared to some of the other shit goin around right now, I'll stick to my apples thank you very much.  lol


----------



## e-tom

lucky u theres no more of apples here


----------



## ro4eva

i just got some blue apples in.  they look very similar.  probably made by the same peeps with a new color of filler?  anyone have a pic of the green apples so i can compare?


----------



## e-tom

http://pillreports.com/images/largepills/46713.jpg pill is pro made


----------



## technoducky

In lou we had both green apples and macintosh. I loved the macintosh. it was the best pill i've had in awhile. Excluding the #1 i got in Miami. They were totally different. The #1 was supposedly 100% mda and i would believe it. The macintosh was like the perfect blend of smacky and speedy. Really intense peek. I took like an hour to kick in and usually it only takes 15 ti 20 mins for me. A pill that sucks ass and is total bunk is the blue jk. red maple leafs are pretty good to.


----------



## picstalker

*NA discussion ... what pills have you been eating*

someone in NA discussion asked for a pic of some recent pills ...here they are


----------



## KemicalBurn

you want to tell anyone what thread to merge it with?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^taken care of


----------



## mikeclashed

I'm in Barrie, we grab most of our stuff from T.O

I've had bad luck recently, but here we go

1. White Snoopy - dirty, cut, crap pill. Eye wiggles uncontrolable

2. Yellow Snoopy - never peeked, chatty...cheap crap, ripped off. 

3. Green Hitchhiker - Cheap pill, supposed to be good but 3 of my friends and I didn't think so. 

The best pills we've had in Barrie recently (past few months) were the Red Strawberries (awesome peak), Red Maples (MDA) and the Blue Dolphins that are so popular (also suspected to be MDA).


----------



## e-tom

blue omega's?


----------



## BuffSteve

Blue apples.
Not bad, had better....had worse too.  So I guess I'm happy enough with them.


----------



## Tiesto

my friend has pills called "yellow yy's"
he tells me they are better than the green apples.  iunno, never  heard of them.


----------



## EsourceR

*candy coated rainbow*

I save my favs 

peach strawberries
red basketballs
green apples/blue apples
green maple leaf
blue omega


----------



## Ravr

tried blue omgea's last week, meh, they were good for lasting long but not a great peak....


----------



## e-tom

RED SUPERMANS anyone?


----------



## e-tom

keep this thread goin for updated pills that we're gettin :O


----------



## Tha Chronic

Purple snoopys are amazing. great come down

Blue Snoopys meth/mdma/  up all day,

Orange snoopys are ok mdma very good come down


----------



## EsourceR

red snoopy - ok pill, not enough chemical to keep me going though


----------



## 0rb

*in Vancouver*

haven't seen much on PillReports for Vancouver the last 6 months for e.

...any recommended (or not recommended) to look for?


----------



## Tiesto

wat is the blue omega's symbol??


----------



## e-tom

no idea, the link flopped:S right now double stacked and single stack red supermans


----------



## EsourceR

Tiesto said:
			
		

> *wat is the blue omega's symbol?? *



the blue omega was double 

triples are rare - usually rip offs

blue omega


----------



## l]evil

Green apples are very good,
Pink Louis vuittons - GRAB ALL YOU CAN, THESE ARE THE BOMB!!!
Blue dolphins - some bunk dupes are goin around of these
Yellow YY - Short peak
Purple porn stars - Bunk
double stack adidas - bunk


----------



## ro4eva

i took 2 brown kangeroos(?) last nite and holy shit they are good.   Clean MDMA high.  9/10


----------



## EsourceR

kangaroos are notoriously junk, but i've never seen brown

white smiley - excellent
green adidas - ok


----------



## GreenGuy

E sourcer .. .......  i have had yellow dogs, blue dogs, pink smileys, green hearts, green VG, blue superman, green martian, off blue martian, euros, adidas, puma


----------



## EsourceR

GreenGuy - i envy you ...but not really


----------



## ro4eva

I had 2 capsules on the long weekend at a rave (all the people in Toronto know which rave I'm talking about - Deepdish ring a bell... may 22nd?)... anyway i popped one barely 2 days after doing those brown kangeroos I talked about earlier and I was fuuuuuuucked.  I was expectin much being that I did it so closely afterwards... but damn!  Anyway I'm done ranting; this was my first time doing capsules so yea.

I just had some red kangeroos (1 and 1/2) this past saturday nite and i was all smiley happy euphoric dancey - so I'm guessin it was MDMA.

Goodtimes :D

no regrets :D


----------



## bfisher

the green strawberrys are probably the best pills going around the GTA right now. i attend a few raves and everyone i talk to says their the best MDMA going around right now.... i personally love them, im not a dancer, nor a fan of dirty pills containing speed/meth so i love the pure molly, not everyone feels the same way as me though.

clean 5-6 hour roll, no sketch whatsoever, not up for 24 hours after your roll, no extreme jaw clenching.... i love them :D


DEF grab them if u have the chance, theyve already been ez tested by a friend and are an amazing pill, ill be attending a great rave on saturday and ill def be on the berrys :D


----------



## The Amtrack Kid

I recently recieved some blue pills imprinted with the puma logo.  Haven't tried them yet though.


----------



## ro4eva

i just got some blue dolphins in

white speckles more of a baby blue - dolphin is facing left

the top is beveled

bottom is domed

anybody?


----------



## e-tom

is the dolphin kinda faded?


----------



## ro4eva

i put up a picture at pillreports.com under Canada... check dat shit out


----------



## e-tom

nope not the same ones


----------



## e-tom

Red Cupids :http://www.pillreports.com/images/largepills/47202.jpg 

I took half a pill and felt good, i could imagine taking whole pill.. Easy to sleep 

Some BUNK/ DANGEROUS Green hearts goin around, Beware


----------



## e-tom

Beware : http://www.pillreports.com/images/largepills/47610.jpg 

DANGEROUS PILL

these pills make your heart really uncomfortable


----------



## e-tom

Beware : http://www.pillreports.com/images/largepills/47610.jpg 

DANGEROUS PILL

these pills maade myheart really uncomfortable


----------



## EsourceR

light green christmas trees - dbl - MDMA/amphet (8/10)
bright orange ducky - dbl (tested same as above)
pure cap - saving this for my bday - better be yum tested beautifully - never seen that shade of violet before  
say, anyone notice our region flooded with domes? quality as yet, IMHO is good.


----------



## e-tom

Ive been gettin some bunk pills lately


----------



## trancer_1414

Here is my account of what I have been having lately:

Dec 2004 (tiesto):

*Green Omega*:  Wow, what a high.  Well, actually not really.  I didn't feel much physically, i just felt so open to everyone and felt like dancing like a madman (which I did!).  I would rate it in my best experiences, but it was also my first........took 1.5

Feb 2005 (marco v):

*Green JK*: Wow, what a different high!  It took a while to kick in, but when it hit, it hit hard!  The high hit hard, but then dropped really fast.  Wasn't a very pleasant high at all.  Was hallucinating slightly, as were others.  Definitely not a good pill, imo.  Although a group of my friends took the same pills a few weeks later and LOVED them to death. Took 1.5

March 2005 (armin):

*Red Euro*:  Oh My God, what a high.  These were def high doses of MDMA (rumored to have come from amsterdam).  Such a euphoric, body melting experience.  skin very sensitive, and my first case of the wiggles.  Danced my butt off again, but was burnt out by 6 AM.  the comedown was extremely easy, as I was dead tired. Took 2.

April 2005 (ferry):

*Blue Omega*: Finally, an omega again!  This omega was exactly like the green ones I had in dec '04. Very speedy, extremely euphoric, but not very lovey dovey.  I was totally in touch with the music, just not with my gf. dancing like crazy, and was wired till 2 PM the next day.  Took 2.5

May 2005 (weekend away):

*White Dove*:  Ingested only .5 of this pill, but it was solid.  Very lovey/happy, not much energy, but got me moving.  My buddy took a whole and said his highest peak roll lasted over 30 minutes.

*Blue Omega*: Same batch as April 2005, loved them as well, once again.  Took way too many over a 3 day period (~7).

June 2005 (sasha):

*Blue Dolphin*:  Took two halves, about 10 minutes apart, and was feeling intense visuals within 20 minutes.  Good friend of mine was feeling this as well, but my girlfriend sadly was not feeling much.  She took slightly less than I did first off.  Never really reached a HUGE peak, was more of a constant high, which I don't mind.  Not much euphoria, but some was there.  Kisses with gf were truly heartfelt like never before, but not body melting like previous sessions.  The pill was very speedy, had me awake for 40 hours in total.  Jaw was tightening like crazy, but no grinding.  The sketch was non existent the next day, except that everything was funny, due in part to the lack of sleep and the 11 hours (non stop) or dancing.  Took 2.5 in one night, gf took same amount, friend took 2.  Definitely the speediest high yet, unsure if I would use them again, unless I had to stay up.  Pill was extremely crumbly and bitter like no other.  Bad press, as for the taste, who knows...

June 2005 (tiesto):

*Yellow Unicorn*:  Well, what can I say...these pills are the best I have had yet. Rumored to have arrived from other parts of the world, these pills did not disappoint.  Dosed a full at 1:20 AM, and started to feel effects about 40 minutes in (my gf felt the light bodied feeling before me...).  Constant wave of euphoria, would level, and when I would not expect it, would rise and level again.  I took my last dose, half a pill (total of 2 over the night), at 4AM.  My biggest roll was at 7 AM!!!  Most intense roll I have ever had, obliterated every other high I have ever had.  Word of caution, VERY HIGH DOSE OF MDMA in these.  My last roll nearly knocked me off my feet, thank god my girlfriend held on to my arm during that 15 second super intense episode.  The come down was awesome the next day, still felt energized till noon, pupils dilated until 4 PM, and the comedown was absolutely non existent.  Come mid afternoon, I had not known that I had even dosed the night before.

For the first time ever, when I thought I wanted another half in the club, I told myself that I didn't need any.  I was completely fulfilled, like never before....


---------------------------------
Side note:

None of these highs were ever crap, always a great experience, so i recommend all these to anyone.  I also find I feel these highs much differently than my friends.  They usually feel the stomach, legs, eyes and jaw effects, yet when we take the same pills at the same time in the same venue, I rarely feel physiological side effects.  Kinda odd I know, but it seems as of late I am more in touch with the high and am beginning to become more aware of it all.

---------------------------------


----------



## Ravr

Yellow Jokers- speed to the max... no thank you,...


----------



## Tiesto

*Red Superman, Red Euro - Toronto*

Anyone had any of these two pills?

How were they?


----------



## l]evil

Had red supermans a while a back, felt clean, no complaints


----------



## e-tom

http://pillreports.com/images/largepills/47385.jpg ????


----------



## e-tom

dolphins :D


----------



## Tiesto

Any info on Red Euros?


----------



## trancer_1414

I had Red Euros a few months back, and definitely my biggest high yet.  I would say it is pretty high in MDMA content and very little anything else....

I recommend these to anyone!!

Read my reply to the Toronto Ecstasy thread, I describe the pill in detail.


----------



## EsourceR

blue omega - same as april '05 + brother green omega
blue moon/stars - nice mdma


----------



## ResinBrain

*Blue Versace, medusa face coming out of the pill, east Canada*

like http://www.pillreports.com/images/largepills/46777.jpg

but relatively dark blue with white specks. domed with score on back.

It's an original and nice logo!  I'd like it to be as good as it looks.
Someone with infos about them??????


----------



## EsourceR

domed pills in my region seem to have been good as of late, the presses however, i'm not familar with.  sry .


----------



## LikuidKid

*SW Ontario Purple Snoopies*

These pills are floating around London right now.  I've heard there's a copycat batch out as well, so I'm just seeing if anyone else seen them in their area and if so, how were they?

My Report


----------



## e-tom

NEW GREEN APPLES?


----------



## e-tom

http://pillreports.com/images/largepills/47691.jpg i think its this


----------



## trancer_1414

e-tom said:
			
		

> *NEW GREEN APPLES? *



What are you easking exactly???

On another note, I updated my previous post with my blue dolphin review....


----------



## e-tom

are they goooood?


----------



## BigCat007

I just would like to take this opportunity to remind everyone that there IS a regional pill discussion thread for canadian pills located here: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthre...264&highlight=regional+pill+discussion+canada instead of everyone starting a new thread about pills in every area of canada, some duplicates of the same area.


----------



## EsourceR

RE: green apples are they good? 

the domed ones (they also have a blue brother) are good

7/10 - mdma with possibly some mda


----------



## EsourceR

^^^green apples 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?postid=3217580#post3217580


----------



## e-tom

Apples are flopped.... GREEN INFINITY AND yellow Louis Vuitton anybody?


----------



## EsourceR

^^wtf is flopped?


----------



## e-tom

it means i cant get them anymore ;(


----------



## MaxTO

Since last summer I've come across:

Blue Dolphins (they were everywhere last summer)
- they're OK, but the comedown is pretty rough, good luck trying to get some sleep on these

Omega (don't remember the color, guy called it a "Korean Omega")
- probably the best pill I've had to date, awesome peak, no comedown at all, great sleep right afterwards

Orange Superman
- kicked in really quickly (less than 30 mins), felt kinda speedy, horrible crash at about T+4hrs, I was able to sleep though

Versace (don't remember color)
- OK pill, comedown sucked but not as bad as Orange Superman or Blue Dolphins

Green Mercedes
- 2nd best pills I've had to date, great peak, very mild comedown, can get good sleep on these and the next day you're fine (minus sore legs from dancing all night LOL), this is the pill I search for now, and usually load up on when I come across it

Pills I've seen but never took:
Yellow Ferrari
Louis Vitton (don't remember color)
Pink YZ
Green/Yellowish Smilies


----------



## ShAdYEnCoUnTeRZ

New Batch in Perth County..

Yellow Toyota's- Meth bombs I suspect. My one buddy had 1 pill and his entire body was red hot for over n hour.. no classic MDMA feeling.. Just PURE HEAT .


----------



## e-tom

GREEEN INFINITY :D:D:D:D:D:D get them ASAP . Clean intense roll


----------



## EsourceR

seen some odd blue dolphins (domed on top and bottom) ... very bright blue with white large speckles.  the blue dye is very strong and was seen on a finger but doesn't seem  to stain.  tested well ... will update later.


----------



## superpog

EsourceR said:
			
		

> *seen some odd blue dolphins (domed on top and bottom) ... very bright blue with white large speckles.  the blue dye is very strong and was seen on a finger but doesn't seem  to stain.  tested well ... will update later. *



I had these same pills, got em in brampton. Very speedy high and a rough comedown probobly the same pills maxTO was describing but I deffinatly enjoyed it. I also had 2 "double stacked" light green with blue and white specks hearts that I dropped ~7 hours after the dolphin, they were pretty bunk, not much of a high more of just a non-sober feeling but put me right to sleep about 3-4 hours in (some sort of benzo? im having a hard time remembering what I did between dropping these and going to sleep). very low/no MDMA in these ones. I also had these hearts sober last week and same thing.


----------



## EsourceR

the dolphins were damn nice ... will post on pillreports.com


----------



## e-tom

good to hear :D


----------



## BuffSteve

Just picked up some new pills, new to me anyways.
Light brown/creamy colour with a handprint on them.  

I'm told they're good but the person who told me that isn't completely objective.  Anyone had 'em?  I'm in the east GTA


----------



## trancer_1414

Updated my reply with YELLOW UNICORNS

link: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?postid=3168017#post3168017


----------



## Narcotic_Thrust

Just got some Green Butterflys out of canada Vic BC area SAme as the yellows as far as looks go


----------



## Tiesto

I had a blue dolphin....lots of speed, no sleep AT ALL.  sucked.

Red mercedes was pretty good, but it was hard to tell cuz i took it with the dolphin.


----------



## jeffjames

*no one has pills like mine*

these things are insane orange with cross scoring on one side


----------



## yellodolphin

any body try a yellow superman??? need reply soon...

oh ya and watch out for a light green mercedes with line on back...these are awful some wack mdxa combo.


----------



## bfisher

*red superman in GTA*

anybody seen/tried the red supermans in the gta ? if so, how were they, and what are suspected contents?


----------



## ResinBrain

*blue versace*

I'd like so much to hear about the blue versace I posted earlier. I haven't tried them yet.  The woman head is coming out of the pill,
it's round, domed on both sides with a score on back.  There are white specks and the blue coloring seems pretty strong.  the blue is medium dark.


----------



## EsourceR

light green diamond (superman) - horrible 
blue snoopy - 7
lacoste (blue and green)- 7
blue omega - 8
yellow 8 1/2 - 8
yellow butterfly - (~Mda 5, Mdma 1) pic attached


----------



## Ravr

Anybody seen some pills in the GTA that are orange in colour and the logo looks all smushed in or something? They were REALLY good, couldn't dance and no energy but I felt just so amazing and the high lasted for like 7 hrs


----------



## l]evil

Green supermans any1? GTA area. need info quick

red supermans - 7 -theres mdma maybe some low does of meth. 
red mercedes - 7 - MDMA with METH. 
Yellow butterflies - double stack - CLEAN MDMA (recommended) - 8
Orange ducks - double stack - CLEAN MDMA (recommended) - 8

those are all the 1's ive had recently


----------



## l]evil

*Canada -> Ontario ->GTA*

Green supermans any1? GTA area. need info quick


----------



## EsourceR

diamond green with S ?...fake 
check pillreports


----------



## Sl33p3r

*Green Butterflys*

These have been circulating around in western canada..
anybody else see this around?
there very good pills.


----------



## bfisher

ive seen alot of red supermans lately, def a methy pill.


----------



## Synto

Probably not the same batch, but a couple years ago I ate some green butterflies that were the best beans I've ever taken to this day. I live in the southern US. I'm not sure of the exact contents of mine. I should have tested one or sent it in to be tested. A lot of people were halfing them to save money, while I was double+ dropping them. Definitely the most incredible MDxx experiences I've ever had.


----------



## Tiesto

*Yellow Ducks & Orange Supermans - GTA Area*

Any1 got info on these?


----------



## EsourceR

*long weekend haul*

here is the long weekend dose 
...yellow smilie, orange cherries, green dolphin, light blue dolphin, red basketball (half), dark blue dolphin 




here's an example of the different dolphins going around





happy trails everyone, hope your weekend was pure ecstasy!


----------



## Ravr

^ oh it was


----------



## bfisher

dont eat the ducks.


----------



## bfisher

recently ive seen green strawberrys, red mercedes, red supermans, Purple/blue omegas, green versaces, MDMA/MDA mix blue dolphins, Purple snoopys, Yellow ducks (TERRIBLE PILLS, DO NOT EAT THEM).

Ive seen all these floating around in the past month.


----------



## trancer_1414

I recommend the green versaces, great roll with just enough energy, was not sketched the next day at all...


----------



## MaxTO

i'd stay away from the superman's too.

they kick in very quickly...give an ok high (kinda speedy later on)...last just under 4 hours...one of the worst comedowns


----------



## beastfromtheeast

*Red/Blue Archie's?*

Some Red Archies and Blue Archies just new to my area any feedback ?


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

If anyone comes across orange butterflies or green apples, get them. Pretty good, speedy...


----------



## Tiesto

Yea the green apples were bomb.  I had some back in march.  Not sure if the same batch is still goin around.


----------



## Ravr

Yeah green apples were good, but fuck I pefer MDMA emo pills not freaking speedy pills, thanks8)


----------



## BigCat007

please, don't associate the word emo and pills together in the same sentence. and the apples were actually more caffeine than speed. either way, they are a bitch to sleep on
http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1488


----------



## Ravr

* In Eric Cartman voice*

Whaeva, I do what I want


----------



## EsourceR

sober and busy lately but im curious, 
what's going around your location these days? BUMP*


----------



## C-Cat

saw some folks on....red scorpions....i believe, seemed real good


----------



## Tiesto

*Blue Spades in Canada (GTA)*

Blue spade.
Supposedly originating from Miami.
Light blue colour.  Very professional press.  The front of the pill is "out pressed" (no, not the logo, the hole front side with the exception of the sides).  The back is flat.  Smooth - no score.  They look exactly the same as these:
http://www.pillreports.com/viewpill.php3?sub=-1&area=1&id=48991
*BUT* 
Those pills have an outpressed front AND back.  While the pills I am referring to only have an outpressed front.

Anybody tried them?  Any info?


----------



## huntmich

The greens were not speedy, not the batch I got in June.  I ate 7 and was able to sleep on nothing more than a couple glasses of wine.


----------



## beastfromtheeast

*White Number Ones*

Any feedback on white #1 one's? These are the ones with a smaller/thinner one logo and no #sign. They are beveled on the top and the bottom and have a score in the back. Also yellow/brown specs in them? They have that sassafrass smell to them. Feedback needed!


----------



## EsourceR

...slow thread, ...is EVERYONE boycotting meth?
can't seem to find any quality pills.  how sad.


----------



## Tiesto

blue scorpions
blue supermans

GTA area.  Anyone tried either?


----------



## Mysterious

Any tried blue motorolas in Ontario or Quebec? (Most likely from Toronto, or Ottawa)

Looks pretty much like http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1499 but blue.


----------



## Tiesto

Anyone tried green hearts


----------



## Ravr

Anybody tried red doves?


----------



## l]evil

i heard red doves were decent...

orange X5's from hamilton suppose to be the new shit


----------



## Tiesto

anyone tried purple dolphins?


----------



## EsourceR

yellow superman any comments?


red SNOOPY scored on back - 6.5 

green dove - 6 meth/mdma


----------



## Creakle

I bought about ten blue butterflies in the last couple weeks (gonna sell some). I'm fairly sure they were made in Canada. They're blue and have butterflies stamped on them...they're very potent and are known to be excellent by casual and excessive E users.


----------



## Flowingbeyond

pink js are crap imo
green apples r pro.
blue stars are pro
pink ladies are champions
blue dolphins are good.


----------



## trancer_1414

hendextall said:
			
		

> Anyone tried Blue Hearts in TO area?




Killer Roll.  Cleanest I have had to date, but not necessarily the strongest.  But def. cleanest.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## lexxus

*Green Apples*

I've had a couple of GREEN APPLES over the summer -- very clean pills, not speedy at all but felt relaxed (sometimes too much that I had to sit down but it felt great to just chill and observe the environment around), took about 2 hours to really kick in, not a crazy intense high but was able to maintain that eurphoric feeling for many hours, high lasted at least 6 plus hours, barely any comedown, mild jaw clenching, not much visuals though (which I really like), no sketch and not overly tired next day.  

If you are looking to roll your ass off this pill may be a bit too mild.  You feel really good on it and have a lot of control.  It makes you confident and feel somewhat loved up.  You are not super chatty either.  

A friend of mine who has taken many pills before think the green apples are some of the best!


----------



## Tiesto

Blue Spades?  lucky you didnt get the bunk batch that was goin around awhile ago


----------



## lexxus

*White Hearts in BC*

White Hearts are going around in BC but I haven't personally tried them yet.  They are a slightly larger, thinner white pill, domed shaped both sides and the heart imprint is quite small.  Comments please...


----------



## Tiesto

yellow pears in GTA area.

feedback?


----------



## inNYnow

*Blue Smilie / Face*

Just got these and my tester hasn't arrived yet & nothing on pillreports on these.  Anyone tried them?

* Blue Smilie Face - 2 eyes and mouth only (no nose). No score on back
* Round - approx 1/4 inch diameter, approx 1/8 inch high
* Light Blue with few white specks 
* Hard - would be difficult to break 
* No noticeable smell but the taste when i put one on my tounge for a second was "right"

I got these near Vancouver

thanx


----------



## BigCat007

Near Vancouver can mean a lot of things. Could you specify if it was in Canada or the North East USA?


----------



## inNYnow

Canada -  an hour or so outside of Vancouver city

thanx



			
				BigCat007 said:
			
		

> Near Vancouver can mean a lot of things. Could you specify if it was in Canada or the North East USA?


----------



## Lvs_Xtc

*Red Scorpion*

Need some info on red scorpion's in the Toronto area. I've searched pill reports and found nothing for Canada. There are some reports from the States, but they're not consistant. Some reports say these are speed/mdma, some say speed bombs, some say mdma. So any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Clev X

ive seen all colors of scorops, blue, green yellow, white red and they all were inconsistent and the only thing u knew for sure if u got one was ull b speeding some worse than others.


----------



## trendal

*Blue bats*

Anyone had any of the double-stack blue bat/batmans going around the London area?

Link to picture


----------



## trendal

Well I tried the blue bats and they are absolutely AWESOME pills! May be the best hits I've ever had...


----------



## E-llusion

Greek Nike's in Toronto, anyone ?


----------



## l]evil

^Green nikes  also need info

- Purple sexy ladies
- orange BMW
- Purple winnie the pooh - 3d


----------



## E-llusion

l]evil said:
			
		

> ^Green nikes  also need info



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=1317


----------



## kandycity

*white hearts in vancouver*

My friends and I tried the white hearts at a trance club.  I personally liked them a lot!  This is my experience with half a pill... Very clean mild rolls and absolutely no negative effects during comedown.  No grinding of teeth or feeling excessively thirsty.  You want to be touched but your skin doesn't tingle as much like when you are on other pills.  You feel euphoric at certain points but not overly loved-up.  I did however, noticed that after an hour of dropping I would get really cold and then hotter than usual when peaking.  They are mellow pills.  My friends commented on feeling super relaxed and had to take in a couple of energy drinks to stay awake (they probably each popped at least 2 pills).   I danced a bit and that helped heighten the roll.  Saw doubles but no other hallucination.  Wanted to come home early to cuddle and stretch out on a warm bed.  Definitely a good pill for house parties, hanging out at the beach  or chilling with that special someone.  I had fun at the club but probably won't last at an all night rave on this pill.  I have to give credit that it is SUPER CLEAN though!


----------



## Lvs_Xtc

*Need some info please...*

I was wondering if anyone in the Toronto/Ontario area had any info on blue Ferrari's or white Adidas. I 've done a search on pillreports, but there's not alot of reports on these particular pills. I do have a testing kit, but I'm travelling to get them and want a heads up first. Any info would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## Purple_Sticky_Bud

Lvs_Xtc said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone in the Toronto/Ontario area had any info on blue Ferrari's or white Adidas. I 've done a search on pillreports, but there's not alot of reports on these particular pills. I do have a testing kit, but I'm travelling to get them and want a heads up first. Any info would be greatly appreciated....




the white adidas that are really small and have the actual word adidas underneath the three angled stripes are really clean and pack a punch.  I know for a fact that they are imports.  As far as ferraris, all Ive seen are the white ferraris that are slightly larger than the adidas, scored on the back and just have a prancing horse on the front.  Those are imports as well, and a labtest done in holland concluded that they contain approximately 140mg of MDMA per pill.


----------



## l]evil

yellow pears - clean
Winnie Pooh 3d pill (print pops out rather than goes in)
Green heartsd - clean


----------



## lexxus

*I have some BLUE BATS too*



			
				trendal said:
			
		

> Anyone had any of the double-stack blue bat/batmans going around the London area?
> 
> Link to picture




I just got some blue bats in Vancouver.  I wonder if they are the same ones?  Pills look the same as ones in your pic but yours seem to be speckled with this tannish colour (could be the camera lighting though).  Mine are overall more blue with very faint white specks.  Can you please give a further description about your experience (ie. speedy/mellow pill, side effects, strength, length)?  Thanks!


----------



## staypuft

*white doves in the GTA*

has anyone tried the new batch of white doves recently?

pillreports only shows ones from the UK and Atlanta...just wondering if they are the same...


----------



## trancer_1414

Green WW: Incredible Pill.  Super Clean, super high Dose of MDMA.  Would def. recommend to anyone.  A Solid 8.5/10


----------



## Lvs_Xtc

*Thanks*

"Purple Sticky Bud".....Thanks for the info. Unfortunately my guy has no more Adidas left, just the Ferrari’s. These ones are blue with a pic of a horse on one side and the word Ferrari on the other. I have them now, I tested them with the marquis reagent and it turned purple, but my test kit is kind of old so it took a little time for the colour change. I'm checking them out on the weekend I'll let y'all know how it goes...If anyone has any experiences with these in the Toronto area let me know......


----------



## Tiesto

*Toronto:Green Spade, blue star, pink dog, white swan*

Anybody tried any of these pills?  Any feedback?
The star has 6 points.


----------



## Synto_

I'm also wondering about the white swan and the blue star. I know some of you have tried these.


----------



## BigCat007

I'd be leary of the star. Many actual start shaped pills have historically been DXM. I can't speak for the others, and I'm going to merge this with Canada Regional Pill Discussion


----------



## Purple_Sticky_Bud

anyone seen the new blue dolphins going around?  Real thick, domed on both sides, no score, cartoon dolphin facing left and veryyyyyy light blue (almost white) with baby blue speckles?


----------



## Yellow Cab

blue stars shaped like a star?

green fairy/ or butterfly?


pillreport is not working for me..any info would be appreciated


----------



## silentscience

I'm in Vancouver. Heres a list of the caps i've "heard about" in the last 6 months or so:
-light green macintosh apple (very, very good mix of mdma and speed)
-blue superman symbol with no s (meth only?)
-white X's (ephedrine & mdma)
-green oakleys (ephedrine & mdma & mda)
-light red/flaked bulls {like the barbecue sauce bull head}(ephedrine & mdma)
-dark green crowns (speed and weak mdma)
-yellow butterflies (the perfect mix of speed and mdma)
-blue dolphins (meth meth meth and a dab of mdma)
-white butterflies  (mdma with speed and ketamine)
-blue star in a circle (speed & mdma)
-light green supermans with the s (crappy-low dose speed)
-pure mdma gelcaps (so clean you dont know if you're high, but you are)

shit, thats a lot. I've "heard" that the mac apples and the yellow butterflies are rediculously good. 2nd on the list are the green oakleys, which are definitely quite different.
Stay away from the blue supermans (and the green ones), blue stars and blue dolphins, unless you enjoy 3 days of wakefullness.
Peace


----------



## PepperSocks

Anyone in southern ontario had any orange BMWs? pillreports isn't working right now. any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## spoiled rotten

*Green Crab/scorpian??  Nothin Doin*

 Anyone have these green  pieces of SHIT? 

GTA


----------



## spoiled rotten

Yellow Cab said:
			
		

> blue stars shaped like a star?
> 
> green fairy/ or butterfly?
> 
> 
> pillreport is not working for me..any info would be appreciated



I
My bf and i had the green butterflies but they all gone 
LOVED those little suckers!! Stay clear of the scorpians(greenish brown)


----------



## BriggsBaird

I have access to green star shaped pills
Everyone says "it is the best you will get in Ottawa"
I have researched it and stars seem to traditionally be DXM
I have done DXM and I don't want to do it again
This is sketchy to me since I am very virginal to the vowel
Anyone have any experiance with green star shaped stars?

besides that they are hard to swallow?


----------



## EsourceR

blue 4 point flower/cross ..resembles louis vitton flower - grade A+

pale yellow superman - decent 7.5 

GTA


----------



## Tiesto

any got any info on yellow monkeys?  or how about pink/purple motorolas?


----------



## mikeshard

Anyone have any information on Green Apples?  Small-ish pills, light green in colour, domed bottom?  I've heard lots of mixed information about green apples, got some for new years and I'd like to know if I'm going to be dissapointed or not.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## l]evil

red/pinkish bartsimpson = 10!
pink butterflys = 8!


----------



## l]evil

red omega = 10!


----------



## BigCat007

l]evil, thanks for the feedback, however, could you give more of a report? a 10 to one person isn't necessarily a 10 to someone else


----------



## l]evil

well, i have a strong tolerance on E, ive been frequently using off/on for about a year. i dosed 1 red omega and was rollin balls, like i havent been for the longest. then i was able to sleep and eat after. i had gotten the empathy feeling and the overall MDMA feeling..

ANYBODY have info on Blue christmas trees triple stack?


----------



## pollatix

*Blue Omegas & the Temple of Boom, The Docks, Toronto, Jan. 21 2005*

Bought ten Blue Omegas for 5 people, three alloted to me to take at my own discretion. Domed bottom with no score, beveled edge on top with a very professional looking omega, flat tails on the sides. Very hard and impossible to break. Light blue with TONS of white specks. The closest resemblance on pill reports (which looks and sounds very very close) can be found here. It just seems odd that the original report for those pills was in New England and somehow traveled to Toronto.


9:55 Drop the first pill

11:25 Nothing except my eyes are slightly dialated and cigarettes taste awesome. 

12:00 Still not very much happening, drop number 2.

12:20 Huge rush, but doesnt really feel good. I get really worried that I took too much, didnt want to leave the outside because the cold felt amazing. Strong feeling of dread that I was going to puke everywhere and get kicked out while I was that fucked up. Smoked 4 cigarettes alone. Sat there and sweat so bad that my shirt got drenched. Had barely danced all of 30 minutes at this point. The rush, the sweats, and the feeling all together didnt last long, about 10-15 minutes, and now cold and wet, I went inside. Tons of energy, but everyone who bumps into me I want to punch in the face. Getting ultra annoyed but still an dancing because all my friends are. 

1:00 Dancing didnt last long, wasnt feeling the music at all and having alot of trouble getting sufficient air in my lungs. Breathing heavy continues throughout the night no matter what I am doing. Went out side and smoke another 2 cigarettes and then got rush number 2, again, sweating alot and kind of an uncomfortable feeling, only lasted 5 minutes. Went back inside.

-5:15 am: Was outside smoking cigarettes far more then I ever danced. VERY awake and alert, looking around. Strong teeth clenching and I have a raspberry sized callus on the side of my cheek. Its now 4:50 PM and I still havent slept, and am still very awake and alert, and I am still chewing on my cheek. I never took the third pill, it took only 2 pills to realize these sucked for me. Strangely, my friends (_slightly_ less expierienced) seemed to be rolling, but thier descriptions of what they were feeling didnt really sound like E to me. 

Has anybody else in the GTA had any expierience with these highly spotted blue omegas? And does this expierience sound like any other filler drug that I may not be aware of?


----------



## Trancey

Have you tried doing a search on the forum for these? I do recall some kind of bad report on blue omega's.

Different posts  on Blue Omega's in North America on Pillreports


----------



## pollatix

tranceaddiKt said:
			
		

> Have you tried doing a search on the forum for these? I do recall some kind of bad report on blue omega's.
> 
> Different posts  on Blue Omega's in North America on Pillreports




Yeah, I took a careful look at each of the Blue Omega's on PR and all of them but the one I linked is inconsistant with my batch (IE mine was not crumbly, had a round bottom, etc.). The only question mark is this one from Indiana but after two I certainly didnt have any out of the ordinary visual or physical stimulation. Also, after doing a fairly broad scan and search of the forums have found little information concerning these pills.


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

ANYONE has tried BLUE DIAMONDS? actual shape of a diamond. wanted to kno about your experiences. i do not believe it is mdma because of the effects it had and lack of euphoria.


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

pink_bubble_gum said:
			
		

> ANYONE has tried BLUE DIAMONDS? actual shape of a diamond. wanted to kno about your experiences. i do not believe it is mdma because of the effects it had and lack of euphoria.



I just bought a few of these. I'm curious to hear people's experiences with them. I'm trying to decide whether I should do just half or a full one, alone or with people, what kind of setting, etc. Anyone tested these pills?

Here's an image from Pill Reports:






http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=1985


Also, any recent information on white smileys? I'll post a picture when I get some time. They're closed mouthed with a circle around them.


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

mrs-mojo-risin said:
			
		

> I just bought a few of these. I'm curious to hear people's experiences with them. I'm trying to decide whether I should do just a half or a full one, alone or with people, what kind of setting, etc. Anyone tested these pills?
> 
> Here's an image from Pill Reports:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=1985






ya i had them. eat a half first. not mdma. hope u didnt spend too much money on these


----------



## pollatix

pink_bubble_gum said:
			
		

> ya i had them. eat a half first. not mdma. hope u didnt spend too much money on these




would be able to elaborate on why you dont think they are mdma?


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

pollatix said:
			
		

> would be able to elaborate on why you dont think they are mdma?




ok these ones ARE strong. but they are in no way mdma/mda. cuz there was very little euphoria.
physical effects - slight pain sensitivity reduced, huge pupils, really lazy eyes, body temp rise (face and ears really flushed), jaw clenching, urge to move (hip and leg twitching), comfortable in most positions. touch felt great tho. muffled hearing. sometimes too lazy to talk. kinda hard to concentrate.
Physical effects expected but NOT present - stretching, thirst (barely had to drink)
emotional state: slight euphoria, not very forgiving, completely careless, music sounds awesome, not very sociable. conversations inside my head if not talking to anyone else.
- closed-eye visuals (again talking to myself), very detailed. slight distortion of objects with eyes open, only wavelike movement not more. and only if oyu concentrate on it.

fell asleep as the roll was over. felt fine the next day

this is as much as i can remember. not mdma. by the way my tolerance is not high and i dont take any antidepressants or nything. i think a whole pill is too much. but then again, even if there was a large amount of mdma in them there would be more euphoria. correct me if i'm wrong. and if it was mda i'd have much stronger hallucinations 


im guessing Diphenhydramine.. look it up at erowid


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

pink_bubble_gum said:
			
		

> ok these ones ARE strong. but they are in no way mdma/mda. cuz there was very little euphoria.
> 
> 
> im guessing Diphenhydramine.. look it up at erowid




did you still enjoy it?


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

mrs-mojo-risin said:
			
		

> did you still enjoy it?




haha. no i prefer MDMA to sleeping pills, sorry


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

pink_bubble_gum said:
			
		

> haha. no i prefer MDMA to sleeping pills, sorry



Well obviously, but I don't want to have to just throw mine out. And we can't know for sure that that's what's in them until they've been tested.


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

mrs-mojo-risin said:
			
		

> Well obviously, but I don't want to have to just throw mine out. And we can't know for sure that that's what's in them until they've been tested.




its up to u. and which part of toronto are you from. because i saw people on them everyday and i didnt like what i saw


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

pink_bubble_gum said:
			
		

> its up to u. and which part of toronto are you from. because i saw people on them everyday and i didnt like what i saw



Burlington. But I think I'm just gonna try half alone the first time. Definitely won't be doing them everyday!


----------



## Tiesto

Those diamonds are weird.  I've heard they are strong MDMA, i've heard they are MDMA/MDA, i've heard they are DXM, and now im hearing they are Diphenhydramine....(which I doubt, a distinct effect of that stuff is that I get VERY VERY STIFF and HEAVY, as in, VERY hard to move).  I've seen people on these, and they didn't seem like that.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

mrs-mojo-risin said:
			
		

> Burlington. But I think I'm just gonna try half alone the first time. Definitely won't be doing them everyday!




Just try to enjoy it then


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

Tiesto said:
			
		

> Those diamonds are weird.  I've heard they are strong MDMA, i've heard they are MDMA/MDA, i've heard they are DXM, and now im hearing they are Diphenhydramine....(which I doubt, a distinct effect of that stuff is that I get VERY VERY STIFF and HEAVY, as in, VERY hard to move).  I've seen people on these, and they didn't seem like that.  But I could be wrong.




might be DXM... we all are in need of a testing kit


----------



## meltinggg

for anyone who lives in the lower mainland (surrey, vancouver, etc.) i am looking for reports and suspected contents on blue dolphin, blue crown and red LV pills. I have tried looking for them in pillreports.com but have been unsuccessful. If anyone has ever come across these pills I would appreciate details about your experiences with any of them. I'm also trying to discover whether or not they contain mdma since a lot of the pills around vancouver and surrey are mostly meth and other binders.


----------



## meltinggg

*vancouver and surrey E pills*

 hi, just wondering whether anyone in the lower mainland has come across red LV's, Blue Dolphins or Blue Crowns in the last while.  These are mostly circulating around surrey but i have seen them in van....just looking for people's experiences with them and their suspected contents.


----------



## Tiesto

Are the red LV's kind of pink/light red?  are they small and thin?


----------



## meltinggg

i haven't gone to get them quite yet so i'm not sure....but can you tell me which area you got them in and what your experience was like?


----------



## l]evil

Blue christmas trees triple stack - 8
Blue playboys - 8
Yellow NY - 6


----------



## meltinggg

any good pills to look out for in vancouver??


----------



## funknsoul1

meltinggg:  from your other posts, i gather your worried about not getting the real deal.  I'm not from your area, but I would bet a little more on the Louis Vitton or the crowns.  Dolphins just seem to have a really bad rap.


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

funknsoul1 said:
			
		

> meltinggg:  from your other posts, i gather your worried about not getting the real deal.  I'm not from your area, but I would bet a little more on the Louis Vitton or the crowns.  Dolphins just seem to have a really bad rap.



I agree, as there are so many different batches of dolphins. However, I recently tried some blue dolphins from the Toronto area and they were very very clean.


----------



## Tiesto

the LVs i tried were more pink, in the toronto area, about a year or so ago...they were the best pills ive ever had.  but i doubt u have the same batch i got..


----------



## lexxus

*Green Apples*



			
				meltinggg said:
			
		

> any good pills to look out for in vancouver??




They may no longer be around but green apples are awesome in Vancouver.  A bunch of people have agreed and they are all different level users from newbies to etards!  Very very clean pills. 

I heard blue dolphines are not that great but then again it depends on the batch.


----------



## l]evil

Blue stars -- actually shaped like the star, has any1 ran into these?


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

pooh bears nyone?


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Hmmm...I have heard of the pooh bears (outpressed) in the southern US...pills know no boundaries.  

Try pillreports.com for the report from the south.


----------



## funknsoul1

yes, i saw the outpressed yellow pooh-bears in florida.  they were coming from a pretty good distance too. -- these were some of the better pills i've seen from this source.


----------



## l]evil

purple pooh bear outpressed were damn good.


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

blue omegas? the new batch.
or CK calvin klein


----------



## l]evil

Blue ladies/Kappa - mississauga area

any word on these?


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

pink_bubble_gum said:
			
		

> might be DXM... we all are in need of a testing kit



In regards to the blue diamonds, it looks like they have in fact tested for DXM!

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=2399


----------



## pink_bubble_gum

mrs-mojo-risin said:
			
		

> In regards to the blue diamonds, it looks like they have in fact tested for DXM!
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=2399




 did u try them>?


----------



## l]evil

pink_bubble_gum said:
			
		

> blue omegas? the new batch.
> or CK calvin klein



Calvin Kleins were good, i didnt test it, but the ones i have are a MDA/MDMA mix. but they supposedly also have K in them.


----------



## emjay

doublestack purple (maybe pink?) dvd's - ontario...

 i looked around different pill sites before trying them and they didn't seem like they'd be any good. the guy i got them from told me to take only ONE because they were supposedly amazingly strong. I didn't think much of it obviously, because doesn't every dealer always spout that BS? Keep in mind that EVERY SINGLE batch i've run into in the past year or so required me to take at least 5 *at once* to get a half-decent roll going, and even then it wasn't all that strong.

I parachuted the first one, and waited an hour and a half with no results. I decide to take my chances and parachute a second one. BIGGG mistake. As soon as the 2nd one starts going down my throat, the first one hits me like a brick, strongest single pill i've ever taken by several orders of magnitude, yet I was surprised that with all this intensity I felt only the slightest stimulation and a small psychedelic effect on my sight... it seemed like a VERY clean pill. I decide not to yak the 2nd one up because I don't like wasting money and I knew that while it could be very uncomfortable, I highly doubted it would have any dangerous consequences.

The 2nd one hits me a while later and I ended up puking as a result not very long afterwards. When your body is in extreme pain, like kidney stones, ruptured spleens, etc, your body doesn't know how to deal with such an intense overload of sensory input and pretty much causes you to throw up on spot. I've experienced that before, and this was very reminiscent of that. It seemed like my body couldn't deal with the sheer intensity of what was happening and it just reacted by puking.

Just two of these pills was by far more intense then even 8 or 9 of the normal junk that seems impossible to avoid these days. After that I kept popping another one roughly every 2 or 3 hours and it seemed to be keep me on a more stable yet ridiculously intense roll, although it seemed that if i wanted to end the night with my sanity still intact, I had to make every effort possible in keeping my mind occupied on ANYTHING else. Over the course of the night I ended up taking 6 of them. Best part of all? I didn't even notice the comedown until I just suddenly realized that the body load had almost completely vanished. At that point I noticed my tongue was very sore. Usually I notice when I'm grinding my teeth and destroying my tongue like that, but I hadn't even realized until I had come off the roll.

Other then the depletion of serotonin that is expected for about a day or two afterwards, I didn't get the slightest hint of the shitty comedown that stimulants like coke, meth, adderall, or even big enough amounts of caffeine like to leave me as some sort of cruel parting gift.

All in all, they ended up being the most amazing pills i've ever taken, just completely blowing away anything I had ever used before. However, please be VERY CAREFUL with these, although you should with any new batch. I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out to be a very bad night for anybody that assumes they are anything even close to all the other weak shit the market seems to be completely flooded with these days.


----------



## Ravr

mrs-mojo-risin said:
			
		

> I just bought a few of these. I'm curious to hear people's experiences with them. I'm trying to decide whether I should do just half or a full one, alone or with people, what kind of setting, etc. Anyone tested these pills?
> 
> Here's an image from Pill Reports:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=1985
> 
> 
> Also, any recent information on white smileys? I'll post a picture when I get some time. They're closed mouthed with a circle around them.




Um ya these pills are freaking too strong, I like 'em but I have to get another batch for when I go out and party and what not cause trust me you will make a fool of yourself if you take these out in the public 8(


----------



## l]evil

Whats the word on yellow rabbits?


----------



## EsourceR

*recent findings - more information to come*

^^^raised (3D) rabbit with a ?coat? - excellent quality 

most of these pills have been ez tested - more info to come

picture attached (from left to right) - sorry about the quality of the photo

blue adidas - low MDMA 5/10

pink nike (swoosh) - low MDMA 5/10

blue/green superman - med MDMA 6/10

very large blue/green lexus - high MDMA 8/10

orange omega - ez tested likely MDMA/MDA - 6/10 good quality not my kind of roll though

red euro - med MDMA 7/10

yellow superman - med MDMA 7/10

green pokemon - non active 0/10

(not pictured) 

large size blue playboy - high MDMA 9/10

white smiley - high MDMA 8/10

blue airplane - adulterated - Ketamine and amphetamine
-full report not yet available

orange dragon head - med MDMA 7/10

white 55 - low MDMA 6/10

orange music symbol - MDA ...not my type of roll but others report good quality


----------



## beatsme

l]evil said:
			
		

> Blue ladies/Kappa - mississauga area
> 
> any word on these?





don't touch those i had a couple and they were shit


----------



## Neptunestef

This thread is for MDXX pill discussion. Also, this thread is not designed to help you find where to find drugs. Because you are new I won't issue a warning, but keep looking for sources for whatever your pleasure is and I won't be so lenient.


----------



## david_351

anyone tried pink dolphins in calgary area


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

Green mercedes, around Ottawa? these were good


----------



## heidibear

has anyone tried the blue infinitys (NOT incredibles) in Toronto right now?


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

Anyone try these red mercedes that have been going around the GTA recently?

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=2979


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

pink ibms? around nations capital?
bunk?/ meth bombs


----------



## MgmXT

anybody tried Green Dolphins, they're circulating in the burbs around Toronto, i need to know plz :/


----------



## woodpecker

Someone please ban the above poster (fadesaint). Wtf is wrong with you. There are no illegal drugs. If there were I only hope no one would sell or give you any.


----------



## PepperSocks

Anyone had green smileys in southern ontario? they're yellowy-green with red, orange and dark green specs. One of my friends say there's some meth in them. Anyone else have any info?


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

blue bat(man)s, anyone?


----------



## Mecline

Anyone have any idea of the quality fo some white pills with the number 8 imprinted on them.  Their from Quebec and I'm told their some new press but you know how it is...


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

mrs-mojo-risin said:
			
		

> blue bat(man)s, anyone?



These were great, by the way!


----------



## Trancey

Mecline said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea of the quality fo some white pills with the number 8 imprinted on them.  Their from Quebec and I'm told their some new press but you know how it is...



Are you sure it's a #8? There's tons of info on infinity's, easily mistaken for the number 8.


----------



## Mecline

Yeah thats what I first thought but after comparing its easy to see that its an 8 and not a infinity sign.  Tested out one last night though and wasnt a bad roll.  I was smiling like an idiot and the comdown wasnt too harsh, but it wasnt a mind blowing pill


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

everybody has blue supermans around ottawa, pretty cheap, nice roll


----------



## Ravr

Anybody how about the orange supermans?


----------



## heidibear

i know we got some orange supermans from canada a month or so ago, and they were nothing but amphetamine.


----------



## monstercan-D

White Ferraris -hard, shiny press, score on back, Toronto, last weekend, 7.5/10


----------



## OzzBozz

anyone here anything about... gold/blue supermans, or blue mercades benz

my friend needs info and he's in Ontario, Canada


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> anyone here anything about... gold/blue supermans, or blue mercades benz
> 
> my friend needs info and he's in Ontario, Canada


Bleu mercedes blow chunks
blue supermans are ok there all around there not that good, 
lola re you around ottawa to?


----------



## jokerR

been doing alot of winnie the pooh lately, blue and lightgreen
cleanest pills i've ever did, not much jaw clench, no comedowns, 
clean rush, pretty good i would say 

9/10 - since it needs to last a bit longer XD


----------



## OzzBozz

Mr_Fluffykins said:
			
		

> Bleu mercedes blow chunks
> blue supermans are ok there all around there not that good,
> lola re you around ottawa to?



i'm not
my friend may be
he's in Ontario, Canada... not excactly sure where but probablly Ottawa

What are the best pills currently circulating through out the Ontario area??


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

I heard the Red stars were 5 stacks, i like the pink playboys, but the poisons are week


----------



## Ungoliath

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> i'm not
> my friend may be
> he's in Ontario, Canada... not excactly sure where but probablly Ottawa
> 
> What are the best pills currently circulating through out the Ontario area??



Right now, Best i'd say would be Blue Incredibles, They're everywhere east of the praries. Good clean roll, definitly a good news pill.

But be warned, avoid the white crossbones like the plague, they're PMA pills and have OD'd atleast 6 people in my city so far.

(I  the fact that pretty much all provinces east of the praries have the exact same pills pretty much with little variation)


----------



## funknsoul1

^you mean the jolly roger? .. How do you know its PMA... i heard of weird reactions, but i'm just making sure you aren't jumping to conclusions - seeing as how PMA was never THAT widespread.


----------



## Tiesto

Has anyone tried these?  I was unable to find a real pic of them.  And i don't have them so I cannot take a picture.

They are the new Pink Louis Vuittons.
My friend said the pill is around 4mm thick, 8mm diameter.
Lightish pink colour.
Very clean press, the pill looks very sexy.
It has 'LV' crisscrossed on one side, and the Louis Vuitton symbol on the other.  Both sides are out pressed.  Not domed.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Nobes

Hey guys

I posted this somewhere else and was told to post here so...

I have some pills here that I'm not to sure about. They are Redish-Orange and have XXX stamps, but I can't find them on PillReports.com. I live in Ontario, Canada and am looking for any info anyone would have on them

Thanks


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

I heard the triple X's had morphine in them, but i don't know, i didn't get the oportunoity to try them


----------



## jokerR

Tiesto said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried these?  I was unable to find a real pic of them.  And i don't have them so I cannot take a picture.
> 
> They are the new Pink Louis Vuittons.
> My friend said the pill is around 4mm thick, 8mm diameter.
> Lightish pink colour.
> Very clean press, the pill looks very sexy.
> It has 'LV' crisscrossed on one side, and the Louis Vuitton symbol on the other.  Both sides are out pressed.  Not domed.
> 
> Any info is appreciated.



i've done these but orange.. the press is very very nice..
its alright i guess.. gives u a little feeling but not as strong.. but i use e alot so yea.. it might be different for u


----------



## godsize-06

Had green apples a couple weeks ago, awesome night for sure!

Anyone try "majetna butterflies"or Cats? Yellow butterflies/nike's? White apples/butterflies?

Those are all I'm seeing out my way for the past long while.


----------



## Tiesto

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> I had the oppertunity to try out two new rolls on the weekend, The Green/Blue/Turquoise? dolphins and the red louie vatons
> 
> 
> Double drop on LV sent me goin' pretty good 7pm saturday, then parachuted a green dolphin about an hour later 8pm, Roll from the reds just got fucked up when I added the dolphin, more E's were done in this period of time but I dont know, It gave me maddd fucking visual, serious reality ripples, ya know?( I think 2 more green dolphins and 1 LV, if my math is right)
> 2:04am, I double parachuted a green and a red and chilled with a friend, by 12:00noon sunday, the visuals were gone and at 4pm I managed to pass out.
> 
> Stay away from those new dolphins...ugh... If I had to go out on a fuckin' limb here, I'd say 2c-e,strong dose, so they'd probably be better if you only took 1



Were your Louis Vuittons the ones like the pic I drew above?


----------



## Ungoliath

Tiesto said:
			
		

> Were your Louis Vuittons the ones like the pic I drew above?




Almost exactly, the LV was slightly off center though. Someone who isnt me had the oppertunity to pick up a good lot and noted that the pills changed in color from deep red almost a   color to a milder, pinkish one.


----------



## Tiesto

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Almost exactly, the LV was slightly off center though. Someone who isnt me had the oppertunity to pick up a good lot and noted that the pills changed in color from deep red almost a   color to a milder, pinkish one.



Hmm okay.  Do you got a high tolerance or no?  Do you think you would have still rolled good if you only dropped one?

EDIT
Any of you guys had a chance to try the blue new york yankees?

they are on pill reports, users say they are very, very good.  just wondering if any bluelighters have tried them yet


----------



## Ungoliath

I've got a pretty nice tolerance i'll admit, im a bit of a weekend warrior (3-5 beans in a night), One, SNORTED, would probably give me a bit of a roll, weak, but noticeable.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

yeah for me, if i roll off 1 its a pretty good damn pill


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

Blue Acruas, Green hamers,
i couln't see the signs on them, really well
they were dark and fucked up with black splotches,
Cuasing hallucinations, 
WTF:S


----------



## Spongehead56

Anybody tried the Yellow Gucci's going around? I know they are around Toronto, but might be elsewhere in Canada also.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=3449
Orange Triple X's last night
3 of them, quick come up, short peak, lowe dose mdma plus amphetamine possibly


----------



## jokerR

lol i hate amphetamine, stupid speed keeps me up all night only way to beat it is to have sex for a long time, break a sweat and sleep haha


----------



## Justin083

RED DISCOMAN in Winnipeg.

They have been tested, MDMA and 2C-T-7. After experiencing T7, I can see why this is one of Shulgins personal favorite creation of his. Absolutely incredible, nothing quite like it.

It takes about 2 hours for T7 to kick in, but when it does, it's mindblowing. It seems to come in waves, getting stronger and stronger. The feeling is this intense inner energy and power while at the same time being completely clear headed. It's unreal.. and the tracers are vivid and you can easily get the giggles on it.

I combined this with a small dose of 2C-I last saturday and it was the greatest chemical drug experience i've had so far. Meditating on it with music was cosmic.. literally, I had my very first out of body experience, communicated with a tree which was very spiritual, closed eye visuals are like Escher paintings, very geometrical, blocks, grids, patterns, shapes.. Had a wild sensual orgy with a couple friends just by us all hugging with our eyes closed. The whole night was absolutely ridiculous... so much happened to me.

If you get your hands on these, definately snag as many as you can.. supposedly 2C-T-7 doesn't come around often.


----------



## Ravr

wow, 




			
				Justin083 said:
			
		

> RED DISCOMAN in Winnipeg.
> 
> They have been tested, MDMA and 2C-T-7. After experiencing T7, I can see why this is one of Shulgins personal favorite creation of his. Absolutely incredible, nothing quite like it.
> 
> It takes about 2 hours for T7 to kick in, but when it does, it's mindblowing. It seems to come in waves, getting stronger and stronger. The feeling is this intense inner energy and power while at the same time being completely clear headed. It's unreal.. and the tracers are vivid and you can easily get the giggles on it.
> 
> I combined this with a small dose of 2C-I last saturday and it was the greatest chemical drug experience i've had so far. Meditating on it with music was cosmic.. literally, I had my very first out of body experience, communicated with a tree which was very spiritual, closed eye visuals are like Escher paintings, very geometrical, blocks, grids, patterns, shapes.. Had a wild sensual orgy with a couple friends just by us all hugging with our eyes closed. The whole night was absolutely ridiculous... so much happened to me.
> 
> If you get your hands on these, definately snag as many as you can.. supposedly 2C-T-7 doesn't come around often.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

red Tt's or jj's
Fucking bomb pills


----------



## Ravr

^ Canada is a big place... where?


----------



## Ravr

Toronto, Pink bears..


Dropped 2 of 'em... 6/ 10, bad comedown, meth cause after 15+ hours haven't slept yet


----------



## jokerR

blue playboys anybody? 

around jane and finch area, GTA


----------



## Ravr

...


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

Purple Buterflys and orange nikes, good pills, 
took 3 had a harsh comeup but pretty long peak


----------



## Ungoliath

Ravr said:
			
		

> ^ Canada is a big place... where?



Oh sorry, i'd been hearing from buddys of mine in central and west that they have peaches there too, this is the East, in new brunswick.


----------



## bfisher

ive come to a conclusion that alot of big time distributers will stamp bunk's along with their batch. alone in this board ive seen at least 15-20pills that people say were bunks that ive had or a friend has had that were really good.


----------



## bfisher

jokerR said:
			
		

> blue playboys anybody?
> 
> around jane and finch area, GTA




Do not cop from jnf lol.


----------



## le_cerne_brun

Has anybody heard about a white pill pretty flat with the Canadians (hockey team) symbol (may also be omega not sure...)? Bought in Montreal as speed. I'm wondering if it is just amphetamines and if they are strong. I took the full pill but I was already fucked up so I can't really tell the strength but it lasted a good 10 hours.


----------



## Ungoliath

le_cerne_brun said:
			
		

> Has anybody heard about a white pill pretty flat with the Canadians (hockey team) symbol (may also be omega not sure...)? Bought in Montreal as speed. I'm wondering if it is just amphetamines and if they are strong. I took the full pill but I was already fucked up so I can't really tell the strength but it lasted a good 10 hours.




Man, thats a peach. dont compare it to E.


----------



## le_cerne_brun

What is a peach? And I didn't compare it to E... I am not sure I fully understand your post, sorry.


----------



## Ungoliath

Peaches are like E, but not E, its a strong amp and low (probably) 2-c-t-2-7 dose.

Also; Freddy Beach, N.B.

Blue diamonds, Complete garbage!!!!!


----------



## Worrgames

*Purple American Eagle Ecstacy*

Im not sure where questions about specific pill types would be... Ive looked PillReports.com and EcstacyData.org, and can't find any information on these pills. I live in Ontario, Canada, to help generalize the region they come in. They are round purple pills. I haven't actually seen the pills, but they are the new ones floating around the city I live in. They are known as American Eagle pills; im not sure if they have a symbol on them or simply the letters "AE"... I vaguely remember someone describing them as having "AE" on them but im not 100% on that. 

If these posts arn't appropriate for any forum on bluelight, then I apologize for making it, and feel free to delete it 


If anyone can help with this, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Worrgames

Mr_Fluffykins said:
			
		

> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=3449
> Orange Triple X's last night
> 3 of them, quick come up, short peak, lowe dose mdma plus amphetamine possibly




Yeah, the Orange triple X's weren't impressive. The high was good, but too short, and they kept me awake forever.


----------



## Worrgames

Anyone got any info on the Purple American Eagles? I believe they have an "AE" as the stamp, but im not 100% sure. They are currently in the southern, Ontario areas and western Quebec. They are the new ones here and want some info on em, can't find anything on pill reports.


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

I don't know if they allow Pill ID threads in North American drug discussion, but I'll send this thread over there and let those mods decide!

CB.


----------



## Trancey

I'm going to leave this open for a day so he has a chance to see where I'm going to merge it with.  

Worrgames, in this forum there are different regional discussions for people talking about what pills are where, and how they are. So the appropriate thread is: Regional Pill Discussion: Canada.  

As of  6/19/2006, it'll be there for future reference. TIA.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Or, you can hop over to PillReports Discussion over here on Bluelight.  It's in a dark corner, but we're pretty friendly.


----------



## Worrgames

A warning about these.... My friend who sells started getting calls last night from some ANGRY customers... Apparently they are American Eagle brand mints; If you see these going around in the southern, Ontario, beware 

Glad I found this out before I bought some.


----------



## Ungoliath

Uh....There IS an AE stamp of ecstacy, but its the "æ" symbol. They're an off shade of purple like the purple mysterio's that were around last year, (This is in ON,QB + NB)

But seriously, how could you not tell they were a mint? did you think rollin' made your breath fresh?


----------



## Worrgames

I never tried them, they had just come in, and the day after he had sold the first of them he was getting calls from ALOT of people. 

The symbol didn't really look like "æ" they were more seperate I believe.

and they had a odd shape to them too, circular, but the tops were rounded.


----------



## BigCat007

I'm gonna merge this with canada, so if the order of posts in (here now) seems disjointed, that's why


----------



## littlepanda

light green lexus anyone, from mississauga, ontario?
i haven't seen these mentioned yet. anyone know how they are?


----------



## nuke

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Blue Naked Ladies, Freddy Beach, N.B.
> 
> Clean MDMA but low dose per pill, nice press.



i got these 5 months ago (light blue, speckly) and it took like 3 pills to roll :/


----------



## EsourceR

littlepanda said:
			
		

> light green lexus anyone, from mississauga, ontario?
> i haven't seen these mentioned yet. anyone know how they are?



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=3903409&postcount=212

a while back they were good, hope they're the same still


----------



## Ungoliath

nuke said:
			
		

> i got these 5 months ago (light blue, speckly) and it took like 3 pills to roll :/



Ugh, I know, I chewed mine, there was definitly something wrong in them....Like procelin or something, cause those white chunks didnt dissolve, and they were too hard to bite through, makes me sick thinking about it.


----------



## godsize-06

Yellow Pac-Man's are rolling around the east coast now, beautiful roll!


----------



## Nobes

Light blue motorola's with white flex. Very nice roll, seems very clean. They are going around kingston at the moment.


----------



## keiths31

Nothing good in Thunder Bay...
Had some white pills with a quasi batman/infinity logo on them, didn't catch the correct name.  Not a good roll at all.


----------



## Ungoliath

Mmm....Got some pink heart attacks last night...
Took two and I got a sweet ass roll going....Strange though...I swallowed two, then railed two, the railed ones did dick all...Cept clog my nose....
They were pink, with red dots....
I could auctually see myself overdosing on these sometime...Hmmm...


----------



## PepperSocks

hey Nobes can you describe the blue motorollas a bit more, and did you have any hallucinations? someone said they might be a MDMA/MDA combo pill


----------



## Hallucinogen

Has anybody tried green LV's, has LV and the logo on the other side. Been going around Montreal.


----------



## Ravr

gah, I have been doing evil drugs the past couple months, time to get back on the E and feel the love


----------



## nuke

purple dolphins...  not very potent, methy


----------



## camatnurv

Blue "CK" in Greater Toronto Area. No MDMA trace, bunk.


----------



## Tiesto

^I tried those around jan/feb
they were really good.

I guess a bunk batch is going around now.


----------



## littlepanda

yellow mercedes - too speedy for my taste.

light green apples, has anyone tried these?


----------



## Ravr

littlepanda said:
			
		

> yellow mercedes - too speedy for my taste.
> 
> light green apples, has anyone tried these?




Those light green apples, are still around...8) 


They are shit, a lot of speed in them  ... Got them in Toronto...


----------



## rollinup

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada

New batch of Blue Diamonds, kick ass. Did a test, seems to be pure mdma, although one can never be too sure.

Tested them and tripped out extremely hard.

Anybody else tried these?


----------



## Ravr

rollinup said:
			
		

> Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
> 
> New batch of Blue Diamonds, kick ass. Did a test, seems to be pure mdma, although one can never be too sure.
> 
> Tested them and tripped out extremely hard.
> 
> Anybody else tried these?




They are amazing, had them a few months ago...

Very strong


----------



## Ungoliath

Wow, boys, we cannot be talking about the same diamonds, can we?
They'res a bunk batch of blue diamonds in new brunswick, an off blueish green, very large, about the size of a tylenol.
BUT if these are the same diamonds that were around a while back, those, my friend, completely melted my mind, I loved those pills, so very, very much....


----------



## Tiesto

You guys do know that those batch of blue diamonds a while back were lab tested and they were found to contain diphenhydramine and MDMA at a 3:1 ratio..

Diphenhydramine is like the stuff found in Gravol (anti-nausea medicine, but thats diphenhydrinate), this stuff is also the main chemical in Benadryl.  If you were to take a high dose of this stuff alone, you would trip.  But its a delerious trip.  Seeing stupid hallucinations that arent there.  You get really dry mouth.  It gets hard to move (body gets really heavy).

I wouldn't wanna take a pill that has that and MDMA in it.  Shit, I bet some high tolerance people took like 4 or 5.......they prolly had a fucked up high/trip..

EDIT - I have also heard of a batch of Blue Ladies going around that are supposed to be quite clean and strong.  But that's word of mouth.


----------



## Ungoliath

Hmm...How to explain this.....

THOSE BLUE DIAMONDS WERE SHAPED LIKE DIAMONDS, the ones we are discussing are pills with diamonds pressed into them, the people who did the diamonds shaped like diamonds also brought us orange stars and green clovers.


----------



## Ravr

Tiesto said:
			
		

> You guys do know that those batch of blue diamonds a while back were lab tested and they were found to contain diphenhydramine and MDMA at a 3:1 ratio..
> 
> Diphenhydramine is like the stuff found in Gravol (anti-nausea medicine, but thats diphenhydrinate), this stuff is also the main chemical in Benadryl.  If you were to take a high dose of this stuff alone, you would trip.  But its a delerious trip.  Seeing stupid hallucinations that arent there.  You get really dry mouth.  It gets hard to move (body gets really heavy).
> 
> I wouldn't wanna take a pill that has that and MDMA in it.  Shit, I bet some high tolerance people took like 4 or 5.......they prolly had a fucked up high/trip..
> 
> EDIT - I have also heard of a batch of Blue Ladies going around that are supposed to be quite clean and strong.  But that's word of mouth.




I took Diphenhydramine in large amounts before(sleeping pills) and the blue diamonds  that I took did not have the  same effects as you describe.

These pills I took awhile ago(blue diamonds) were fucking amazing, very strong, but yeah I wouldn't recommend rolling in a public  place like at a rave, too strong8(


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

Blue Boss, ottawa, pretty goiofd


----------



## rollinup

Last night tried out Blue Stars and Red Dolphins.

Blue stars are very speedy, although I can tell there is some MDMA in them

Red Dolphins (They're called red...even though they look more like a pink) Kick ass. Very hard roll.

^Both in Ottawa.


----------



## popper_tart

meh...love to be able to report on somethin', but my supplier appears to have fallen off the face of the earth! 
sux to be me, i guess


----------



## Nobes

uniter said:
			
		

> hey Nobes can you describe the blue motorollas a bit more, and did you have any hallucinations? someone said they might be a MDMA/MDA combo pill



What did u want to know about the Blue Motorrola's? I've done them a couple of times and could answer pretty much anything.

As for the hullicinating, these are the first pills outta the 5 i've tried that i've had anything hullicinationg.. and it can go from minor, which i had (words started swirling abit) to my roomates seeing things turn into yellow jagged lines


----------



## monstercan-D

Given (yes, given) to us as speed, so no surprise.
From a long-time friend, so I don't think he's trying to burn us.

The pill is larger than usual, and thin. 
10 mm. diameter, 3 mm. thickness.
Press: On*, beveled edge

Good/Bad? Anyone, anyone?

btw, there seem to be some widely varying reports of the green apples out there.  Sitting on some until the end of summer.


----------



## Ungoliath

ON STARS
Jesus christ
ONSTARS ARE THE FUCKING SHIT
They is called PEACHES, they're not ecstacy, more of a trucker or "dance for 3 days" drug.

Its meth and somethin' else, your going to be flyin'  
[Its by no means unpleasant]


----------



## monstercan-D

Thank you.  We'll see how LoL goes.


----------



## Tiesto

Ravr said:
			
		

> I took Diphenhydramine in large amounts before(sleeping pills) and the blue diamonds  that I took did not have the  same effects as you describe.
> 
> These pills I took awhile ago(blue diamonds) were fucking amazing, very strong, but yeah I wouldn't recommend rolling in a public  place like at a rave, too strong8(



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=3307

Are those what you are talking about?

Maybe you got a different batch.


----------



## Ravr

Tiesto said:
			
		

> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=3307
> 
> Are those what you are talking about?
> 
> Maybe you got a different batch.




Yep, those ones...

mmmmm


----------



## rollinup

Pink stars are back in Ottawa. As far as I know these have only been available in Ontario, specifically in Ottawa, there have been no reports I can find on pink stars anywhere else exept for Ottawa/some places around Ontario.

They went missing for awhile. They have an excellent reputation, best pill I've ever had in my life. They are just incredible.

Also tried Orange hearts, just came around here, also a VERY good pill.

And here's a picture (sorry, it's blurry.)


----------



## monstercan-D

Geez, I wish I could get drugs that look like candy.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

yeha, thats in my town, definately hoping i find thoose


----------



## nuke

monstercan-D said:
			
		

> Geez, I wish I could get drugs that look like candy.



i think that's just it, the presser got a hold of a candy press (less obvious than a pill press) and is pressing with that


----------



## Ravr

any report on these pills?

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=4431


----------



## spun514

those are butterflies,we have them here in montreal but in green..


----------



## Hewhomustnotbenamed

*Green hang tens*

Southern Ontario

Light green hang tens, like the surf symbol.  Symbol is a fist with the thumb and pinky extended.  Has anyone tried these?

Also yellow shells, pastel yellow with the shell gas company logo.  Anyone?


----------



## raindancer

Has anyone tried the pink music notes that have dark specles and a clean press? I read a report that said they were good so I picked up a few (white music notes were my first pill) even though I was wary. Now one of my friends has tried it tonight and claims it's speedy. Anyone??


----------



## Ravr

Ravr said:
			
		

> any report on these pills?
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=4431





Really good pills. Very clean. Was loved up, not speedy at all, a little visuals, lots and lots of waves/ body tingling.

9/ 10


----------



## camatnurv

Anyone know about the white cross pills in the Toronto area? It's a well pressed pill, and doesn't fall apart easily.


----------



## bassl1n3

shaped - blue diamonds, red hearts
both very potent, a little mashy for my taste

stamped - yellow luis vuiton
high quality stamp that could pass for pharm grade
also very potent, speedy

toronto


----------



## x_tyson_x

Im on van island in B.C and we had some blue/red/purple weelchairs and they absolutly sucked, mega bunk! i could take over 6 of these and bairly anything at all!

the latest we have had is the pink/white hearts with chunks of red in them, there pretty good pills but definitly a diffrent kind of roll than normal. also i got very cold on these ones and my peak wasnt that long lasting but a very nice euphoria feeling.

also we had the fat red scorpions here that were domed a bit witch i really liked, left me with a really bad stomach ach everytime i rolled on these ones though. i think these ones were high MDMA and very little meth


----------



## torontojew

I had yellow AOL guys onmy weekned inmontreal and they were crazy good. Thye were real strong and no meth in them. I regret not buying more to bring back to toronto with me. ALso Montreal had a lot of good lsd floating around for cheap too.The waving aol guy has blue frekles on them that are glossy. One of the best pills I have tried. I want to drive up there and pick up some lsd and e.

I find montreal has very high quality drugs for some reason (cough-mob-cough)


----------



## 9mmCensor

I picked up 2 white pills with Music notes (two bars), from a small town inbetween ottawa and toronto.

Anyone have any info on them?




			
				torontojew said:
			
		

> I had yellow AOL guys onmy weekned inmontreal and they were crazy good. Thye were real strong and no meth in them. I regret not buying more to bring back to toronto with me. ALso Montreal had a lot of good lsd floating around for cheap too.The waving aol guy has blue frekles on them that are glossy. One of the best pills I have tried. I want to drive up there and pick up some lsd and e.
> 
> I find montreal has very high quality drugs for some reason (cough-mob-cough)


Port city, things come from boats are cheap there, because there is no transpot costs.


----------



## Nobes

Red w/ white specs cK's (Calvin Klein Symbol) In Kingston

Slow come up, but very good, comparable to the Blue Motorrola's that were around earlier in the summer


----------



## thujone

*blue butterfly in ontario?*

i recently had a light blue, flat pill with a raised butterfly on one side and I can't find anything at all about it on pill reports even though it felt pretty good.  does anyone from ontario, canada know about this?


----------



## AuraithX

No Pill IDs
Check your regional pill discussion.


----------



## BigCat007

moving to the appropriate thread


----------



## Mysterious

I always find that the pills and lsd in montreal are better then toronto. The standard commercial weed is even slightly better too.


----------



## beatsme

pink ferrari's going around mississauga. straight up i hadn't had such a strong pill in canada since january!


----------



## Batman84

just got some Pink with red specks, picture of a bunny, looks like the trix bunny, bloody amazing, great high, rolled for hours and no sketch the next day, very very clean pill.

walked out of elements in kitchener and was blinded by the lights outside, was still rolling hard when we got back into hamilton.


----------



## rabnbadfish

I bought what I was told was MDMA. It came in large gell caps and I paid $75.per gram(for two). I'm used to the crystals being white. These were brownish.But We got the same buzz. Whazz-up? Anyone?


----------



## Batman84

i got some mdma in may that was a brownish green, and it was same effects as well, mindblowing 

guess it can come in diff colours


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^ Could be a bad wash or a lazy chemist.  But remember, no synth discussion, kiddos.


----------



## Molly's Lips

im from Nova scotia canada, a guy i know is saying he's got some different colour "disco stu's" has anyone heard of them?


----------



## nuke

Molly's Lips said:
			
		

> im from Nova scotia canada, a guy i know is saying he's got some different colour "disco stu's" has anyone heard of them?



if someone gave me a pill with disco stu on it i'd munch it right the hell up, hah


----------



## Insane_Man

I got some blues with the little bic pen dude on them a while back from a dude. He gave me 5 for free to try, said 1 was enough, took my number and never followed it up  Those were some good pills, although I prefer to insufflate my MDMA for a faster onset, pills are typically easier to find and thus cheaper. I have had some real shit, some plain orange ones that kept me up all night sweating, had to take 4 valiums just to get 2 hours sleep (off half a tab).


Vancouver area here.


----------



## lexxus

Moved to Toronto - what good pills are going around?


----------



## staypuft

^^^yea...i've been completely out of the loop with e's for over a year...just wondering what you cats are taking these days and what's worth looking for???


----------



## 9mmCensor

lexxus said:
			
		

> Moved to Toronto - what good pills are going around?


the round ones with the stamping


----------



## staypuft

^^^soooo...all of them are good?...last i heard the white mercedes going around the t-dot are bunk...anything else to look out for?


----------



## Ravr

Shitty shitty pills,

green clovers, etc.


----------



## 9mmCensor

staypuft said:
			
		

> ^^^soooo...all of them are good?.


naw.  just some specific ones.  forget the details though.


----------



## Ojom

Are those sorry green clovers outpressed?


----------



## Ravr

^ Somewhat, they didn't do a good job pressing it; smudged.


----------



## Ojom

They are indeed shitty. Saw a couple of those outpressed green clovers here in the south. Press was so bad I could hardly tell what it was supposed to be. Tested positive for meth and mdma.... Not much mdma though.


----------



## Tranci

*Arrow / compass in NB?*

I came across a strange looking pill in New Brunswick. It has a raised circular area around the stamp. I wouldn't say it was a bevel exactly, but some might take it to be. Some people are calling it a "double raised stamp" since the circle is raised and the arrow/compass point is raised as well...

White flecks present throughout the pill. Seemed very compact, solid. 

The stamp is very clear. Sold as "arrows" but in my opinion, it looks more like a compass needle. There is a long pointed arrow, but the end of the arrow seems to turn into a T at the other end. At the end of each of the T stems, there is a circle.  You'll know what I mean, it's a little hard to describe.

I did not consume these. Some of my friends did. I haven't gotten any descriptions back from them about how it was. Since the press is so strange I wanted to ask if any one else has seen these floating around. There seems to be a lot of them in NB right now...

Like I said, I've never seen this stamp before and it's very different than what you'd normally expect as an "arrow." 

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## var13

I have heard that from ONTARIO... BLue diamond shaped pills... in the same bag there are also the blue HEART SHAPED pills ...does anyone  know anything about these?
I have seen some reports that say there are many different copies out there some with DIPHENHYDRAMINE...some just with good MDMA...
Mainly I am interest int he heart shaped pills.....
I hate pills that lay me out...is there ANY EUPHORIA w/ these? Or does anyone know anything about the diamond shaped or heart shaped ones...I know about the testing results on pillreports..but I have been told..that there are many different batches ETC....

mostly concerned with the HEART SHAPED PILLS>>>


----------



## var13

***HELP***

Ok on the post above me...I guess the blue heart SHAPED pills also come with the blue DIAMOND shaped pills...They definately come out of ONTARIO...I have never really got a response out here about any pill out here...which drives me nuts but anyhoo...
you guess in ONTARIO/CANADA rock though...so if you could give me ANY feedback that would be great...My real concern is that I am pretty sure they are of higher doseage MDMA but I am wondering as to the quality of the high..I havent had a pill give me "euphoria" since the last WELL MADE pill I have had...it just seems that chemists will make a high dose pill but fail to take time to "wash" the base chemical before pressing..oh well...

***Any info on HEART shaped PILLS period would be of help***
And I know they are not bunk ...or caffeine....thx guys...


----------



## Tinydancer

*Green 3D monkey?*

Anyone seen or had what looks like to me a green 3d monkey face? It is very very small. No press on opposite side and outpress on other.


----------



## Tranci

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Dude, im from NB, the arrows are like curved for this part > with 2 strikes or something in them, anyhow, they were being called everything yellow arrows to yellow yakuza's, no one knows what the fuck to do with em.
> 
> They're rediculously cheap, and a pretty good buzz if you rail em with a slight psycadellic feel, good rave pills. They're a right good press too arn't they eh?
> 
> When ya rail em holy fuck do they fluff up, haha.




Hey! Yeah, I'm totally in NB. (Blech. Haha!) From what friends has said (I asked recently) it was good, but the come down afterwards was fucking HELL! I saw them a few days after and they still looked like shit! Haha! Poor guys...

And hey, do you know anything about those blue dolphins going around? A friend of mine took a few and she got right messed on them. Days afterwards she was having tingling sensations in her limbs. She was so scared! Anyways, I suspected it was a totally methbomb/speedbomb/shit! So yeah, I need to get a tester. My friends are too precious to me!


----------



## Ravr

blue DIAMOND shaped pills were pretty sweet.

VERY strong. They were floating around last year.

Note: Do not take more than 1 of these pills and do not take in public as you will be truly be fucked to the max.


----------



## Ungoliath

Tranci said:
			
		

> Hey! Yeah, I'm totally in NB. (Blech. Haha!) From what friends has said (I asked recently) it was good, but the come down afterwards was fucking HELL! I saw them a few days after and they still looked like shit! Haha! Poor guys...
> 
> And hey, do you know anything about those blue dolphins going around? A friend of mine took a few and she got right messed on them. Days afterwards she was having tingling sensations in her limbs. She was so scared! Anyways, I suspected it was a totally methbomb/speedbomb/shit! So yeah, I need to get a tester. My friends are too precious to me!




MAAAD methbombs, mad hallucinations too, but otherwise, bomb pills!
Where you at? Freddy beach? SJ?


----------



## Tranci

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> MAAAD methbombs, mad hallucinations too, but otherwise, bomb pills!
> Where you at? Freddy beach? SJ?



That's what I figured! Must be chalk full of meth and MDA. Blech!

Yes, I'm in Freddy Beach.


----------



## Ravr

blue pills, no markings or press...

6/ 10 , a lot of meth in this


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ yuck. meth is so nasty.


----------



## Ravr

^ no doubt


----------



## Ojom

Care to elaborate on what "meh" means? Without elaboration your entire post is mostly meaningless.


----------



## Ungoliath

meh is a term for any pills you wouldent go out of your way to get, 1 pill pretty much is such a mild buzz its barely worth it. Two kinda feels like 3/4 of a good one ect....You can keep doing more of the pills to chase the buzz but it will never really go past a certain point, ya know, Its such a generic pills because theres so much goddamn E here. Pretty much low dose pills with binders that tend to upset the gastro tract, pretty much all by the same presser too.


----------



## Styrofoam Cheeto

"Meh" is a term people use when saying like "meh, I could take it or leave it, it was jsut okay"....Hope that elaborates a bit fer ya :0)


----------



## Ojom

I kind of figured, just wanted clarification. Ran across some light green / white christmas trees around  March of this year that seemed to fit that description well. It took four to get a good roll and the next day my stomach was not happy, nor could we sleep well. Definetely wouldn't seek those out again, nor would I take them again if something else was available, but they weren't bunk, and I might take them again if the price was right and they were the only thing available.


----------



## Tiesto

any one heard of

pink puppys

i guess some could call them
pink dogs

iunno, ive never seen them.  but im hearing they are good.


----------



## bfisher

pink dogs are good. 3:1 mdma to speed.
the new double press chanel/bears are REALLLLLY CLEan and good.


----------



## SR81

Hey all

Just got some yellow monkeys for my New Years party... anyone had these?  They are yellow, kind of dome shaped and have a pressed monkeys head on it... kind of like the Drunkn Monkey logo.  Hope it good... I don't do that much E usually but I want something that will be good.


----------



## Tranci

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Hahah, Im reppin' the beach too, cept' from the ghetto Marysville.
> Lemme do a quick listup of whats on here now in the beach for rolls to see if ya've heard em.
> White Omega - Meh
> Yellow Arrow - Meh
> Blue Dolphin - Fuck up hardcore
> Green Spade - BUNK
> Blue Spade - BUNK
> Orange Spade - Good for kickin' in other pills, shite on its own
> Red High 5 - MDA?
> Blue naked Ladies - low MDMA
> Pink Gel Caps (MDMA) - BOMB
> "Rock-Salt" MDMA - BOMB
> Pink Stars - Meh
> Pink Hearts - I  Pink Heart Attacks,1's not a buzz, 2 might be too much :D
> Yellow A&E - 2c-i
> Purple Butterflies - Meh, Diff buzz, cant place a chem [Local 4-0 Press]
> White Mitsubishi - If ya ever seen these, they arnt E. Dont swallow, Sniff  FUCKS YOU UP
> 
> E



Hey!

Thanks for the 411. Yeah, I go raving all the time. I'm the candiest one there, so you probably took notice of me.   I was visting the folks over X-Mas so that's why I haven't been on. Did you go to the M-ton warehourse rave? Since I was gone I couldn't. I hope it was bomb though. 

~~ EDIT~~ : Also, a friend of mine was on an E binge this week. She has a white tounge, bluish lips and she can't stand for very long right now. Some one told her that her pills might have been cut with rat poison, but she can't remember which ones. Ever hear of that? I just thought it might be due to the binge... Still, it's scary to think that rat poison might be going around.

Also, are the pink stars you're refering to have X.O on the back? I recently came across those.

Also those red Bics going around. They're probably all gone now though, just a heads up.


----------



## Tiesto

GTA area:

Pink Louis Vuittons - LV crossed on one side.  Nothing on the other.  These completely sucked.  No pupil dilation, no euphoria, nothing.  Bunk.

Orange Omegas - Omega symbol on one side.  Nothing on the other.  These are shit too.  You'll feel something around the 30 - 45min mark, almost like a comeup, then when it feels like you're about to hit the peak it disappears.  Then you get small waves that come and go, and will eventually stop coming.

Stay away from both of these.

I can't believe I got fake shit two days in a row.

I guess that's what happens when you get outta the scene for a bit.


----------



## lila23

Anyone ever heard/try green pills, with a stamp that looks like an antelope or a ram? Haven't found any info on them yet...I'm in Southwestern, ON if that helps at all? 

Have tried them, but since it's only the second kind I've tried(first was blue kangaroo's), I don't have alot to compare too! Any info would be great!


----------



## lexxus

*Double pressed pills*



			
				bfisher said:
			
		

> pink dogs are good. 3:1 mdma to speed.
> the new double press chanel/bears are REALLLLLY CLEan and good.



OMG is that what "that thing" is?!?!?!  A dog, bear, whatever!  For the life of me we couldn't figure it out.  My friend showed me one and suggested that it was a dog but it just looked like two lumps.  On the other side is the chanel.  I have never seen double pressed before.  Are they strong, long lasting?


----------



## Ungoliath

Tranci said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> Thanks for the 411.  I'm the candiest one there, so you probably took notice of me.   I was visting the folks over X-Mas so that's why I haven't been on. Did you go to the M-ton warehourse rave? Since I was gone I couldn't. I hope it was bomb though.
> 
> ~~ EDIT~~ : Also, a friend of mine was on an E binge this week. She has a white tounge, bluish lips and she can't stand for very long right now. Some one told her that her pills might have been cut with rat poison, but she can't remember which ones. Ever hear of that? I just thought it might be due to the binge... Still, it's scary to think that rat poison might be going around.



^ Dude, dont worry, my buddy tommy has done more E then probably days of his life, heh, he's always got the pale blue lips (Cracked to fuck and black in places), White almost furry tongue and falls down alot,haha. I think its just too much E man 
The only dangerous pills I can remember where the white skull and crossbones that sent some kids to the ER last year and left one braindead (turned out to be some small animal poison pill or somethin)

I was too dead to go to the new years eve rave, i kinda just sat home with my head on my pillow shakin, haha,i thought newyears eve was saturday so i got right messed then.


----------



## Tranci

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> ^ Dude, dont worry, my buddy tommy has done more E then probably days of his life, heh, he's always got the pale blue lips (Cracked to fuck and black in places), White almost furry tongue and falls down alot,haha. I think its just too much E man
> The only dangerous pills I can remember where the white skull and crossbones that sent some kids to the ER last year and left one braindead (turned out to be some small animal poison pill or somethin)
> 
> I was too dead to go to the new years eve rave, i kinda just sat home with my head on my pillow shakin, haha,i thought newyears eve was saturday so i got right messed then.


...


----------



## Ungoliath

...


----------



## Tranci

...


----------



## Tranci

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Mmmm, New E in the beach, blue toyata, they is good :eyes roll into back of head: I'd say MDMA, rthe smile says MDMA atleast..
> Man, just upon looking back at all my posts in my this thread, i've come to the conclusion that SWIM does far, far to much E  anyhow, tranci, pm me, i cant figure out this conflabtraption cause i know some white chocolates who are hostin' the sj rave.



I would PM you, but I can't. Since I'm still a "greenlighter" I can't PM any one. *shrug* Once I'm a "bluelighter" I can. 

Is it SJ rave info you're looking for? 

And I'll ask again, the "pink stars" you refered to before... Are they imprinted stars with X.O on the back? Recently came across those. Pillreports says a high dose of MDxx, but the person suspected just MDMA...


----------



## Tiesto

bfisher said:
			
		

> pink dogs are good. 3:1 mdma to speed.
> the new double press chanel/bears are REALLLLLY CLEan and good.



were they outpressed?  or just the traditional press?

would you think some ppl would call them pink camels?  lol


----------



## Ungoliath

Tranci said:
			
		

> I would PM you, but I can't. Since I'm still a "greenlighter" I can't PM any one. *shrug* Once I'm a "bluelighter" I can.
> 
> Is it SJ rave info you're looking for?
> 
> And I'll ask again, the "pink stars" you refered to before... Are they imprinted stars with X.O on the back? Recently came across those. Pillreports says a high dose of MDxx, but the person suspected just MDMA...



yex, but usually the x and the o were crumbled off  so it kinda looked like >  ) according to what they say. Yeah, I need info though on that rave cause, uh, Yeah, im inept when it comes to gettin' ravin info for raves in other cities then the beach, haha.

Whats the set and is it the gothic church again or?


----------



## Tranci

...


----------



## Ungoliath

...


----------



## BigCat007

I ask that everyone go read the guidelines. Events, venues, event names and people's names are NOT to be discussed in here, and if you continue to do so I'll start issuing warnings.


----------



## Tiesto

Okay, just thought I'd give you guys some feedback.
I tried the pink dogs/puppies.
They are domed on the side of the press (outpressed).
The dog is facing the right.

They were good.
Little bit of speed as mentioned before, but still..good.  lol

EDIT::
I also posted a report on pillreports.com for those interested in more detail.


----------



## BigCat007

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Understood, sorry he was a greenlighter and we couldent pm the info.


I believe you could've PMd him your email address... not certain though. As I mod I can't test my theory LOL


----------



## Tranci

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Understood, sorry he was a greenlighter and we couldent
> pm the info.
> 
> Anyhow, in new brunswick, new batch of dolphins. right facing. Pale Blue/Green (differeing from 8(  <--That shade of blue to  <--- shade of green). Did not consume but my testers reported mid-low mdma mixed with a strong amphetimene, most likely meth. Definitly a different batch, and almost certain diff presser (different stamp, the differences are minute but if you studied them, they're diff like the old have the pointed dorsal,these are round). Word goes that these are very unevenly dosed rolls aswell [Better quality ones are more green then blue, if that makes sense] where as the paler blue ones barely registered a buzz in a few newbies and the more greenish ones of the lot layed several old school rollers on their asses.
> 
> Gelcaps around too, if my memory serves me, there are BZP 100/TFMPP 60/MCPP 60 caps goin' around [Not sold as E though] and these weak molly caps with a pink tinge that have less then 50mg of content, even less active.
> 
> Happy rollin, keep it safe, Peace, love, unity, respect.
> 
> {P.S. Whenever ya try a new bean or hear about a new one, talk about it here, SWIUG met a few people who found BL when googlin' for info about e in their local area}



"He"?! I'm a girl! Hahah!  

I will look out for those ones (the dolphins). Sounds gross. Some one I know was asking about white ohms, but I think who ever had them ran out. I was supposed to get them before X-Mas... Supposedly they were "crazy good." 8)

And to BigCat007, sorry, I wasn't sure where I'd catch Ungoliath other than this thread. Shant happen again!

And to Ungoliath, if you need that rave info still, I'll post it in Canadian raves section or where ever events are posted. Woohoo! Less than a month!:D


----------



## CanadianinPhilly

*watch out for blue rolex toronto*

if your in toronto and come accross blue rolex E pills, DO NOT i repeat do NOT buy them, worst pills ever made.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=4425


----------



## BigCat007

While I agree on warning people about meth bombs, these aren't to the point of warranting a new thread about them -- if they had a lethal substance in them then it could use a thread of its own -> merging with Canada pill discussion


----------



## popper_tart

*Green Mercedes--GTA--anyone seen?*

anyone seen/tried these green mercedes in the gta? picked a few up, but haven't had chance to sample yet.
look pretty good, tight press and detail on logo, but everyone knows you can polish a turd and fool some people some of the time.


----------



## Tranci

Green aliens in F'ton, friends took them. 

Very good, no after-sketch. One friend who usually doesn't 
do it because they "weird her out" felt awesome. 

I didn't get if they were actually the classic alien
faces one would think of or those "Donnie darko bunnies / 
aliens". I'll have to ask. 

Ungoliath, have you seen these? Tested them?

Friends suspected pure stuff, maybe not very much of it. Not
the amount that floors you. 

Maybe MedMDxx. *shrug*


----------



## Worrgames

Just picked up these White Dolphins in Ontario, anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Tranci

Worrgames said:
			
		

> Just picked up these White Dolphins in Ontario, anyone know anything about them?



There's something in Pill Reports on them. Says they're clean, but I'm check your yourself. Sorry, don't have a link, but a report was just recently posted.


----------



## Beings

lexxus said:
			
		

> OMG is that what "that thing" is?!?!?!  A dog, bear, whatever!  For the life of me we couldn't figure it out.  My friend showed me one and suggested that it was a dog but it just looked like two lumps.  On the other side is the chanel.  I have never seen double pressed before.  Are they strong, long lasting?




Is this it? 




I've been trying to figure it out, with zero luck. looks like a crab to me lol


----------



## david_351

anyone here from van or the lowermainland answer or pm me


----------



## david_351

.........


----------



## Tranci

Beings said:
			
		

> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to figure it out, with zero luck. looks like a crab to me lol



That kinda looks like a lizard or a gecko. Weird.


----------



## Vladicus

There is talk of mdma in Ottawa.
I will return with details in a few days.
haha


----------



## Tranci

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Haha, Wow. SWIUG has been on such a massive E-bender, haha, he's been coughin' blood! Never heard of no aliens, but I got the lowdown on all the other skittlez
> Lets see
> Blue Mercedes, "triple Stacked" fatm otherfuckin' pills, clean, orgasmic roll, one pill will roll most. MDMA
> Red Rabbit, METH BOOOOOOOMB, Took 10 and stayed up for 4 days, seeing things that wernt there and lacking an erection for a week.
> White Crowns, Meh, So-So MDMA dose, choose the mercedes over these for better buzz @ better price.
> 
> Only green beens i've been seein' are the GHApples



Red Rabbits? I've never seen those. I'll look out for them. 

And everyone's going wild over the Mercedes. Stocking and such. 

Update on the green aliens, friends said they were not an alien face or the donnie darko bunnies. They were actuallu green *men* like a fully body. Maybe like a stick man? Anyways, they are being called green aliens or "little green men." I wish I saw what they looked like. Must be a weird stamp.


----------



## Vladicus

Those Ottawa MDMA caps are effective as advertised.
They are tiny. And the roll is damn good. Got eye wiggley shit for the first time.


----------



## outlaw420

Blue Mercedes - good clean roll, low - med MDMA - triple stacked

Green Ferrari - Strong Meth with MDMA - tweakage

Red Bic/AOL man w/glitter - Best roll ever - high MDMA - MDA combo - stock up

sj area :D


----------



## Tranci

outlaw420 said:
			
		

> Blue Mercedes - good clean roll, low - med MDMA - triple stacked
> 
> Green Ferrari - Strong Meth with MDMA - tweakage
> 
> Red Bic/AOL man w/glitter - Best roll ever - high MDMA - MDA combo - stock up
> 
> sj area :D




OMG, they still have those glitter Bics in SJ?!  

You guys are sooo lucky. 

UPDATE: (didn't want to double post) The reb rabbits might alsi be called red scorpions, a friend was called them that too. Ungolith, can you confirm that they really can't be mistaken as anything other than rabbits?


----------



## Starlight04

Has anyone heard or tried 

*PINK PUMAS* - from toronto, GTA area

its been well over a year since i've done e, and if after a year i do not get good e it will be quite disappointing!


----------



## Tranci

*Blue Omegas in Fredericton area.*
*Totally non-active.*

A very experienced friend of mine took some and felt nothing at all.
I saw them beforehand. Very bluish colour with noticable white specks.
The stamp was clear and large, and I forget if they were domed on one side.
I think they were, but don't quote me on that one.

Just a heads up.

EDIT: (didn't want to double post) The green spacemen pills are actually 
GREEN BICS without sparkles. Not domed. Solid and well made. Some other
friends took them again a few night ago and they loved them. Maybe not
the dancey kinda pill. More of a "snuggle" pill.


----------



## blucap

*O pills*

Vlad. that is good to hear about those candies in O. .I am new to O. and new to bl.  Talk to you soon I hope. 

Blucap


----------



## outlaw420

Hey tranci your from Freddy? cool

SWIM got ahold of some yellow crowns down here on the weekend, the have a bigger diameter then most pills, and are not very thick.

took about 1:30 to kick in!   thought they were bunk until they hit and they were SWEET!!  absolutley no signs of meth, just pure bliss of MDMA - lasted prolly 3-5 hrs.. and that 1 roll!! got to sleep fine and woke up the next day starving - felt completely norm.  get your hands on these if you find them.

last 3 rolls from 3 diff sources have all been great!! hope this is a sign of things to come.

also new in are yellow bics and blue bacardi - will post when i try 

could have been yellow rolex - 3 point crown logo whatever it is.

also a batch of left facing teal-white dolphins, the pilll looks teal with white clouds or something.
anyways these are really good too, no speedyness at all!!


----------



## torontojew

Awesome Blue Dolphins floating around in Toronto.


----------



## outlaw420

yeah these ones definately were not blue, more of a light green-teal with white spread throughout looking like clouds, but if these are the ones grab em they are awsome!


----------



## Tranci

outlaw420 said:
			
		

> Hey tranci your from Freddy? cool
> 
> SWIM got ahold of some yellow crowns down here on the weekend, the have a bigger diameter then most pills, and are not very thick.
> 
> took about 1:30 to kick in!   thought they were bunk until they hit and they were SWEET!!  absolutley no signs of meth, just pure bliss of MDMA - lasted prolly 3-5 hrs.. and that 1 roll!! got to sleep fine and woke up the next day starving - felt completely norm.  get your hands on these if you find them.
> 
> last 3 rolls from 3 diff sources have all been great!! hope this is a sign of things to come.
> 
> also new in are yellow bics and blue bacardi - will post when i try
> 
> could have been yellow rolex - 3 point crown logo whatever it is.
> 
> also a batch of left facing teal-white dolphins, the pilll looks teal with white clouds or something.
> anyways these are really good too, no speedyness at all!!



Hey Outlaw,

I'm currently in Freddy. 

Do those Bics have glitter in them? I've seen some green bacardis a few months ago. Didn't try, but people say they were low - med MDXX. After a few scares with friends and dolphins, I would never ever have one. It's funny how the "best" press back in the day ends up being the lamest, sketchiest one around. I've seen some white crowns going around this area, no yellow ones.

And there has been some quality ones going around. Things come in waves though. What goes up...


----------



## outlaw420

SWEET, ima keep an eye out for some of that, thanks!

I figured those crowns were MDA but others say MDMA, get the blurry vision - slight hallucinagetic, but still feel 150%, i love MDA.

2cb can be fun sometimes  as long as you know what your getting into


----------



## outlaw420

no glitter in these yellow bics, but they are just as good!
blue bacardi are WAAAAY weaker


----------



## Tranci

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Yo yo yo Just got back from workin' the rave scene in St-John.
> 
> Red Ferarri - new - med-high mdma med caffine or other weak stim, not meth
> 
> White PNB crowns (I think you guys are calling them yellow because they turn yellow if exposed to moisture) - MDA tested.
> 
> Green Minibolts - WARNING - 2cb 16mg per roll.
> 
> MDMA powder - Clean, cut with sugar twin (Warning to those allergic to aspritmae)
> 
> MDA powder - Cut with dextrose
> 
> Blue Puma - mdma + weak stim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green minibolts? Are they super small? (I'm assuming.) Some of my friends were on those last night. And you say 2cb? They were telling me that they were all lovey and junk, but also hallucinating their asses off during the end. Maybe that's why some left before the rave was over.    Makes me glad I don't partake in such things.
> 
> Green apples are still kicking around too, BTW.
Click to expand...


----------



## outlaw420

Take a good dose - 

"Users describe effects as a mix between LSD and MDMA, although unlike a combination of the two. 2C-B is reportedly less dissociative and controlling than LSD, and less directive and speedy than MDMA. The drug has a mild stimulative effect, positive mood shift, both very mild compared to LSD or MDMA. The drug is much lighter on the body than MDMA (Ecstasy), with an easier comedown."

take too much -

"    * Strongly affects ability to verbally communicate, engage in deep thought, or maintain attention span.
    * Open Eye Visuals (OEVs), such as cartoon-like distortions and red or green halos around objects are common. Closed Eye Visuals (CEVs) are more common than OEVs.
    * Some users report experiencing frightening or fearful effects during the experience. Users describe feeling frigid or cold on reaching a plateau.
    * Coordination is affected, some users lose balance or have perceptual distinction problems.
"


----------



## Tranci

outlaw420 said:
			
		

> Take a good dose -
> 
> "Users describe effects as a mix between LSD and MDMA, although unlike a combination of the two. 2C-B is reportedly less dissociative and controlling than LSD, and less directive and speedy than MDMA. The drug has a mild stimulative effect, positive mood shift, both very mild compared to LSD or MDMA. The drug is much lighter on the body than MDMA (Ecstasy), with an easier comedown."
> 
> take too much -
> 
> "    * Strongly affects ability to verbally communicate, engage in deep thought, or maintain attention span.
> * Open Eye Visuals (OEVs), such as cartoon-like distortions and red or green halos around objects are common. Closed Eye Visuals (CEVs) are more common than OEVs.
> * Some users report experiencing frightening or fearful effects during the experience. Users describe feeling frigid or cold on reaching a plateau.
> * Coordination is affected, some users lose balance or have perceptual distinction problems.
> "



Yeah, but isn't that stuff like a research chem? I don't think it's even been "tested" on humans. That's a little scary. 8( Some people I know took some and they didn't have a fun time at all. They ended up leaving the rave too sketched out to do anything.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^ Yes, it is a research chemical.   It's been "tested" on many humans...just visit "Trip Reports".  

However; it's not cool to get a pill which you think contains MDxx and it turns out to be a RC or fill-in-the-blank.  Are they being sold as ecstasy, or are people told it is 2C-B?  Just curious.


----------



## Ravr

Blue dolphins, 

8/ 10,


----------



## Tha Ghost

what


----------



## chronictoke

Hey I live in northern ontario, near Thunder Bay and these are some of the pills i have come across.
Purple Hearts
Green Fish 
Red Mercedes 
Beige Tigers 
Puma's 
Blue Supermans
and a few others that I cant remember right now. 
Let me know if anyone else has come across any of these also.


----------



## Tranci

RavenousBlonde said:
			
		

> ^^^ Yes, it is a research chemical.   It's been "tested" on many humans...just visit "Trip Reports".
> 
> However; it's not cool to get a pill which you think contains MDxx and it turns out to be a RC or fill-in-the-blank.  Are they being sold as ecstasy, or are people told it is 2C-B?  Just curious.



Hi Rav,  

They are being sold as ecstasy, ie. MDxx. But I think people around here think it's a combo between MDMA and MDA. They feel the lovey part, but also get massive hallucinations. Long come down period with no rest. First time that I've heard of it in this area actually being pressed in pills. I've heard tell of it being sold as loose powder, but not in pills. I don't really know much about 2C-B, hopefully that helps!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Tranci said:
			
		

> Hi Rav,
> 
> They are being sold as ecstasy, ie. MDxx. But I think people around here think it's a combo between MDMA and MDA. They feel the lovey part, but also get massive hallucinations. Long come down period with no rest. First time that I've heard of it in this area actually being pressed in pills. I've heard tell of it being sold as loose powder, but not in pills. I don't really know much about 2C-B, hopefully that helps!



Thanks for the info.  I hate that these are being sold as ecstasy.   

Has anyone you know been able to test these with reagents to make sure they are indeed 2C-B (or something other than MDxx)?  Sorry for the 20 questions, but people should be warned about these...


----------



## outlaw420

ahhhhhhhhhh no!!!  Just got some new BUNKS!!

white kangaroo - extremely small - like 1.5 mm x 4-5mm, did absolutely nothing, looked like a birth control pill with a kangaroo pressed on it, some kid must have got a presser lol.

Blue Bacardi - exact same size exept more worn down, hard to make out logo, did not try but probably BUNK too since they came from the same source.

no worries i stormed in and let them have it, bunk shit.  got my money back and then some


----------



## Tranci

RavenousBlonde said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  I hate that these are being sold as ecstasy.
> 
> Has anyone you know been able to test these with reagents to make sure they are indeed 2C-B (or something other than MDxx)?  Sorry for the 20 questions, but people should be warned about these...



Hi again!

Ungoliath on the messageboard is from my area as well, and he seems to know "the score" about how they're getting sold as E instead of 2C-B. If you read his post you'll get the idea. It's a few posts up. 

From what I know in the community, there aren't many people who have testers. Most of these people are kids in high school or still living with their parents, so it would be a little suspicious getting packages. A lot of people I know want to get them, but they either fear reprisal from parents or can't afford it. (Which is silly, because they are affordable, even if you just buy the marquis.) I've thought of buying a kit, just for the sake of my friends. (I don't touch the stuff personally, I just report on it.) Also there's a lot of misinformation going around about it too, ie. "all white pills have heroin in them" and "the specks in pills mean that there's speed/MDMA/meth/MDA in them" just things like that. The bad thing is that there's so many young new users that its a little worrisome. When you're 15-18 your brain is still developing. And if your popping 2-4 pills a weekend... 8(  I dunno. Moderation and education seem to be the key if you ask me.


----------



## Tiesto

Anyone tried Green Spades?  GTA/Toronto?


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Tranci said:
			
		

> Hi again!
> 
> Ungoliath on the messageboard is from my area as well, and he seems to know "the score" about how they're getting sold as E instead of 2C-B. If you read his post you'll get the idea. It's a few posts up.
> 
> From what I know in the community, there aren't many people who have testers. Most of these people are kids in high school or still living with their parents, so it would be a little suspicious getting packages. A lot of people I know want to get them, but they either fear reprisal from parents or can't afford it. (Which is silly, because they are affordable, even if you just buy the marquis.) I've thought of buying a kit, just for the sake of my friends. (I don't touch the stuff personally, I just report on it.) Also there's a lot of misinformation going around about it too, ie. "all white pills have heroin in them" and "the specks in pills mean that there's speed/MDMA/meth/MDA in them" just things like that. The bad thing is that there's so many young new users that its a little worrisome. When you're 15-18 your brain is still developing. And if your popping 2-4 pills a weekend... 8(  I dunno. Moderation and education seem to be the key if you ask me.



Thanks again for the info.  You're right on all your points above.  It's a shame the kids take what they hear for face value.  All you can do is educate them and tell them about websites like BL and Pill Reports.  Just so you know, all testing kits come in plain packaging.    I know that doesn't help with the parental problem, but maybe one of these kids has a friend they could have order one for them...I dunno.  I wish they were more obtainable.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> ... They're 2c-b pills up until your dealer gets them



You said it all right there.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## outlaw420

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> ^
> Bacardi's (Batmans) are legit mdx pills. but yeah, some fuckhead in 4-0 made his own pill press, he's the guy making all the awsome looking inactives (Remember the purple butterflys?)




oh i remember them! never consumed tho, that motherfucker after all the bomb ass rolls going around too, now im skeptical again.  Oh well them crowns do the trick no matter what, i had to eat a couple after taking that kangaroo, then i was rollin good :D 

what does "PNB" crown stand for?

i think im just gonna ask you about my next roll before i consume it, got all the info!  thanks dood, shoulda went for the batman!  after that kang, didnt trust them just wanted money LOL :D


----------



## Man Child

*the winzor insect*

SWIM once knew an insect in Winzor...the insect was amazing and had beautiful talent. Pressings clean and perfect, worth the price, very affordable, no middle hand. The good days. The insect skated even when he met up with swim. Swim wonders if swims black antenna friend is still alive?


----------



## Beings

Anyone seen any green frogs in GTA? 

http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=greenfrogul2.jpg


----------



## outlaw420

compared to the white on-stars???

remember those things they were a good time.  

except if you were looking for an MDxx, wicked speed tho


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Orange Stars (Shaped like stars) - Cool idea, med MDx, again, a subtle roll, very clean though, kinda pissed at these pills, cause, well, have you ever tried to swallow a pointy thing like a star? it fucking hurts!
> 
> PLUR motherfuckers'



imagine how you would feel if you plugged them?


----------



## Ravr

^ Nothing one can't handle if he/she is used to putting pointy things up their ass%)


----------



## blucap

...illegal drugs ruin you!


----------



## Tranci

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Heh, its the logo on cloathin' gangsters like me wear  Its just a crown, ya know, cause' we is king shit.
> 
> Ho'kay! PEACHES ARE BACK, for all of you who dont know, peaches are black market amp/methamp rolls, normally sold to truckers....but yeah, heh, im not a trucker :D.
> 
> Here we go!
> White Coca-Cola - Double embossed white pill, shorter then your average hit of E yet twice as large in diameter. One snorted keeps ya going and sleepless for about 15 hours. Dirtyness to it.
> 
> White Technical Knock Outs (TKO) - Single, impressed TKO on one side, short, double wide in diameter (like all peaches). Lasts longer then the coca cola's (20+h) when swallowed. VERY CLEAN FEELING.
> 
> Also;
> (brand new to the beach)
> Purple Hearts (Shaped like hearts) -- Oh yes! the man with the candy press is BACK! Med Mdx, subtle roll off one, not the greatest but goddamn cool looking
> 
> Orange Stars (Shaped like stars) - Cool idea, med MDx, again, a subtle roll, very clean though, kinda pissed at these pills, cause, well, have you ever tried to swallow a pointy thing like a star? it fucking hurts!
> 
> PLUR motherfuckers'



Haha, I enjoyed your picture. The all knowing E-Ninja of Freddy. Much love, Ungoliath. Perhaps some day we'll meet at a rave.


----------



## Ungoliath

outlaw420 said:
			
		

> compared to the white on-stars???
> 
> remember those things they were a good time.
> 
> except if you were looking for an MDxx, wicked speed tho




Versus the white onstars, quicker time to effect (15 mins is average), the comeup on the tko's and colas are more subtle, but easily identified as a mixture of straight amp and lowdose methamp, peak after about 4 hours and single roll can last upto 24 hours, now, unlike the onstars, there wasnt as much meth so it didnt lead to the hallucination-static-vision comedown we're used to, but rather, a gradual, subtle change.

I just figured i'd list all the clandestine pills I stumble across in my city, because, while I may know them to be 2cb pills, speed pill, 2ci pills or MDMA pills, chances are most people are going to have them sold to them as ecstacy, and that just nasty :D

Oh, and tranci, huge rave on my birthday in SJ, April 21st, haha, we're going to have the club so fuckin' pimped and rockin' that night with an all freddy beach crew  ill pm details later, but heh, Imma make it a night that cannot be remembered :D


----------



## usdathashield

Tiesto said:
			
		

> Anyone tried Green Spades?  GTA/Toronto?




yeah man i had them before i think good roll not great but good MDA i think, might have been a blue spade tho, so dont quote me 100%..

man im so discouraged, i think im giving up E for good in my local area in toronto (north york) some awful pills going around.  im sure theres better shit out there... dealer is a jackass.


----------



## outlaw420

YUP... got my hands on some of them TKO's.. and you werent joking!!! lol... 

dropped it with one of them glittery red bic's (sniff sniff)  followed by another (stocked up :D ) .... i cannot really recall too much of what happened then (was high for at least 24hrs)... fun fun

oh and of course i'll be at teh rav3!

can't wait  




			
				Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Versus the white onstars, quicker time to effect (15 mins is average), the comeup on the tko's and colas are more subtle, but easily identified as a mixture of straight amp and lowdose methamp, peak after about 4 hours and single roll can last upto 24 hours, now, unlike the onstars, there wasnt as much meth so it didnt lead to the hallucination-static-vision comedown we're used to, but rather, a gradual, subtle change.
> 
> I just figured i'd list all the clandestine pills I stumble across in my city, because, while I may know them to be 2cb pills, speed pill, 2ci pills or MDMA pills, chances are most people are going to have them sold to them as ecstacy, and that just nasty :D
> 
> Oh, and tranci, huge rave on my birthday in SJ, April 21st, haha, we're going to have the club so fuckin' pimped and rockin' that night with an all freddy beach crew  ill pm details later, but heh, Imma make it a night that cannot be remembered :D


----------



## Tiesto

usdathashield said:
			
		

> yeah man i had them before i think good roll not great but good MDA i think, might have been a blue spade tho, so dont quote me 100%..
> 
> man im so discouraged, i think im giving up E for good in my local area in toronto (north york) some awful pills going around.  im sure theres better shit out there... dealer is a jackass.



I ended up doing them.  Needless to say, they were good.


The spades were a light green with little white specks here and there.  The spade was just an outline of a spade.  Not pressed in, and not out pressed.  And I think SLIGHTLY domed on the back (not a huge dome).

And from what I remember, I didn't even feel much meth in them, if there was any at all.

Compared to the pink dogs/puppies I did a month or so ago, there is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay less meth in them.  And I thought the dogs we GREAT (but they keep you up after the MDMA is gone).


----------



## wangeye

I'm up in the Alaska area. Anyone come across Red Dolphins or Green Apples recently?


----------



## outlaw420

yeah how many posts do i need to become a bluelighter


----------



## wangeye

20 i believe?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^  Greenlighter's Guide



> Bluelighter is the standard title for registered posters who have made at least 20 posts.


----------



## Beings

Beings said:
			
		

> Anyone seen any green frogs in GTA?
> 
> http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=greenfrogul2.jpg



If anyone gives a shit about these. My EZ kit is still in the mail, so I did not test them.  

Took 2 at 10:30, come up was somewhat slow, but something kicked in at about 12:30. Dealer did mention these are speedy, and sure as hell there was a fuck ton a amp/methamp in these. I played DDR with my girlfriend, so speed wasnt all that bad, almost destroyed the PC and its my first time playing it hahaha. At 3:30 took another two, girl was drinking booze all nite, she is now in the bathroom trying to throw up, kicked me out of the bathroom, so am bored, but slightly tired, so not going crazy anymore, even though last two pills should have me frying till at least like 7-8. (both times was on empty stomache did not eat since yesterday morning.)

Thinking was difficult, found myself starting a lot of conversations, and loosing train of thought often. Often times the DDR music would suck so would turn on my own shit, and get lost in picking out what to listen to lol.  Err will prolly write a report now,as the girl aint coming out anytime soon it seems. She has also not eaten anything since early morning yesterday. She is full of redbull and vodka. Told her to stick two fingers in her throat, and pretend throw up, since it will make her feel better, even though she cannot throw up now, as her stomache is empty. The spasm will fool the body as if she threw up and she would feel better. Like all drunk women she is being difficult and kicked me out. Dont know her too well, so will not force her to do anything, if she was my GF I'd drag her out of the cold bathroom (i did give her a jacket though), have her sit on my warm carpet, and use my superaweomme tried and tested vomit bucked  She is just asking me to shut up and leave hahaha. I remember doing this myself ofter, throwing up rocks, makes u feel jillion times better.

Oh and, about the E, a LOT of jaw movement, cannot make it stop, so i think there is some MDA or mdma in it, not just meth/speed. Eyes are diluted, cant focus for shit on things 5 inches away from the eye., pups still react to light somewhat, not crazy like on shroomz/hbwr etc..  I played DDR in a dark room, on a huge ass TV, also had a discoball spining in the room. No visuals though, not even any light traces which is lame., last time sprkly lights were very cool. Did pee, and manage to get it up TOO!  (at 5pm).

Anyhoo end /rant 
PS. DDR is fucking awesomme under the influence ;p I have been missing out BIG TIME.

Got more of these pills, will test once EZ kit comes in, and prolly do Le Junks extraction for cleal molly, doubt i will be able to sleep, am somewhat tired, felt good just to kick back with chillout playing just a short while ago, but if I close my eyes I can feel my brain going quickly and being wide awayke.


----------



## volant43

*Looking for Info*

Sorry if this is not the proper format.  Today is my first day on bluelight.  I wondered if anyone has come across a green pill, fairly large size with what looks like a flag on it?, could be some sort of animal if you turn it around...it's clear on the pill, but I can't really decided what it is  I haven't seen it discussed and can't find it on pillreports.

I took it, seemed good, must be a mix of mdmxx , however could NOT get to sleep at all that night.  Wondering if anyone came across and has thoughts or tested.

Thanks.


----------



## wangeye

What area are you from?


----------



## volant43

Sorry, I'm from Toronto


----------



## x_tyson_x

Brown xXx's anyone tried?
They got a score on the bottom and i think there domed on the top.


----------



## outlaw420

best roll i've had in 2007, these little beauties made there way north!  yay

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=5983

exact same beans, slightly domed back, dark red blotches throughout, no glitter in these ones though, just as good if not better then the glittery ones!!!

pick em up if u can..... u will not be dissapointed!!:D 

SJ, NewBrunswick


----------



## mamm0th

Anyone tried blue penguin (with a score at at the other side)?
I'm in GVR btw ... thanks!


----------



## nuke

The blue hearts are likely Dianabol, personally if someone ever tried to sell me a blue heart I'd turn them down automatically because people have been passing them off for years as MDMA tablets.

Clear #4 molly capsules here everywhere (saskatoooooon) as per usual, cheap.


----------



## outlaw420

off-White Mercedes = extremely strong smell of black liquorice?  if you have 4 on ya you will wreak like black liquorice.  Easily turns into powder but is fairly well pressed. They have tiny blue specks in them 

Scratch what I said about the red AOL - these are an even better dose of MDMA - kinda feel like it was cut with Diphenhydramine as my body felt numb i was so relaxed and comfortable, and very easy to sleep as well - maybe not the best rave pill - will roll ballz thats a promise.  Also one of the longer lasting rolls i've had in a while.


----------



## kittenlittle

Whoa! 2 people from New Brunswick. I used to live on the West side Saint John always good beans in SJ. Living in PEI and its dry as a desert. I can't wait to move back to Saint John in July. Last beans we had here were Red Bacardis not bad, need a fe to get high.

Outlaw420 ever go to Club Montreal?


----------



## outlaw420

Nah.... thats not really my thing (unless theres a big event or something, like a rave) it's not even there anymore... maybe it moved... 

yeah man i've been getting nothing but killer beans for a while now here in the port city.  A girl I know moved to PEI she was sayin the same thing about the pill scene... sux  

oh yeah i grew up on the west side too... small world eh


----------



## torontojew

nuke said:
			
		

> The blue hearts are likely Dianabol, personally if someone ever tried to sell me a blue heart I'd turn them down automatically because people have been passing them off for years as MDMA tablets.
> 
> Clear #4 molly capsules here everywhere (saskatoooooon) as per usual, cheap.




Dianabol? That's insane. Dianabol is an anabolic steroid. What are you talking about willis?


----------



## torontojew

outlaw420 said:
			
		

> best roll i've had in 2007, these little beauties made there way north!  yay
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=5983
> 
> exact same beans, slightly domed back, dark red blotches throughout, no glitter in these ones though, just as good if not better then the glittery ones!!!
> 
> pick em up if u can..... u will not be dissapointed!!:D
> 
> SJ, NewBrunswick




Those are amazing. Trust me I know for sure....


----------



## nuke

torontojew said:
			
		

> Dianabol? That's insane. Dianabol is an anabolic steroid. What are you talking about willis?



There's an asian manufacturer that makes Dianabol pills that are blue with heart presses.

http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=752323


----------



## acormon

is the heart just a stamp or are they really in the shape of hearts?  Since I have one blue heart here (actual shape of a heart) and I've been told it was a really good roll both by a friend and the dealer...but i'm now a bit worried.

And has anyone in the Montreal area tried an orange pill with what looks like to be a stamp of a helicopter on it?  I recently got two of them, and i was wondering how potent they are (i wasn't able to find them on pillreport)


----------



## outlaw420

just the stamp of a heart, if you have the heart shaped ones i have heard nothing but good things about them... so enjoy!


----------



## volant43

I'm in Toronto.  Anyone come across?:

Green Pills (bright) with a flag - good roll, tested, MDMX with reagent, probably mixed with speed , could NOT fall asleep

Orange/yellow mercedes - have not tried..waiting for a special occassion.  Tested for MDMX with reagent.  I heard they are not as speedy (which I am looking for because I like to sleep after!)  Anyone tried?


----------



## wangeye

anyone have any Red Penguins, Green Dragonflies, Blue Air Jordans, or Yellow Crowns as of late?


----------



## david_351

ne one here in van or lower mainland?


----------



## phliper

That's it...I'm moving to NB!


----------



## Ungoliath

^
We're such a disgusting chemical province :D


----------



## vancou22

*david, im from van*

david, im from van


----------



## vancou22

*david, email me at totsesun@hotmail.com*

sorry, i cant pm yet, so i cant resond to ya.


----------



## x_tyson_x

im on van island


----------



## Molly's Lips

In the halifax NS area:

ALL tested:

Blue Bacardi Bat:

-Tested MDxx Medium. 
-Round pill, Flat top and bottom no scores
-they were said to be good but nothing amazing

Blue Bic Man

-Tested MDxx High
-Round pill, Flat top, rounded bottom
-Colours changed quick and dark


Light Green Bic Man

-Tested MDxx High
-Round pill, flat top and bottom, sharp sides
-The Speed reagent looked like it was going to go orange for a quick second but then changed back to black.
-I know someone who had one with a good reasponse but also was lit on dicA.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ please don't tell me you took the pill you shat out and snorted it.


----------



## LightTrailz

Anyone know anything about the yellow R's floating around ontario right now . small look like "double stack" yea dont give me that shit is for suckers im using it as a reference . umm yellow of course with an italic r on them . no bevel .


----------



## doll_parts

can someone tell me if they've ever tried the orange acuras going around toronto? if so, what are they like?


----------



## outlaw420

Pinkish - red H, just the letter H on one side, no domes, beveled in front, slightly in back.  Was informed by good source they are clean MDMA.  Was a bit skeptical because the press was just the letter "H" never heard of or seen any press like it.

I must say i'm happy i tried em cause these things are bomb.... not even a sketchy feelin when comin up... no meth/amp... took about an hour to take effect... pure euphoria..... SWIM is only on 1 right now... 3 hrs after consuming SWIM fels tremendous.  PICK EM UP... may look a little sketchy because of the press BUT THESE THINGS ARE THE REAL DEAL!


NewBrunswick - port city


----------



## freudianhip

anyone ever try the round purple LV's with the line down the back?


----------



## vancou22

*i had  the light blue bacardi bat*

i had 2, one at 1020PM, another at 1230AM, and i was triping a bit by about 1 AM.  really nothing too good, but were pretty clean.  its the light blue, with a few specky pieces, about 8mm by 4mm if anyone finds the same one.  there is a real big shipment of these in vancouver atm, so if anyone can get these cheap, i guess its ok, otherwise its a real waste of money.


			
				Molly's Lips said:
			
		

> In the halifax NS area:
> 
> ALL tested:
> 
> Blue Bacardi Bat:
> 
> -Tested MDxx Medium.
> -Round pill, Flat top and bottom no scores
> -they were said to be good but nothing amazing
> 
> Blue Bic Man
> 
> -Tested MDxx High
> -Round pill, Flat top, rounded bottom
> -Colours changed quick and dark
> 
> 
> Light Green Bic Man
> 
> -Tested MDxx High
> -Round pill, flat top and bottom, sharp sides
> -The Speed reagent looked like it was going to go orange for a quick second but then changed back to black.
> -I know someone who had one with a good reasponse but also was lit on dicA.


----------



## lexxus

Beings said:
			
		

> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to figure it out, with zero luck. looks like a crab to me lol




I don't think mine really looked like that but as I said, the image was blotchy so very hard to tell.  They are the same colour though.  The ones I had were absolutely AMAZING!!!  Dropped 1 and hit me pretty hard after an hour.  As the night went on, felt really energetic on dance floor, very loved up and talkative.  One of the best I've had and wish I could find more!


----------



## lexxus

*Blue Diamonds*

I'm about to drop the blue diamonds (the pointy blue one).  The person who gave them to me says there are the best but I read mixed reviews so far (too strong, makes you mashy and tired, not emotional, etc.).  Plus there appears to be 2 different batches going around (one way better than the other).  I'm nervous about doing the whole thing.  Anyone had these recently?


----------



## lexxus

*Blue Diamond report*



			
				lexxus said:
			
		

> I'm about to drop the blue diamonds (the pointy blue one).  The person who gave them to me says there are the best but I read mixed reviews so far (too strong, makes you mashy and tired, not emotional, etc.).  Plus there appears to be 2 different batches going around (one way better than the other).  I'm nervous about doing the whole thing.  Anyone had these recently?



So I tried these blue diamonds yesterday at a big rave.  Dropped around 11:30pm and by midnight I felt that floaty feeling.  Within an hour it hit me extremely hard!  Everything was out of focus, the lights were brighter and my mind was very scattered (even confused).  It got so intense at one point, I couldn't talk and I began getting nervous that it'll turn into a bad trip.  Luckily it only last a few minutes and then it plateau.  I don't recall it going in waves (which I like) but just one long high.  I was very talkative and very touchy, quite happy and for the first 2 hours, I had a lot of energy to dance and walk around.  By the third hour I felt it coming down or maybe it was that mashy feeling that other's also reported on.  Didn't feel like dancing anymore but just wanted to sit and chill (the music was still sounding really good and the light show was very entertaining).  By the 4th hour I had pretty much come down and was at home (it was gradual and no sketch).  Slept really well and feel refreshed today.  Jaw a bit tired but feels pretty normal so I don't think I grinded much.  I'd rate this pill a 7/10.


----------



## wangeye

Anyone have any Green Bapes or a Pink Jesus?


----------



## Tiesto

anyone tried

OUTPRESSED GREEN HORNETS/BEES

in the GTA area?

the colour is more of a light/dull green..i was told it is a similar colour to the green bears.

http://www.pillreports.com/images/fullsize/1472.jpg

No, that is not the pill, but that is the green colour of the pill.


----------



## Ungoliath

The H's are good, outlaw, they just shipped to freddy.


----------



## imadumbass

Hello all, I am another from the lower mainland BC... man, we know how to support a cause huh??

At the moment I have been getting some RIPPIN White X's and Blue Dolphins.. Oh and Green Mercedes.  I can't believe the quality I have gotten the last few times.. Such an imporvement over the crap I was doing 2 years ago... I miss the old days *Sigh*


----------



## nuke

Molly in sask, it's about 60-70% pure, white


----------



## dj_diamond

hi just joined these forums i live in scarborough.  the only pills i've tried that were good were orange hearts and purple hearts, the heart shaped ones, and they were good happy pills.  also tried the blue diamonds, they made me feel really good.

as of late though i'v tried orange butterflies, green butterflies and blue and yellow jordans.  i was very disapointed.  i fuckin hate meth bombs and im just wondering if there is still real e in toronto because im stumped and i can't handle this meth shit...


----------



## Ravr

Toronto:

Orange Stars- stay away, really low high, 5/10

blue dolphins- Still have these floating around, as always live to the hype,get 'em


----------



## david_351

hey, anyone here try Blue Dolphins and Red Scorpions floating around Vancouver area?


----------



## imadumbass

The dolphins rock... the scorpions are crap......


----------



## dj_diamond

yo ravr, i think i'd pop a clean pill that would take 2 or 3 to get high, rather then pop a meth bomb anyday.  its the meth bombs you gotta stear clear of.


----------



## phliper

Anyone tried Red Elephants in NS?


----------



## Ravr

dj_diamond said:
			
		

> yo ravr, i think i'd pop a clean pill that would take 2 or 3 to get high, rather then pop a meth bomb anyday.  its the meth bombs you gotta stear clear of.




yep...


new batch of blue diamonds, I would say  it is about 98 % diphenhydramine...
0/5... stay away.


----------



## Scott.Saulnier

Does anyone know anything about some Blue Infiniti's (car logo) around the GTA/Mississauga area? Can't really find to much information on them.

Thanks.


----------



## footclan

West GTA - Green Flowers - METH  BOMBS! 

Very gross


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

Blue clovers in the GTA anyone??


----------



## Beings

Pink spades in GTA  anyone?  Impressed logo.

test MDMA positive, with nothing else, but reaction is a bit too slow. No reaction within first 3 seconds, then slowly to black.


----------



## Tiesto

red sheep in the gta anyone?


----------



## Ravr

There have been nothing but shitty pills going around in the GTA.. dropped one oddly coloured  orange pill with what appears to be a duck pictured on it  on it, felt some lovey dove stuff, the K might have over powered it since I did the K first, but still, shitty pills going around. But this pill was allrigh, but u will probably need to take 2 to get very high.


----------



## Tiesto

for the love of god has anyone tried PINK HELLO KITTYS?

im going clubbing 2nite, just got back from vacation, and frantically trying to work some shit out.  plz plz plz, if u have heard anything about these pills, let me know.

I've found a report on yellow hello kittys, which said they had a bit of meth in them, but was still a huge high regardless.  the guy who has the pink ones says they'll blow my fucking mind, but you know, i dont go by that shit no more.

so, help a bellow BL'er out if you guys can!  thanks!


----------



## PartyBoy911

anyone try 

Red or Green Acuras

Gta area ???


----------



## torontojew

Ravr said:
			
		

> There have been nothing but shitty pills going around in the GTA.. dropped one oddly coloured  orange pill with what appears to be a duck pictured on it  on it, felt some lovey dove stuff, the K might have over powered it since I did the K first, but still, shitty pills going around. But this pill was allrigh, but u will probably need to take 2 to get very high.




Amen to that.Pure shit lately. Never seen it so bad in 5 years here. The only good pill I had was a blue tulip that was amazing then had a Purple Mercedes which was SHIT. Nothing but crap lately.


----------



## diche

I had some pink Louis Vittons which were decent..
On the other hand, Has anyone tried the green sparkly spacemen? I did and they must be 90% cocaine 10%mdma. I was high for like 2hours and then out of nowhere I went from "yay!" to "awwwwwwwwwwwwwww" faster than I could realize that I was coming down off them.


----------



## tuttifruity32

Southeast N.B. here... I don't know if there's anyone here from my area, but I havn't seen a pill since like June... lack of "connections" I shall say -_-
message me. (if you're from the area kthx)


----------



## phliper

Anything good floating around the Halifax area? I'm coming up with bunk! Should I be looking harder?


----------



## Tiesto

stay away from pink hello kittys in the toronto area.
they get you high, but they are low dosed mdma (pretty sure), but have some type of amphetamine in them (not meth bombs tho).


----------



## Ravr

torontojew said:
			
		

> Amen to that.Pure shit lately. Never seen it so bad in 5 years here. The only good pill I had was a blue tulip that was amazing then had a Purple Mercedes which was SHIT. Nothing but crap lately.




Right on... shitty e and even k. 

But I  also did have the blue tulip; they are fucking amazing..  took 2, was rolling for hours and hours, nice body load too. stock up


----------



## outlaw420

white fox racing - extremely small pill, VERY well pressed, turn yellow dampened

THIS PILL IS NOT MDxx, rather some awsome RC, i think its a hefty dose of 2-cb, whatever it is i had the best non-MDxx experience of my life.. these were not sold to me as E, so if your looking for E do not buy these, i love them tho, no comedown or anything, and your out of your tree for about 6-8 hours, mixed feeling between LSD and MDMA, visuals, had some warm E type feelings, talked and laughed a LOT, no MDA either, no roll feeling to speak of - pill is WAY to small to be any kind of MDxx.  

I would take this over any meth/speed bomb, even a weak ass MDxx roll, if you don't like LSD or any strong hallucinogen you won't like this.  If you like MDMA and LSD you will love this.

Saint John NB

forgot to mention, they dont take long to kick in, and DO NOT take more than 1, at least until you feel the full effects of the 1st cause these little things are POTENT!


----------



## outlaw420

diche said:
			
		

> I had some pink Louis Vittons which were decent..
> On the other hand, Has anyone tried the green sparkly spacemen? I did and they must be 90% cocaine 10%mdma. I was high for like 2hours and then out of nowhere I went from "yay!" to "awwwwwwwwwwwwwww" faster than I could realize that I was coming down off them.




cocaine in E pills is a fairy tale, do you know how expensive it would be to make a batch of cocaine pills, not to mention pointless, consuming coke will have little effect if any on ya, besides, have you ever rolled and then did coke?  the coke kills your roll because MDMA and cocaine fight for the same receptors in your brain, the cocaine overpowers the MDMA, dopamine > serotinin.  look it up


----------



## Hops

anything good going around in Edmonton area?


----------



## diche

outlaw420 said:
			
		

> cocaine in E pills is a fairy tale, do you know how expensive it would be to make a batch of cocaine pills, not to mention pointless, consuming coke will have little effect if any on ya, besides, have you ever rolled and then did coke?  the coke kills your roll because MDMA and cocaine fight for the same receptors in your brain, the cocaine overpowers the MDMA, dopamine > serotinin.  look it up



o ok thanks dude, maybee meth then


----------



## Phergy

Tiesto said:
			
		

> for the love of god has anyone tried PINK HELLO KITTYS?
> 
> im going clubbing 2nite, just got back from vacation, and frantically trying to work some shit out.  plz plz plz, if u have heard anything about these pills, let me know.
> 
> I've found a report on yellow hello kittys, which said they had a bit of meth in them, but was still a huge high regardless.  the guy who has the pink ones says they'll blow my fucking mind, but you know, i dont go by that shit no more.
> 
> so, help a bellow BL'er out if you guys can!  thanks!




First off... Tiesto is amazing.. listening to him right now 

Secondly.. The pink/red hello kitties that are floating around the Ottawa Region are no goood.... do not take em ... i bought 5 and tried one of them and thought I was going to die... well not really but i felt confused.. like coming down off of shrooms or something.... confused and felt like crap.. felt high but not .. like not high but not normal .. had panick attacks.. I heard its a meth bomb stay clear.. .

Also I heard a lot of pills circulating Ottawa are bad pills... meth bombs mostly... 

Dont see why people make such crap


----------



## Tranci

Woohoo, back from a long break! Nearly forgot about this place. 

What's going around the Atlantic provinces?


----------



## luvinlyf

hi everyone.....i hope i'm allowed to post this kind of stuff..

can anyone *PLEASE* help me link up with *GOOD *quality tabs?.

any feedback what's currently good in the area? prices?

i need them ASAP!.    i'm in Toronto.   

thanks much  !!!


----------



## luvinlyf

Phergy said:
			
		

> First off... Tiesto is amazing.. listening to him right now
> 
> Secondly.. The pink/red hello kitties that are floating around the Ottawa Region are no goood.... do not take em ... i bought 5 and tried one of them and thought I was going to die... well not really but i felt confused.. like coming down off of shrooms or something.... confused and felt like crap.. felt high but not .. like not high but not normal .. had panick attacks.. I heard its a meth bomb stay clear.. .
> 
> Also I heard a lot of pills circulating Ottawa are bad pills... meth bombs mostly...
> 
> Dont see why people make such crap



I had a "blue hello kitty" here in toronto.  i don't know what's in it but I thought it was pretty good. 

I know it's not pure MDMA but the mix was real good.  I was looking for more but unfortunately I couldn't find any.  

I wonder if it's the same as your "pink/red hello kitties" there in Ottawa.

BTW, Tiesto rocks !!!


----------



## phliper

Tranci said:
			
		

> Woohoo, back from a long break! Nearly forgot about this place.
> 
> What's going around the Atlantic provinces?



Nothing but bunk (for me at least) in Halifax lately. Heard rumors of molly but no one I know seems able to get it.


----------



## Tiesto

yea i heard the blue and yellow hello kitties were decent.  too bad the pink ones weren't.


----------



## luvinlyf

Toronto area people..........

Has anyone tried *GREEN LACOSTE *???.

Can I *please* have feedback???.  

Thanks


----------



## Tranci

phliper said:
			
		

> Nothing but bunk (for me at least) in Halifax lately. Heard rumors of molly but no one I know seems able to get it.



Hey!  

Molly in the meritimes? Wow, I think that's a first for hearing that. Don't think I'll be touching that. Sounds a little iffy without a tester.  

I've been hearing that there's bunk here too. Once those green apples and blue toyotas were gone, that was it. But there were some red AOLs going around. *shrug* Everyone's all into this RC crap now. "Oh man, that 2i-cb shit was ILL!" I'm all like, "No, that's actually not cool." Freaks me out. My friends like 'em, but... they were messed up pretty bad.


----------



## PartyBoy911

So with all these Ecstasy lab busts that we keep hearing about in the GTA area, has anyone noticed a decrease in supply, or higher prices???

Cuz i sure as hell havent. Lately i have been gettin quality tabs for damn good prices.


----------



## Ravr

no no drop


----------



## phliper

Tranci said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> Molly in the meritimes? Wow, I think that's a first for hearing that. Don't think I'll be touching that. Sounds a little iffy without a tester.
> 
> I've been hearing that there's bunk here too. Once those green apples and blue toyotas were gone, that was it. But there were some red AOLs going around. *shrug* Everyone's all into this RC crap now. "Oh man, that 2i-cb shit was ILL!" I'm all like, "No, that's actually not cool." Freaks me out. My friends like 'em, but... they were messed up pretty bad.



Like I said, that was just people talking. No one I know has actually scored the Molly yet and I have a test kit ready if any drops my way.

Red AOL's with the sparkles were awesome. Too bad they dried up here.

Some RC's are great, I'd be giddy as a school girl to get some real 2cb. Some of the 2C? line has been around as long as MD?? has been, don't let the Research part of the name scare you too much, mdma is technically a "RC". I would be sure I trusted my source and checked out erowid to know what I was getting into first though. Unfortunately, finding a trustworthy source is getting harder and harder.

Be safe, have fun, let me know what you find!


----------



## Tranci

phliper said:
			
		

> Like I said, that was just people talking. No one I know has actually scored the Molly yet and I have a test kit ready if any drops my way.
> 
> Red AOL's with the sparkles were awesome. Too bad they dried up here.
> 
> Some RC's are great, I'd be giddy as a school girl to get some real 2cb. Some of the 2C? line has been around as long as MD?? has been, don't let the Research part of the name scare you too much, mdma is technically a "RC". I would be sure I trusted my source and checked out erowid to know what I was getting into first though. Unfortunately, finding a trustworthy source is getting harder and harder.
> 
> Be safe, have fun, let me know what you find!



yeah, drug dealers are sketchy. Understatement of the year! 8) :D


----------



## Lvs_Xtc

*2 different designs on the same pill?????*

Hey all, I have a pill ID question…

I have an opportunity to pick up these tabs. They’re a bit different though. They are yellow with a raised apple on one side and a five pointed star on the other. I don’t believe I have seen this before. Two different designs on each side, I haven’t rolled in over 2 years, I dug out my  EZ Test Marquis , to find out that after all this time it has dried up and gone away. I can’t find anything on pills with two different designs, and nothing on these pills in particular. They are from the Oshawa area, so they could of either originated from Toronto to Ottawa and beyond. Seeing that it has been so long since I rolled and due to the fact that my tester is no good, any info would be greatly appreciated. I’m a bit unsure of the two different designs. Maybe I’ve just been out of loop too long…lol..


----------



## Lvs_Xtc

Side note to above post...The coating on these pills feels very waxy, don't if this means anything, or if they're just damp....But it does feel a bit waxy...Teriible taste...Which I know means nothing....


----------



## Tranci

Lvs_Xtc said:
			
		

> Hey all, I have a pill ID question…
> 
> I have an opportunity to pick up these tabs. They’re a bit different though. They are yellow with a raised apple on one side and a five pointed star on the other. I don’t believe I have seen this before. Two different designs on each side, I haven’t rolled in over 2 years, I dug out my  EZ Test Marquis , to find out that after all this time it has dried up and gone away. I can’t find anything on pills with two different designs, and nothing on these pills in particular. They are from the Oshawa area, so they could of either originated from Toronto to Ottawa and beyond. Seeing that it has been so long since I rolled and due to the fact that my tester is no good, any info would be greatly appreciated. I’m a bit unsure of the two different designs. Maybe I’ve just been out of loop too long…lol..



Double sides ones are always cool. I had a double sided one with a star on one side, but not this one you've described. It was awesome.  Wish I could help!


----------



## Ravr

ligh green hello kitties-meth bombs- various...

it has been 40+ hrs, ugh.


----------



## Batman84

*help!*

why can't i find an even half decent pill in hamilton!?

all i get is shit pills from people i know, and nothing from people i don't know!

anything good going around in hamilton ontario?

last good pill i had here was a green goat and a pink rabbit, and that was like 4 months ago.



been reading about some nice pills in st kitts, wouldnt mind getting my dirty paws on some of those.


----------



## outlaw420

I ran into some blue AOL's with no glitter in em here recently in saint john (few weeks ago) definately the best MDMA rolls going around. other than that my fav pill has been the 2-cb white fox racing - some bunk green $ signs, and shitty sketchy green dolphins... blue number 10's are around too but i never tried em, was told MDMA but who really knows?


----------



## outlaw420

outlaw420 said:
			
		

> I ran into some blue AOL's with no glitter in em here recently in saint john (few weeks ago) definately the best MDMA rolls going around. other than that my fav pill has been the 2-cb white fox racing - some bunk green $ signs, and shitty sketchy green dolphins... blue number 10's are around too but i never tried em, was told MDMA but who really knows?



whats new in freddy tranci?


----------



## diche

phliper said:
			
		

> Nothing but bunk (for me at least) in Halifax lately. Heard rumors of molly but no one I know seems able to get it.



Maritimes here too. I just moved here, its pretty decent!
havent been able to find anything in the line of drugs tho....

that suxs all the crappy roll going arround. There were some yellow butterflys going arround for a bit were I used to live I give em 7/10. horrible taste, snorting was a bad idea


----------



## garlandb

Lvs_Xtc said:
			
		

> Hey all, I have a pill ID question…
> 
> I have an opportunity to pick up these tabs. They’re a bit different though. They are yellow with a raised apple on one side and a five pointed star on the other. I don’t believe I have seen this before. Two different designs on each side, I haven’t rolled in over 2 years, I dug out my  EZ Test Marquis , to find out that after all this time it has dried up and gone away. I can’t find anything on pills with two different designs, and nothing on these pills in particular. They are from the Oshawa area, so they could of either originated from Toronto to Ottawa and beyond. Seeing that it has been so long since I rolled and due to the fact that my tester is no good, any info would be greatly appreciated. I’m a bit unsure of the two different designs. Maybe I’ve just been out of loop too long…lol..



I just picked up and tested the X you posted about (faded yellow with a raised apple on one side and a raised star on the other).

Both the Mecke and Marquis tests weren't very promising. They're either speed or something completely different but DEFINITELY NOT X. Unless you really want to roll the dice I'd probably throw them out.

I tested some orange ones with the imprint of a three leaf clover tonight as well and those ones passed with flying colours. Haven't had a change to try them but I'm very optimistic.


----------



## Hops

unfortunately just because it has the same stamp doesn't mean it has the same ingredients, many people have found this out the hard way, although its not likely even if you got them from the same person they could have different ingredients


----------



## garlandb

Hops said:
			
		

> unfortunately just because it has the same stamp doesn't mean it has the same ingredients, many people have found this out the hard way, although its not likely even if you got them from the same person they could have different ingredients



If one was purchased in Winter 2006 in Mexico and the other in September 2007 in Estonia I'd completely agree but we're talking about the same month in a fairly specific geographic area.

It would be more of a coincidence if the pills were from different sources.


----------



## Hops

I guess i'm a little on the paranoid side


----------



## garlandb

Hops said:
			
		

> I guess i'm a little on the paranoid side



But I'm telling her that she shouldn't take the pill!!!!  ; )


----------



## Bargnani

luvinlyf said:
			
		

> Toronto area people..........
> 
> Has anyone tried *GREEN LACOSTE *???.
> 
> Can I *please* have feedback???.
> 
> Thanks



I tried the Pink ones recently, there not to great, dunno bout the green 1's. =/


----------



## Hops

garlandb said:
			
		

> But I'm telling her that she shouldn't take the pill!!!!  ; )


I know that lol and thats a good thing, glad that you have invested in a testing kit, i'm just saying probably I am a bit paranoid saying that the two seemingly same exact pills that you both have that you  got in the same area might have different ingredients thats all lol


----------



## subaruwrx

HAS ANY1 TRIED A WHITE PILL WITH A KIND OF BAT LOGO IN IT?

the pill has no line in the middle of it's back, very hard press (in the pill) and the pill isn't crumbly, I got it around quebec city, province of quebec, CANADA... what are they? i got them sold as speed but i wanna know if any1 got them before and consumed it...


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

was going to merge your other post but since you already posted, i'm going to close the other thread. 

hopefully someone is able to help you out.

welcome to Bluelight


----------



## Tranci

outlaw420 said:
			
		

> whats new in freddy tranci?




I dunno man! Bunk-ass shit, from what I hear. Gets you high but you have to take 20 pills!   But nothing sketchy from what I've heard...

What's up with these blue AOLs in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Bargnani

Id also like to know how the GREEN LACOSTE's are.


----------



## Sl33p3r

Anyone try that Pink Motorollas? Couple of my buddys did some and they were laughing there asses off the whole night. The guy that sold them said they were laced with acid (obviously there not) so i assume they have some sort of 2c-* chemical in them. Anyone have any info about them? There main chemical in it is DEF not MDMA. But def something alot more trippy.


----------



## lolercoaster

does anyone have any information on red hello kitties?
i cant seem to find anything
i popped 2 friday and have felt like crap since.
nausea, headaches, chills, etc. 
these feelings have usually passed by now?
im in the ottawa region.


----------



## subaruwrx

> does anyone have any information on red hello kitties?
> i cant seem to find anything
> i popped 2 friday and have felt like crap since.
> nausea, headaches, chills, etc.
> these feelings have usually passed by now?
> im in the ottawa region.



red hello kitties in the ottawa area are NOT ECSTASY PILL! these are meth bombs... check out this link for more infos: 

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7595

stay safe!


----------



## subaruwrx

does any1 have tried some white pills with the 7up logo pressed in it? It has a line in the middle of the back and is domed on both side... Got them as speed and I was wondering if they were strong since there is no report on them on pillreport.


----------



## Tranci

Pumas in the Maritimes... can you guys fill me in on this?

Also, pink "L"s, wtf? I was like, "Do you mean _LV_ or what?" Any info on this stuff?


----------



## diche

try looking here 
http://www.pillreports.com/


----------



## Tiesto

Yea, stay away from the red/pink hello kittys.  Waste of money.


----------



## Tranci

diche said:
			
		

> try looking here
> http://www.pillreports.com/



Hee hee, I know all about that place. But I was refering to people in my neck of the woods. They never post stuff on pillreports. So I have to talk to them through this place


----------



## diche

.


----------



## Tranci

diche said:
			
		

> .



Yeah, this seems easier sometimes, because etc. Pumas in Ontario might not be the same kind in NB or NS. Strategy.


----------



## Ungoliath

Tranci, bunk e in freddy? All i can find is bomb pure mdma shards. Even the blue hello kitties are weak yet pure, and priced enough so eating 5-6 at once wont set you back too much

Orange puma's in freddy beach = Pure mdma, but weak as shit, and chunky, inconsistant dose between each pill.

_edited per broke the Bluelight User Agreement. PM me if you have any questions about this edit. Thanks._


----------



## Tranci

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Tranci, bunk e in freddy? All i can find is bomb pure mdma shards. Even the blue hello kitties are weak yet pure, and priced enough so eating 5-6 at once wont set you back too much
> 
> Orange puma's in freddy beach = Pure mdma, but weak as shit, and chunky, inconsistant dose between each pill.
> edited per broke the Bluelight User Agreement. PM me if you have any questions about this edit. Thanks.



Re bunk E: Yeah, that's what this chick told me. I think she's a little bit of an e-tard though, so she must have like, extreme tolerance. 8) Haha!

Maybe I will scour the area.... 

Which would be better though, kitties or pumas?


----------



## Ungoliath

Depends, if they cost the same go with kitties, they feel cleaner (pumas are pure, but have a bit of a dirty feel to them)

If your paying the prices i pay, puma's all the way, eat a handful for less then 20$


----------



## diche

I found some BOMB yellow hearts in the oromocto area. I'm lovin it!!


----------



## Ungoliath

^ Your from 4-0??? Thats wicked bro


----------



## Trancey

Ungoliath, I also expect you to not suggest how many people eat at a time. Each user has a different tolerance system. Take that into consideration when you're telling someone who might only be able to eat a half and be fucked to eat 5-6.


----------



## Tranci

tranceaddiKt said:
			
		

> Ungoliath, I also expect you to not suggest how many people eat at a time. Each user has a different tolerance system. Take that into consideration when you're telling someone who might only be able to eat a half and be fucked to eat 5-6.



Yeah that's a good point. 

Doing 5 or 6 in a night just seems to be asking for disaster, especially if you don't know strengths of what you're taking.  Example, if it's 1/8 MDxx, 3/8 meth, and 1/2 binder... and you do 5 of them? Yikes.


----------



## monstercan-D

I should have followed the above advice.^^^  

Stay away from Green Hello Kittys.  Trust in my longtime friend has resulted in a lost night's sleep.

It's just not convenient to check pillreports when you're picking them up on the way to the venue.  More fool me.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ test your pills.  test your pills. test your pills.

BUY A TESTKIT!!!!


----------



## Tranci

monstercan-D said:
			
		

> I should have followed the above advice.^^^
> 
> Stay away from Green Hello Kittys.  Trust in my longtime friend has resulted in a lost night's sleep.
> 
> It's just not convenient to check pillreports when you're picking them up on the way to the venue.  More fool me.




*for Bumping's sake, the little ol' Canada section was being neglected*

Yeah, what people say (friend or stranger) can be completely different. You have to remember that these people are out to make money. I'm sure many wouldn't care about some one having a terrible time. 

Where is humanity headed?


----------



## diche

thats why I only buy quality pills of known strength


----------



## monstercan-D

Once upon a time, when my use was higher, I did have a tester.  I even used it right in front of my hookup.  
He said,"What are you gonna do if it doesn't show right?", implying that I would be shit outta luck either way.  He wasn't going to let me have the pills unless I bought them anyway.

Now that we don't use as much, we came to rely on our 'trusted' dealer.  Guy we'd known for years, been to his place, etc.

Oh well, coud have been worse.


----------



## bloopbloop

blue tulips were probably the best things around this summer in Toronto. they were light blue, tulip imprint, dusty (if left in bag lots of power would be in bag). amazing high, long lasting, very clean, lil to know sketch afterwards. tested as mdma on pillreports.com

I herd the red transformers were pretty good as well. 

just got a green and a beige (seperate tabs) "dodge ram" (car company logo, the dodge ram). very nice press, hard, no dust. havent tried it yet, any one try these yet? cant find anything on pillreports.com... 

since the blue tulips have dried up there hasnt been much good stuff in toronto...any recomendations?


----------



## BadStart

Anyone gotten white O2's?  I'm in Newfoundland Canada.  they're kinda big,  indented O2 and slightly rounded on the back.  it has tiny blue spec's all over it.


----------



## Ungoliath

New Brunswick- New B's (Similar in look to the pink "L"'s same presser) same hard pill impossible to break up, feels like an RC hardcore, a friend who's experienced in RC's says it's 2ct7, I've got a test kit but I have no clue what a 2ct7 reaction looks like. Feels identical to the pink "L"'s but stronger, like 2 pink "L"'s in one.


----------



## doomguardian

Anybody know what these are called? I bought them here in Winnipeg, Manitoba.


----------



## BadStart

BadStart said:
			
		

> Anyone gotten white O2's?  I'm in Newfoundland Canada.  they're kinda big,  indented O2 and slightly rounded on the back.  it has tiny blue spec's all over it.



Adulterted..  Consumed 2 last night and they were full of speed. Its 3:00pm and i'm still sketched and on no sleep


----------



## Ungoliath

Wow, just wow.
New batch of orange puma's in New Brunswick, thought they were the same as old, but I was wrong. The new ones no long stain your hands orange, the puma is better pressed, the pills harder pressed. white chunks all through it.

EZ-Test turned a dark purple almost instantly.

One pill had me rolling my ass off. Do not confuse these with the old batch of puma's! (where yours truely would have to do 3-4 to acheive the same state he did off just one of the new batch)

Very clean, Very Strong, Pure MDMA, clean pills, clean come up, clean comedown.

Pick these up ASAP, people probably think there the old shitty batch, so they are still dirt cheap. JUST WOW how strong these are, haha.


----------



## BadStart

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Wow, just wow.
> New batch of orange puma's in New Brunswick, thought they were the same as old, but I was wrong. The new ones no long stain your hands orange, the puma is better pressed, the pills harder pressed. white chunks all through it.
> 
> EZ-Test turned a dark purple almost instantly.
> 
> One pill had me rolling my ass off. Do not confuse these with the old batch of puma's! (where yours truely would have to do 3-4 to acheive the same state he did off just one of the new batch)
> 
> Very clean, Very Strong, Pure MDMA, clean pills, clean come up, clean comedown.
> 
> Pick these up ASAP, people probably think there the old shitty batch, so they are still dirt cheap. JUST WOW how strong these are, haha.



Nice,  Hopefuly they'll make their way to newfoundland.


----------



## Ungoliath

follow up-do not attempt this at home- I ended up taking 8 more orange puma's last night, 9 total. Usually 2x every hour. The high was excellent, no traces of dirtyness. No sketchy come down or anything like that, you just slowly, and euphorically slipped from being high to sober about 4 hours after your last dose.
I was able to fall asleep 3 hours after taking my last pill.
The high, even at 9 pills wasn't overly intense, but I had a warm euphoric rush that started from 1 pill, and increased exponentially for every pill I took after the first. My eyes did that thing where they rolled back into my head these were so good, very little jawcleanching aswell (Gum fixed that)

They're strong pills, but appear to have a ceiling dose, rather weird if you ask me, at the 5th or 6th pill, each one after that doesn't increase the high, just the duration


----------



## Skater00

Had some Blue diamonds (same ones from pill reports) in Montreal region.

Med. dose MDMA. Pop two and you'll have a good time.

Felt a little amps but more MDMA in the pills. Grab em if they come around.


----------



## Tranci

doomguardian said:
			
		

> Anybody know what these are called? I bought them here in Winnipeg, Manitoba.



Those look like a Lambda, one of the letters of the Greek alphabet. Or, it could also be called a "Half-Life" (after the computer game) I did see those reported on in www.pillreports.com over the summer. But I think they were orange. Check it out!


----------



## Skater00

doomguardian said:
			
		

> Anybody know what these are called? I bought them here in Winnipeg, Manitoba.



White Mercedes...The car logo.


----------



## Ravr

Had some orange omegas, they were shitty, not really powerful...

blue stars also shitty...

Probably will be getting MDA powder, let me if anybody in TO had any of these powder and if they are worth buying


----------



## Tiesto

Man I haven't heard shit all about good pills in T.O/GTA lately...


----------



## Skater00

White Just for Laughs - MDMA

Red Transformers - MDMA

Montreal Area.


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Does anyone know anything about either White Mercedes, White Playboy's or Blue Bears in the Toronto/general Toronto area? I haven't bought them yet, considering I personally am a bit skeptical, but the options there for me if their any good.


----------



## Tranci

Bump!


----------



## imadumbass

Wow.. Another West Coaster...

For the moment, Kappas seem to be the way to go in Van area... THe green ones were the BOMB.. New ones out are blue, not quite as strong in my opinion but still a damn good high.  I have grabbed the Kappas whenever I can so have limited other info on other goodies at the moment, I got ahold of acouple of Orange aces (spades) and they tested pur black in seconds, exactly the same as the Kappas.  Kappas appear to be pretty clean too surprisingly as I have been able to sleep fairly easily after them most times.

If I go back to August (I took almost 3 months off) Some of the other good ones circulating were Green Bacardi bats and Green versaces (Out pressed face).. Hope that helps some what.. Like I said, not sure what else is going around at the moment though.. BUt if you can get a line on the Kappas, really shiny looking med. blue coloured ones are what I have been seeing lately...

Good Luck!!!


----------



## nuke

haven't tried this stuff but my friends did and they said it was okay

there are good mollies going around bc if you can find them

there's also some blue bears/bunnies (hard to tell?  the pills are kinda moist and gross) that are mdma


----------



## JustBlaze420

if ur in the van area dont do the blue or red jordans! 

not euphoric at all and it will keep you up all night.


grrr have yet to get my hands on pure mdma.


----------



## Tiesto

anyone heard anything about Turquoise Hammers in the GTA area...a guy tells me they are boom.   But i'm weary of pills in this area nowadays.


----------



## Bargnani

anyone have any try with these Green Hammers, in TOronto?


----------



## Tranci

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Wow, just wow.
> New batch of orange puma's in New Brunswick, thought they were the same as old, but I was wrong. The new ones no long stain your hands orange, the puma is better pressed, the pills harder pressed. white chunks all through it.
> 
> EZ-Test turned a dark purple almost instantly.
> 
> One pill had me rolling my ass off. Do not confuse these with the old batch of puma's! (where yours truely would have to do 3-4 to acheive the same state he did off just one of the new batch)
> 
> Very clean, Very Strong, Pure MDMA, clean pills, clean come up, clean comedown.
> 
> Pick these up ASAP, people probably think there the old shitty batch, so they are still dirt cheap. JUST WOW how strong these are, haha.



Inward or outward press?


----------



## Bargnani

Tiesto said:
			
		

> anyone heard anything about Turquoise Hammers in the GTA area...a guy tells me they are boom.   But i'm weary of pills in this area nowadays.



ok i just got a hold of these, i droped 6 this night and they are no good. i do not know what is in them but they have made me sick. little to no presense of mdma just a very speedy pill.


----------



## Tiesto

Bargnani said:
			
		

> ok i just got a hold of these, i droped 6 this night and they are no good. i do not know what is in them but they have made me sick. little to no presense of mdma just a very speedy pill.



Ah, that blows man, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Anyone know anything about a white...window? Lol. It's white and has a window shape thing on it, like a square with a cross in it.

Or then a red/pinkish...oh god, a bug? An animal? A stick person? What the hell is happening to presses these days.

All in the GTA by the way.


----------



## Ravr

Toronto, nothing but shitty pills... Which sucks cause I was thinking of dropping for nye... guess not


----------



## Tiesto

^ fuck me thats shitty news.... i wanted to drop on new years also...


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

^^ Honestly, that's unfortunate for you guys, Tiesto and Ravr. Believe me though, when I say there are very quality pills going around.

Recently, I've gotten to try a yellow sparrow/bird looking thing. They're pretty weak, I usually only take 1, but I needed to take 1 1/2 to get a roll. However, that extra half brought upon a very nice roll.

Also, there are yellow and red "j"s, the press is just of a lower case j. I do not believe they are the same batch, as I believe the yellows are slightly a tad bit speedier, although I plan to try to the red's relatively soon.

Just a little heads up. Good luck.


----------



## Ravr

is a hit and miss man... 

I remember when only 1 pill kept me going for a couple of hours, now  usually 2 will do the job...


----------



## BadStart

St John's Newfoundland.  Picked up a variety of beans over the past month.

White O2 = Methbombs...  STAY AWAY  1/10

Blue Puma = Weak dose of MDxx.  Very Clean. Easy to get to sleep  6/10

Tan/Brown Motorola = Strong dose of MDxx.  Worthy Pill 9/10

Red Kappa = Strong dose MDxx. Very worthy pill 10/10

I'm suprised people around Toronto cant get good beans!  FFS St John's only has 150 000 people and we're starting to get some good ones finally!


----------



## subaruwrx

BadStart said:
			
		

> St John's Newfoundland.  Picked up a variety of beans over the past month.
> 
> White O2 = Methbombs...  STAY AWAY  1/10
> 
> Blue Puma = Weak dose of MDxx.  Very Clean. Easy to get to sleep  6/10
> 
> Tan/Brown Motorola = Strong dose of MDxx.  Worthy Pill 9/10
> 
> Red Kappa = Strong dose MDxx. Very worthy pill 10/10
> 
> I'm suprised people around Toronto cant get good beans!  FFS St John's only has 150 000 people and we're starting to get some good ones finally!



LOL white o2's were still around last month in newfloundland!? funny, cause we had these in the province of quebec during latejuly/early august  ...cant believe ur conect sold you these as e, they a fuckin filled with meth


----------



## Just Breathing

BadStart said:
			
		

> St John's Newfoundland.  Picked up a variety of beans over the past month.
> 
> White O2 = Methbombs...  STAY AWAY  1/10
> 
> Blue Puma = Weak dose of MDxx.  Very Clean. Easy to get to sleep  6/10
> 
> Tan/Brown Motorola = Strong dose of MDxx.  Worthy Pill 9/10
> 
> Red Kappa = Strong dose MDxx. Very worthy pill 10/10
> 
> I'm suprised people around Toronto cant get good beans!  FFS St John's only has 150 000 people and we're starting to get some good ones finally!



Those Blue Puma's were shit. I did 5 of them and the roll just never came! My pupils got big, but it was like I never got anything else. My headspace was weird but really it just wasn't happening. I just wish we could get some of those Motorola's and Kappa's up here.


----------



## torontojew

Just picked up some nice MDMA capped crystals in Toronto. First time I have seen good e in a long ass time.


----------



## Just Breathing

torontojew said:
			
		

> Just picked up some nice MDMA capped crystals in Toronto. First time I have seen good e in a long ass time.



Just got that here too. Crystals are off white-yellowish, very nice. Also just got in Pink Swans and Blue Power Buttons, they are amazing. :D


----------



## Skater00

White Windows are MDMA


----------



## BadStart

Yeah buying those white o2's was basicly the worst thing ever!!!  Thats what it took before I ordered a pill testing kit.  After popping 2.5 of those I basicly felt sketched out for 4 days

Got some purple keys last night,  they were really good.  Really strong body buzz, super awesome euphoric loved up high that just keeps coming at you in waves.  Words can't even describe how awesome I was feeling after 2.  If you can get these I highly recommend them 

If I was gonna rate them against the other bombs in my earlier post these are definetly 10's.  I was totally blown away


----------



## Ravr

"Just picked up some nice MDMA capped crystals in Toronto."

Ya guy, picked some of those a couple of weeks, was pretty awesome, too bad my guy ran out of that shit would have been wicked to have some for nye... but K will do, and some syd if I can find it


----------



## BadStart

Was sold a handful of methbombs this weekend past.  They were sold as "Red X's".  Looked like an under detailed butterfly press to me.  I'm in Newfoundland so this warning probably applys to all of atlantic canada... STAY AWAY from these bombs..  I didn't sleep for 36 hours after taking them!  POISEN if you ask me.

Red with tan specks.  Domed on bottem with a "X" or "Butterfly" imprint stamped on flat side.  No bevel.  They are hard pressed and are instantly awful tasting as soon as they touch your tongue.


----------



## JimJonesBallin

Windsor Ontario Area:

Pink Thundercats  2c-I
Yellow Jordans, Brown Clovers, Brown claw marks, yellow supermans,  All good to go.

I attached a pic of the brown clovers, they have rainbow colored chunks in them which leads me to the hilarious conclusion that the maker was trying to make multicolored pills.


----------



## Bargnani

Toronto // Pink Batmans // 

7/10

MDMA and little bit of MDA, not speedy very chilled best i have had in a long time. if you can get your hands on these beans do not hesitate.


----------



## fitzadooza

Because you're new, I'm not going to formally give you a warning. But this type of post is not acceptable in our forum. Any questions about why this was edited can be pm'd to me. Oh, and welcome to Bluelight, please read our Bluelight User Agreement.


----------



## beatsme

There is some crazy 2c-b going around gta if u can get a hold of it i recommend it, beats any e pill out there. Also theres finally some bomb mdma going around from what i heard


----------



## Tiesto

^GOD DAMMIT why cant i find the connections for that!

i'd love to get my hands on 2c-b, hell, even good Ecstasy...I'm on my longest break from Ecstasy since I started using...6 months so far...and that's only because I haven't found a good pill that entire time.


----------



## nobiie

Pink Transformers = Good pill  , 8/10   
Tan Mdma crystals- Amazing 11/10    .3 and i didint even know where i was... 
Yellow j's - Havent tried yet, oval bottom, hear there good.


----------



## Bargnani

beatsme said:
			
		

> There is some crazy 2c-b going around gta if u can get a hold of it i recommend it, beats any e pill out there. Also theres finally some bomb mdma going around from what i heard



Stock up ,


----------



## Ravr

anybody tried white tiger/ or jaguar and pink H pills?


----------



## beatsme

do the pink H's have just an H on them??


----------



## Ravr

beatsme said:
			
		

> do the pink H's have just an H on them??



yep


----------



## nobiie

Pink h's are clean, crumbly and small right? those ones are good,  low-medium dose id say.


----------



## Skater00

Eurostars - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=8539

Felt a large dose of downers with some chemical that gave crazy eye wiggles. (Possibly Ketamine/MDA). 

Lasted a while but made me want to just sit around and not do anything. Anyone else try these?


----------



## beatsme

they are meth bombs from what i heard


----------



## Ravr

the white tigers/ jaguars, are heavily cut low-grade ketamine...

As for the Pink h's, I will have to take ur word on it noobie... as I was candyflipping the time I took them and couldn't give you all a  fair and balance report


----------



## Bargnani

has anyone tried the white motorollas in TO?


----------



## skybarstacey

anyone come across white three leaf clovers lately??

i got them and have heard they are not good/are fake?


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Anyone know anything about yellow Dodge Rams?


----------



## nobiie

Green transformers and pink, thought green is a lil' thicker, pink are pretty good I hear dont know anyone who tried the greens thought.
Yellow j's, Not bad but dont take more then 2?
Purple Grenades, Amazing but visuals? 2-cb maybe?
Pink Playboy, No idea
Pink Lacoste- Speedy


----------



## BadStart

Green/Red Diesels in Eastern Canada are excellent.  They have the diesel jeans logo.  I'd give them 8/10.  They hit you HARD but only last 3 hours or so.  Very easy comedown.  No problems sleeping after about 6 hours and ate real food in the morning.


----------



## ShroomMan

any clean pills in the waterloo region?


----------



## PepperSocks

anyone have any info on orange or yellow transformers? They're not the transformer head shape, they're circular with the head outpressed into the top of the pill, with a rounded back.  Or pink/red stars, inward pressed star with beveled edge and rounded back. pillreports has nothing on either. thanks a bunch


----------



## nobiie

For the transformers, i have personally handled many. Now i do not know how a pill press works but this is what i could gather.

First Batch, Pink, Small light and Amazing
Batch 2, Green transformers, A bit thicker but same consistency  
 ^above poster says rounded bottom.. and prolly same head press, but Why is it they differ in such small amount but significantly? is it diffrent pressers copying eachother or is it one press that can be modified?

Also, Purple Grenades, 2= AMAZING,now these are mdma+2cb, halucinations, no jaw-clenchin, and some lovin


----------



## subaruwrx

has any1 heard of the purple superstars going on in ste-foy in the province of quebec? the logo is a flying star...


----------



## PepperSocks

Just had the yellow circular transformer today. BTW the press is very proffesional, very clean outpressed logo, and smooth, solid pill with a ROUNDED bottom, 4mm high 8mm wide.  Anyways i took it while i was snowboarding for a little sensual lift to the day and after an hour i noticed a bit of stomach tightness and that was about it.  It went away a bit later, I ate a ham sandwich with crackers and cheese at T+3 hours.  Didn't get the meth crazy crackout, but also didn't get high either   I felt a bit more open and talkative.  Maybe 2 or 3+ pills might be an MDMA dose, i dunno, but 1 didn't do much.  Was kind of glad that i didn't turn into a methed out sketchbag which i was afraid of...If only I could get ahold of sweet Molly...
I have orange versions of the exact same description above, gonna try them out next weekend


----------



## nobiie

For me personally, in the GTA, round bottom pills have been weaker, speedier and worst than any small flat bottom pill. I stay away from round bottom pills now.


----------



## jerkyface

*Vancouver pills, care to discuss?*

First of all, I'm an extreme newbie to all this.. I recently purchased some pills which appear to be:

- yellow apple 
- light green apple
- blue kappa
- red scorpion
- yellow thumbs up

The green one is sorta standard thin whereas the others are fatter. I was all happy at the effects until I asked what was in them... the guy indicated that the green apple has caffeine in it and the others have 'some' meth, about 15% he said... I was mortified. I sent them to a friend who has a kit but he doesn't know if it's still working because it's several years old.

Anyways... I am NOT into becoming a casualty of bad drugs... did I make a bad choice here? Should I just throw them away? I mean, the effect was great, tons of energy, up all night, but THAT doesn't sound like MDMA, it sounds like meth... and I don't want to turn into a zombie.

Those names were on the little bags the pills came in for some of 'em. apologies if this thread is in the wrong area, it's my first post... I do hope this is 'legal' to discuss this... thanks. 
Also I should say that after taking two pills on the weekend, I felt quite 'off' for the next 3-4 days... kinda depressed, anxious... blank... my work was/is suffering, I haven't done anything else since and now about a week later, I'm starting to feel normal... 

Another friend that had also done these pills as a gay sex thing said that I was stupid to do two pills, he only does 1/2 or one at the most... both times I did two pills I ended up going for massive bike rides, like insanely long bike rides with unlimited energy.

I thought meth users get all aggressive and take their clothes off and knife people... I didn't feel that, altho' the first day back at work I was snapping at people... also I had this ridiculous stuffy dry thirst, like constantly swallowing, feeling thirsty, but not able to quench it... 

anyways, please comment.


----------



## lastnight

has anyone heard anything about the orangey-yellow clubs around toronto?
i believe the club is inlaid, but similar to the outset ones on pillreports.com.


----------



## Ungoliath

Purple hearts - had a good friend die on them (not from overheating or any of that bs) tested pure mdma, 6 is the leathal number i geuss (6 pills=1300mg found in her system at time of death)


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ sorry for your loss, my condolences.

be safe, people. MDMA is a wonderful drug but it is NOT harmless.


----------



## conch

hey sup

has anyone heard about green taurses they have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 that symbol on them, pillreports says they have 2-cb in them...


----------



## doomguardian

Does anybody here know what blue hyroes are? 

They're in blue capsules. I can't find any info on them at pill reports. Picked them up here in Winnipeg.


----------



## PepperSocks

OK here's the deal with those circular, perfectly outpressed, rounded bottom transformers (in south-eastern Ontario):  They are a VERY low dose MDxx.  I took 1 at around 10:30, 45 mins later nothing, took another one. 30 mins later a little something, it wants wants to show it's colours but there's just not enough there.

I dont roll very often at all and i dont want to be in this bummed out limbo state, i want to break through and get some big pupils so i take the only pill i have left; a pinkish-red, rounded bottom, bevelled top, perfectly pressed 5 pointed star, that smelled like a good pill (you know that smell, that aniseed smell of a good pill, this defintely had it).  

In 20 minutes it starts to show.  Nice smooth rushes, happy feeling, large pupils.  It was a very nice feeling, calm, peaceful, slow mellow breathing.  No eye wiggles or anything which is fine by me, when i get to that point i know the serotonin is getting stripped from my brain and i'm going to be all sketched-out afterwards.  I worked through some issues i've been having, very therapeutic.  The comedown for me is usually edgy after the serotonin is gone and the amp side of MDMA starts to come out, this wasn't as bad as it usually is for me but it was still there.

I'm a very wirey, neurotic type of person who is very sensetive to the amphetamine effect, even with pure pills.  I read about people taking opiates on the comedown to sooth those effects and wow! I took one T3 at (T+5) and within 1/2 an hour i felt calm and peaceful, i was able to just let the E leave me and not think about it.  I fell asleep at T+7, restless sleep, thinking a lot, sweaty, woke up 2 hours later, fell right back asleep tho, woke up 3 hours after that, very hungry.  Ate some toast and peanut butter which made me feel much better.  I've been eating all day, bread, cheese, fruit, vitamins.  I feel really good as i write this, even glowing, which is absolutely great cause i usually feel like a wreck the day after.

So the rundown is: The transformers are a waste of money, not enough in them to get high.  The red stars, i think i'm gonna get some more.  Not super strong, but nice and peaceful (which is fine by me).  Gonna stick to 1 pill per dose tho.  Multiple pills just takes away the serenity and therapeutic potential of MDMA, increases the amphetamine effect and leaves me a serotonin deprived sketchbag.  

Well i'm gonna go eat some more food (i'm really hungry for some reason lol), and chill watching the NASCAR race that's on today.

Peace out Y'all!


----------



## lastnight

^^ nice, thanks!





			
				DarkSideoftheWall said:
			
		

> Anyone know anything about yellow Dodge Rams?



anyone yet?
and green dodge rams, for that matter.

around the gta.


----------



## Ungoliath

another death from purple hearts in NB don't know the specifics but mdma only in these,tooooo strong!


----------



## raver2008

Is there anything good in NB? All i've been getting lately is compltly inactive pills or pills packed full of speed and other shit that noone I know wants to be taking..anything good around here or also anything to avoid in this area?


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Anything yet on yellow dodge rams? I haven't personally tried them, but a couple friends seemed like they were speeding pretty well, and one didn't sleep hours later. I suspect maybe a little MDMA with methamphetamine.

Or not then what about a green man or a bear or something. It's kinda of like a stick figure, somewhat similar to the air Jordans.

Or then finally, anyone know anything about red doves? I asked about yellow doves earlier, didn't really get anything though. Supposedly these reds are better.


----------



## OzzBozz

I love LSD.

its something i only can do occasionally ( weekly-monthly ), but its always has been my favorite drug by far.

MDMA is great when used in moderation.


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Ahh, adding to that list 2 posts up, white snowman's anyone?


----------



## Beings

Anyone seen these in GTA?


*NSFW*: 










added NSFW tags


----------



## raver2008

Anyone konw anything about green transformers in atlantic canada?


----------



## outlaw420

just had some green transformers last night, they are the real deal.  as long as the press is inwards, bevel on both sides and no dome.  There are outpressed and ones going around too that are garbage!!


----------



## Blazin_Ridim

in my area around GTA i got about 50 blue apples from a friend a few weeks ago and they r really shit i actually gave them back. A few good 1 i have tried r yellow dogs, blue dolphins, and just spotted white/pink i think mitsu'z


----------



## Tiesto

Two types of pills I've heard that are good. (GTA)
Blue Glocks (or guns)
Blue New Yorks

I've had blue nys 2 years ago and they were BOMB, but they wouldn't be from that same batch.  I haven't tried either, but I will soon.


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Tried some yellow/whitish snowmans yesterday. I guess a nice dose of MDMA, very chill, very clean.


----------



## liquid arcadia

n e one hear anything about yellow dophins yet? i got em a few weeks ago and dropped em with a meth bomb accidentally, they seemed to clear up the high so im pretty sure there is some mdxx in em, not sure exactly what or how much or if theirs meth tho.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=9806

thats my report. i found a report on red ones, but the high doesnt seem to match. 

on anohter note i got 2 oif these for free today, so i guess ill hold on to em until i get a test kit or decide to pop them again. maybe they will b better without meth in my system already like last time. not to mention two of em as well. lemme know!


----------



## Hops

whats good going around edmonton?


----------



## ElCityRoller

Does anbody know anything about these?


*NSFW*: 










Orange Boss's

Apparantly they came from Southern Ontario, and from there I would guess Minnisota.  I'm way up in Northern Ontario.  So isolated up here, but usually get good stuff when it comes.  These one however were a chance encounter, and I had to jump on it.  So basically just wondering if anybody had any experience with these.


----------



## 11abc11

I had these a few years ago. 1 of the best beans i have tried since i started rolling in 05. They are still legendary in the New Orleans area lol.


----------



## Bargnani

*NSFW*: 










white ladies / mudflaps, floating around ontario. Anyone have any experince with these? its nicely pressed.


----------



## love_child

DarkSideoftheWall said:
			
		

> Tried some yellow/whitish snowmans yesterday. I guess a nice dose of MDMA, very chill, very clean.



Did they look like these?

Tried them tonight...very relaxing buzz. Cant sleep though


*NSFW*:


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

^^ Indeed, they looked exactly like those. Relaxing is probably the best word to describe them. Although I slept perfectly after dropping. How many did you take, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## love_child

DarkSideoftheWall said:
			
		

> ^^ Indeed, they looked exactly like those. Relaxing is probably the best word to describe them. Although I slept perfectly after dropping. How many did you take, if you don't mind me asking.



I started out by dropping one at around 9:00 and then I took half 2 hours later leaving one half an hour after that. So I dropped 2 in total. I could not get to sleep for the life of me but I didnt feel speedy at all. Im in B-Town.


----------



## MikeyLikesE

any news on molly in montreal?


----------



## love_child

Any pure molly in Toronto?


----------



## love_child

outlaw420 said:
			
		

> just had some green transformers last night, they are the real deal.  as long as the press is inwards, bevel on both sides and no dome.  There are outpressed and ones going around too that are garbage!!



Yeah the outpressed ones suck...I got ten of them in different  colours...yellow...pink...and green but they were all outpressed and they sucked.


----------



## LSD-fed-minotaur

anyone know anything about peach mercedes going around toronto and london?
I tried them and many friends of mine tried them with great success although id like to know if it was cut with anything..


----------



## nobiie

Any one try some diamonds? thanks


----------



## love_child

nobiie said:
			
		

> Any one try some diamonds? thanks



What kind of diamonds?


----------



## torontojew

nobiie said:
			
		

> Any one try some diamonds? thanks



Are they blue diamonds? Small little pill?


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

Beings said:
			
		

> Anyone seen these in GTA?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added NSFW tags


hahaha wutang clan hahaha, thoose would be funny to have


----------



## Ungoliath

Man, I would KILL for that wutang pill.

Freddy Beach, NB, Canada, we got the mercedes back, pink or blue, same press as the fuCKing BOMB ones that went around a year ago, they're fucking talll ass pills,  they say triple but meh, 2's a bomb roll, real euphoric


----------



## raver2008

Blue Ladies, Saint John NB... Fairly good MDxx and some speed in them but not to much


----------



## woodpecker

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Man, I would KILL for that wutang pill.
> 
> You like that stamp or what cause the pill sucks ass.


----------



## love_child

Just picked up some pink cobras...havent tried them yet but they are a really nice press...found a report on pillreports on them but its a shitty report. Logo is indented.


----------



## monstercan-D

Peach outpressed fish anyone?  Got 'em from someone who says that they test them -whatever.  Also a good trip report from them: strong.  Pillreports is all over the place on these.

BTW, how representative of the pill variety is Pillreports, anyway?  I used to read it religiously prior to rolling, but more and more I found that we couldn't find reports on what we were being offered.  
I liked to think that it meant that we were 'moving up the pyramid', but after a few shitty beans on separate occasions, those delusions faded.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

monstercan-D said:
			
		

> BTW, how representative of the pill variety is Pillreports, anyway?  I used to read it religiously prior to rolling, but more and more I found that we couldn't find reports on what we were being offered.
> I liked to think that it meant that we were 'moving up the pyramid', but after a few shitty beans on separate occasions, those delusions faded.



Pill Reports is only as good as the users make it.  I guess it depends on how reliable the people are in your area that make reports, and what's going around at the moment.  Tell your friends & have them tell their friends....and maybe you'll see more reports.


----------



## woodpecker

monstercan-D said:
			
		

> Peach outpressed fish anyone?  Got 'em from someone who says that they test them -whatever.  Also a good trip report from them: strong.  Pillreports is all over the place on these.
> 
> BTW, how representative of the pill variety is Pillreports, anyway?  I used to read it religiously prior to rolling, but more and more I found that we couldn't find reports on what we were being offered.
> I liked to think that it meant that we were 'moving up the pyramid', but after a few shitty beans on separate occasions, those delusions faded.



 Those fish you speak of are probably piperazine strong yes, trippy yes, puke probably, headache for 2 days for sure. Nasty shit do not take!


----------



## monstercan-D

You are correct sir.  My better half just could not wait to give 1/2 a pill a test run.  Yuck.  At least she won't have worms now.


----------



## Tiesto

Anyone heard of these E pills that are supposed to "hit in 5-mins"?  I think its bullshit, just because if it hits you in 5 mins how is that MDMA, I swear the onset/comeup is longer.  I dont know what the pills look like, all I know is that a lot of people are talking about this "5-min shit"


----------



## raver2008

Green Alligators?


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Tiesto said:
			
		

> Anyone heard of these E pills that are supposed to "hit in 5-mins"?  I think its bullshit, just because if it hits you in 5 mins how is that MDMA, I swear the onset/comeup is longer.  I dont know what the pills look like, all I know is that a lot of people are talking about this "5-min shit"



I call shenanigans!   

Your friends are definitely NOT getting ecstasy if it hits that quickly.   

Please see if you can get more info on what these 5-minute pills look like: stamp, color, ect.  A picture would be even better (if possible).


----------



## Tiesto

RavenousBlonde said:
			
		

> I call shenanigans!
> 
> Your friends are definitely NOT getting ecstasy if it hits that quickly.
> 
> Please see if you can get more info on what these 5-minute pills look like: stamp, color, ect.  A picture would be even better (if possible).



more info about these:

they are purple, and they have a big letter S on them.  i dont know if they are outpressed/domed/beveled/etc.


----------



## Bargnani

Tiesto said:
			
		

> more info about these:
> 
> they are purple, and they have a big letter S on them.  i dont know if they are outpressed/domed/beveled/etc.



its bullshit, no pill can hit you in 5 mins.


----------



## woodpecker

Bargnani said:
			
		

> its bullshit, no pill can hit you in 5 mins.



 No MDMA pill but a strong methbomb crushed on empty stomache hits pdq


----------



## Bargnani

Blue air jordans; 

Stay away people~!!!!

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=10781


----------



## raver2008

Anyone have any info on any of these pills in new brunswick?

 Pink Playboys
 Blue Supermans
 White AOL's


----------



## lilczey

love_child said:
			
		

> Did they look like these?
> 
> Tried them tonight...very relaxing buzz. Cant sleep though
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


those came up blank on the mecke test but ours were a bit more on the pinkish side looks the same tho but u say u rolled strange


----------



## woodpecker

lilczey said:
			
		

> those came up blank on the mecke test but ours were a bit more on the pinkish side looks the same tho but u say u rolled strange



 Anybody who says they rolled off those piperazine tabs has either never ingested a good clean dose of MDMA or is trying to hype up some crap for economic reasons or psyched themself into believing they rolled for whatever reason.


----------



## memphis10

memphis got new shipments in

pills that say UFC
green weed leaf that my buddy said "glitttered" and look amazing. i think hes got blue and green
also pills with 420 on em, dunno what color

anyone?

edit: these r being smuggled in gross amounts either from florida or atlanta...poss. from canada


----------



## Ungoliath

Orange Dolphins (with glitter and without) bomb diggity shit, roll your face off with two. Pure MDMA
Orange Buddahs (Pure Mdma, little weak)
Orange Diamonds (Pure MDMA)
All EZ-Tested

The orange pills goin round now are the shizzle


----------



## Tiesto

GTA, Ontario

Light green NY (New York Yankee).  The N and Y are overlapping, and the letters are outpressed.

Really hard pressed pill, looks like it has a shiny coating, no distinct chemical/bitter taste, very "crunchy" when broken up.

Absolute crap.

No pupils, no sweaty hands, no euphoria, no elevated heartrate, no stimulation whatsoever.  In my opinion complete shit.  I was told a lot of people said they were bomb and liked them - either they are just plain stupid, or they are able to produce one hell of a placebo effect.

Stay away from these.


Purple grenades, outpressed, very strong chemical/bitter taste - suspected MDMA/Meth combo, more meth than MDMA definitely.


----------



## Meekrab

Any info on yellow buddha, or white musical note from the Victoria area?


----------



## Ravr

So are there ANY good pills going around in the GTA/ Toronto now?


----------



## MistaSmokalot

Meekrab said:
			
		

> Any info on yellow buddha, or white musical note from the Victoria area?



no info on buddha but have done well over 20 musical notes (they are also sold as white armani) they have little grey spots in them,  Cleanish roll, took a few to get me going but clean all the way through, easy to sleep on them, but they need to be more potent for my liking.


----------



## ggpr

i'm not sure if pics are allowed but i seen one on the first page so ill assume its safe to do so(sorry if not).  I just got some of those musical notes and armani, id imagine yours were similar to these ones  I was told they were supposed to really good, take 2 max.  Well even if there not that good, its nice to know they will likely be clean.

*NSFW*: 










Just added the NSFW tag... Questions can be PM'd to yours truly. Thanks.


----------



## Ungoliath

Meekrab said:
			
		

> Any info on yellow buddha, or white musical note from the Victoria area?




Van, Damn thats far, the buddahs we get in NB are atleast ex-tested molly, but not very much, pop a few and youll be puddling on the couch


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Anyone know anything about blue horse shoes, orange bulldogs, or green stars? So guys offering me them, but he's not that reliable of a source.


----------



## ggpr

ggpr said:
			
		

> i'm not sure if pics are allowed but i seen one on the first page so ill assume its safe to do so(sorry if not).  I just got some of those musical notes and armani, id imagine yours were similar to these ones  I was told they were supposed to really good, take 2 max.  Well even if there not that good, its nice to know they will likely be clean.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added the NSFW tag... Questions can be PM'd to yours truly. Thanks.


I can now also confirm that those white musical notes were pretty damn good, clean anyways.  After 3 weeks without doing e i took 2 and felt pretty damn good, 2 hours later i dropped a third and i was pretty damn high for the most of the night.  Got some slight closed eye visuals, and a few minor open eye visuals a bit after parachuting the third one.


----------



## raver2008

Anyone have any info on Orange ladys, or Blue .G with a score on back? Im in NB


----------



## nobiie

yeah any info on blue .g ladys?


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Blue lululemons now? My guy said they were really good, although he err, doesn't have the best judgement.


----------



## nobiie

if they are outpressed, there prolly like the green ones, and they are really weird, all my friends tried them ,most think its like 2cb and other things, but not to very little mdma....


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

^ Yeah I saw the pillreports report. 2c-b sounds good to me lol. I guess I'll have to try one out then. Bitch is trying to sell them to me for 15 bucks lol.


----------



## nobiie

honestly dude, dont pay more then like 8$ those would go around for 5$ cause they arent mdma, stupid bunk pills yo.


----------



## love_child

Just picked up some blue Exclamation/Incredibles in the Brampton, Ontario area...anyone seen these yet?


*NSFW*:


----------



## Tiesto

love_child said:
			
		

> Just picked up some blue Exclamation/Incredibles in the Brampton, Ontario area...anyone seen these yet?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



That's where I'm at, but I haven't seen or heard anything about them as of yet.


----------



## woodpecker

love_child said:
			
		

> Just picked up some blue Exclamation/Incredibles in the Brampton, Ontario area...anyone seen these yet?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:




 Somehow I doubt they will be the same as the ones from 06 or so. 
 Those had +or_ 100mg of MDMA and nothing else.


----------



## keyoflife

Anyone know of anything good going around Manitoba right now?


----------



## ggpr

Blue 7's(Just got lucky grabbing these as they make tonights plans work great. Jackpot!)
*NSFW*: 











Yellow BAPE APE's(the guy must sell them in halves or something, anyways i managed to sorta reconstruct them)

*NSFW*: 










Will probably post tommorrow to let you know how the blue 7's went.  These are from saskatchewan btw.  Have a good one everyone!


----------



## ggpr

ggpr said:
			
		

> Blue 7's(Just got lucky grabbing these as they make tonights plans work great. Jackpot!)
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow BAPE APE's(the guy must sell them in halves or something, anyways i managed to sorta reconstruct them)
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably post tommorrow to let you know how the blue 7's went.  These are from saskatchewan btw.  Have a good one everyone!



Blue 7's were clean but not the strongest pills.  I suspect the BAPE APE's to contain some type of stimulant(a friend tried them and was pretty wired off them)


----------



## fuSionEX

*I can has Quality Control nao plz KTHXBAI*

...


----------



## fuSionEX

***


----------



## docstrange

good molly     
orange and blue diesels (the clothing company)
orange maseratis
blue batmans coming soon 

all look good on a reagent tester and the lab rats approve


----------



## footclan

Fantastic, high quality molly floating around brampton. Best I've ever had.


----------



## raver2008

anyone know anything about pink playboys?


----------



## Ravr

Yeah I have been told there was some good molly going around Toronto... I picked some a few weeks ago, pretty good, but didn't pick up some more cause I'm currently in search of mushies among other things...


----------



## Tiesto

Anyone tried:
Blue New York Yankee - light blue, very smooth hard press, very faint "blotches" of white in the pill, and the NY is pressed in, not out.

This other one I'm not sure what it's called.  It is light pink, and is a 5 petal flower, and in the middle where the petals meet it makes a 5-point star.  Also inpressed and very smooth.

Apparently they are from the same chemist.


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

ive had those, im in the southeast US....the blue NY's... not so good im afraid alot of speed really low mdma if any..... made my g/f kinda sick and we couldnt sleep for like 2 days


----------



## lilczey

ggpr said:
			
		

> Blue 7's(Just got lucky grabbing these as they make tonights plans work great. Jackpot!)
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow BAPE APE's(the guy must sell them in halves or something, anyways i managed to sorta reconstruct them)
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably post tommorrow to let you know how the blue 7's went.  These are from saskatchewan btw.  Have a good one everyone!


http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1624


looks like ur 7's right there my man


anyone kno anything about white eagles birds ducks...???


----------



## lilczey

raver2008 said:
			
		

> Anyone have any info on Orange ladys, or Blue .G with a score on back? Im in NB





			
				nobiie said:
			
		

> yeah any info on blue .g ladys?



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7402


here i hope this helps boys these are out there and pretty good....


----------



## raver2008

Anyone know anything about red/purpilish keys? Fairly small pill compared to average size


----------



## Tiesto

There's a green pill, that i *think* is a green bull, but i cant remember, but the pill is really fucked up.  like, iunno if its cuz my boy had it in his pocket for a while and it got hot or what, but it like melted a bit.  the green colouring was on the paper it was in, and the pill crumbled a bit so i can't make out the logo anymore.  but it is a very very waxy/pastel press..dunno what the fuck it is.

any thoughts?

GTA area


----------



## bebe*

*good pills in vancouver BC??*

i havent been able to find any trip reports about any good pills in the vancouver
bc area?? any suggestions?


----------



## Tiesto

Tiesto said:
			
		

> Anyone tried:
> Blue New York Yankee - light blue, very smooth hard press, very faint "blotches" of white in the pill, and the NY is pressed in, not out.
> 
> This other one I'm not sure what it's called.  It is light pink, and is a 5 petal flower, and in the middle where the petals meet it makes a 5-point star.  Also inpressed and very smooth.
> 
> Apparently they are from the same chemist.



The pink flowers are good, some speed, but mainly clean.  Ignore my post on pillreports (mym1nd), ill change it later


----------



## brandon.birdseye

Has anybody here seen blue ladies, facing left, domed both sides? Color is medium blue with some speckles. Hard press, stamped in

This is Lower Mainland BC, seems to be quite a prevalent pill. Goes for $5, looks sketchy

Any input on content, quality?


----------



## ggpr

Anyone came across any green pistols / glocks, seen them in Sask, supposed to be good, pictures and report likely to come soon,


----------



## raver2008

Anyone heard of the hulks going around? not sure what color


----------



## Hops

any info on red playboys in edmonton area?


just an update, tried them and they weren't bad

seemed like a low dose mdxx took a bit longer to come up though so i'm not totally sure
regardless didn't feel real speedy didn't feel trippy either

lasted about 4 hours and fell asleep with little problems after only about 4 hours of sleep (had to get up to take care of some things) was tired and my jaw hurt/teeth hurt but was fine otherwise


----------



## torontojew

raver2008 said:
			
		

> Anyone heard of the hulks going around? not sure what color



Garbage. Unless the dealer brought them from Netherlands they will be all shit. Looks like the pigs took care of a few major gta producers. Real mdma hard to find these days.


----------



## raver2008

White hulks- fairly wide pills, pretty powdery =MDxx


----------



## Tiesto

my report on Yellow Penguins going around the GTA (probably a lot in Hamilton specifically).

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=12084


----------



## myles p

anyone heard of moxy? my bro said it was like x/acid/k/whatever else...all in ones?i paid double for it... i did a quarter of one since i was kinda sketched... i felt good, a little energetic, and a little trippy... anyone know what was in this? btw this is a solid guy who wouldnt rip me off...

but it was strange as he didnt know the exact contents when he usually does


----------



## heidibear

anything decent going around toronto right now? by decent i primarily mean clean


----------



## ggpr

myles p said:
			
		

> anyone heard of moxy? my bro said it was like x/acid/k/whatever else...all in ones?i paid double for it... i did a quarter of one since i was kinda sketched... i felt good, a little energetic, and a little trippy... anyone know what was in this? btw this is a solid guy who wouldnt rip me off...
> 
> but it was strange as he didnt know the exact contents when he usually does


sounds like it could be MDA by that description? or perhaps a RC.  Really could be a variety of things.  At least he is straightforward telling you that the pill is "trippy" so you don't get caught off gaurd.


----------



## ggpr

ggpr said:
			
		

> Anyone came across any green pistols / glocks, seen them in Sask, supposed to be good, pictures and report likely to come soon,


These were very good pills, as far as i can tell they only had mdma in them.  Was able to get to sleep shortly after the pills wore off, and didn't get any visuals.  Took 2 at first, then a third about 2 hours after, probably could made due with just the 2 though.

Personally i got a little bit light headed and felt feint off these later in the night but i think that was just me as no one else experienced that problem.


----------



## ggpr

ttp://i33.tinypic.com/18dh0p.jpg

ttp://i36.tinypic.com/e9hjza.jpg

Theres two types of molly going around Sask now, i got the brown stuff, not sure about the other stuffs description just that there was two types here.  My test kit should be arriving any day now so i will post results on this stuff and be able to for any future purchases.

*** it wont let me post links to websites without more than 20 posts, sorry


----------



## quest92

obtained in greater Vancouver, bc
any idea on the contents of these? I looked at pill reports without much luck.

anyone come across greenish pills with fat dude on the front (referred to as fat man, or Buddha, or sumo) little shards/spots. 

Or a green 'bat' looks more to me like wings likely from the same source as ^

OR beige 'kappa logo' (girl) facing left?

I'm getting a testing kit soon and am looking forward to knowing what the contents of these are.


----------



## love_child

Molly In Brampton right now!


----------



## raver2008

quest92 said:
			
		

> obtained in greater Vancouver, bc
> any idea on the contents of these? I looked at pill reports without much luck.
> 
> anyone come across greenish pills with fat dude on the front (referred to as fat man, or Buddha, or sumo) little shards/spots.
> 
> Or a green 'bat' looks more to me like wings likely from the same source as ^
> 
> OR beige 'kappa logo' (girl) facing left?
> 
> I'm getting a testing kit soon and am looking forward to knowing what the contents of these are.



 Cant say for sure about BC but we have green buddha's on NB that are really good..wouldnt be surprised if yours are to


----------



## My.Suicide

phliper said:
			
		

> Like I said, that was just people talking. No one I know has actually scored the Molly yet and I have a test kit ready if any drops my way.
> 
> Red AOL's with the sparkles were awesome. Too bad they dried up here.
> 
> Some RC's are great, I'd be giddy as a school girl to get some real 2cb. Some of the 2C? line has been around as long as MD?? has been, don't let the Research part of the name scare you too much, mdma is technically a "RC". I would be sure I trusted my source and checked out erowid to know what I was getting into first though. Unfortunately, finding a trustworthy source is getting harder and harder.
> 
> Be safe, have fun, let me know what you find!




for about a month, there was all the molly caps that you could want, and im in moncton NB, 
my friend tested it, it was justttt mdma.

please keep event names anonymous. thanks


----------



## quest92

theres some really weak blue pumas around here to...


----------



## beroshy

Hi all, anyone heard about Orange Rolex/Crown and Pink Alien around Montreal, Quebec, Canada ? I'll display some pics as soon as i can provide good ones 'cuz my webc suxx.


----------



## love_child

This just in : Brampton

Red 3D Diamonds
Blue Monkeys
White Louis Vuittons
Purple Snowmen
Orange Snowmen


----------



## ggpr

ttp://i33.tinypic.com/18dh0p.jpg
Molly in Sask(the beige/brownish stuff), was waiting until i could post test results along with it but the damn kit is taking a while to get here.


----------



## love_child

ggpr said:
			
		

> ttp://i33.tinypic.com/18dh0p.jpg
> Molly in Sask(the beige/brownish stuff), was waiting until i could post test results along with it but the damn kit is taking a while to get here.



Wow that looks good...same stuff I had a few weeks back.

Very very clean roll...no sketch whatsoever...and excellent come-down.


----------



## Brandi07

orange monkeys? red westside? green airplane LAX ?
anyone come across those?


----------



## beroshy

Anyone heard about Purple Roca Wear with dark purple spots in Mtl area, Canada ? These are supposed to be new, maybe one month but i'm not sure and wanna know what people think about so if anyone tried or heard about these, please write something. Thanks.


----------



## woodpecker

beroshy said:
			
		

> Anyone heard about Purple Roca Wear with dark purple spots in Mtl area, Canada ? These are supposed to be new, maybe one month but i'm not sure and wanna know what people think about so if anyone tried or heard about these, please write something. Thanks.



 All the "hip hop" presses have been piperazines in the south. Test for sure


----------



## imadumbass

Stay away from Blue Dolphins circulating Lower Mainland right now... MCPP (Piperazine)... Can't sleep for days, or eat... fun in the beginning but not for long!

Any feedback on White Maple Leafs?


----------



## 760rollz

*E pills at a rave SoCal*

[edit: sorry, price discussion is not allowed in this forum. -@E]


----------



## youandi

love_child said:
			
		

> Wow that looks good...same stuff I had a few weeks back.
> 
> Very very clean roll...no sketch whatsoever...and excellent come-down.



I had this stuff last year ...., I would say it was good stuff as per Love_child but molly suppose to be white not brownish white.


----------



## footclan

Molly is supposed to be tan to light or mid brown. I've had many different batches, powder and crystal and it's always been in that range. 

Some friends once asked me to test some "white" mdma they had. I used mecke and mandelin and both came up with no reaction what so ever. I suspect it was MDPV.


----------



## gilitini

there was good mdma caps in Toronto last week, clean feeling.

also saw but didn't consume gross powdered 'mdma', was pure white, caked up, & chalky.  It was in a yellow bag to hide the colour.  Not at all what molly is supposed to be.

Does anyone know about orange pills with heart indent, some red flecks, around Toronto currently?


----------



## ggpr

Bear with me for double posting this stuff, I recently got a testing kit and thought it was worth it to repost results.

Yellow Bape Apes
Assumed dominant MDMA presence from tests(have not personally eaten pill yet)
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=12683
http://la.gg/v/mini-Yellow_BAPE_APE_RESULTS_FINAL.jpg

Light Brown Molly
Definitely good clean stuff, I have eaten it and the tests only confirm it.
http://la.gg/v/mini-LIGHT_BROWN_MOLLY_RESULTS_FINAL.jpg


----------



## _Lam

So much shitty E around here in Quebec.
I got a 3d white diamond... did nothing.
A brown pills with a lightning on it... did nothing.
I got some 69... not that great, after 1 hours you're depress.

I should buy a testing kit, where can I find that ?


----------



## ggpr

Banner at the top of the page, it helps support this site i believe.


----------



## @lterEgo

^ correct 

EZ Test Kit purchases to help fund Bluelight


----------



## youandi

Stay Away from Light Pink Transformer (picture is indented). (GTA)

Felt like I was drunk. It had Mdma because pupils were huge and bad jaw clenching, however it was bad cut  with possibly very bad speed and may be mix of G.

I had to hold to walls to get around. I had no euphoria at all.
I had no concentration at all.I didn't want it to move or talk.

Come down was like that I have been heavily drinking the last night. 

I have the Marquis and I tested this pill it was black and brown. 


Please Stay Away.


----------



## rangrz

Toronto
clear gel-caps. Tested via GCMS Benzylpiperazine and TFMPP. not horrible, resonable dose/blend,  but not MDMA.


----------



## rangrz

youandi said:
			
		

> Stay Away from Light Pink Transformer (picture is indented). (GTA)
> 
> Felt like I was drunk.* It had Mdma because pupils were huge and bad jaw clenching*, however it was bad cut  with possibly very bad speed and may be mix of G.
> 
> I had to hold to walls to get around. I had no euphoria at all.
> I had no concentration at all.I didn't want it to move or talk.
> 
> Come down was like that I have been heavily drinking the last night.
> 
> I have the Marquis and I tested this pill it was black and brown.
> 
> 
> Please Stay Away.


Good sir, would you like a list of all drugs which cause mydrasis and bruxism. or is just a few examples good enough? Coke, meth, the 2c series of physedelics, LSD, Piperazines, methacathinone, a few of the more common ones.


----------



## footclan

youandi said:
			
		

> Felt like I was drunk. It had Mdma because pupils were huge and bad jaw clenching, however it was bad cut  with possibly very bad speed and may be mix of G.
> I had to hold to walls to get around. I had no euphoria at all.
> I had no concentration at all.I didn't want it to move or talk.
> 
> Come down was like that I have been heavily drinking the last night.
> 
> I have the Marquis and I tested this pill it was black and brown.



Extremely slim chance your pill had G in it, and 0% chance it had an active dose. If any pills did have G in them, they be like the one with Heroin, asprin, and prozac....just to be sent in to ecstasydata to keep myths alive. 

Sounds like it was mostly MDMA with a little speed. Pure molly is said to be somewhat sedating. I plugged some great molly over the weekend and I've never been so sedated from a stimulant before. I was lying down not wanting to move with my heart beating fairly fast. That being said I don't and haven't ever found mdma to be particularly euphoric.

I only say it probably had a bit of speed in it cause you mention the marquis was black/ brown.


----------



## rangrz

footclan said:
			
		

> Extremely slim chance your pill had G in it, and 0% chance it had an active dose. If any pills did have G in them, they be like the one with Heroin, asprin, and prozac....just to be sent in to ecstasydata to keep myths alive.




I should do that, make a few gelcaps with like random or weird bullshit (I dunno...something so far from E that it would be lulz...haloperidol and phenobarbital?) in them and send them in just for the lulz and to fuel the myths


----------



## ggpr

everything at pillreports suggests those fancy presses (transformers, bart simpsons etc) with really defined shapes are likely piperazines.  In fact i think some dude tested a bunch with no reaction.  I would stay away from anything that looks too fancy(outpresses, shape with many edges, 3d etc).


----------



## foundationx4

ggpr said:
			
		

> Anyone came across any green pistols / glocks, seen them in Sask, supposed to be good, pictures and report likely to come soon,



OMG green glocks were the best in alberta. tested to be mdma/speed, but they were very strong. great rolls.


----------



## raver2008

Anyone know anything about purple strawberrys, fairly small and the pill is actually the shape of a strawberry


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Apparently there's some red diamonds going the GTA that are practically bunk says my friends. Just a heads up lol.


----------



## love_child

DarkSideoftheWall said:
			
		

> Apparently there's some red diamonds going the GTA that are practically bunk says my friends. Just a heads up lol.




Actually, I have my hands on some right now and they arent that bad.

I have not tested them yet but they def have MDMA/Speed


----------



## beroshy

Anyone know smthing about Blue Prada, Montreal/Quebec area ? The pills are blue with some dark blue spots on and a PRADA inpress.


----------



## beroshy

Anyone get  an hand on some Peach/light orange lightning bolt in Mtl, Quebec area ? The bolt is out pressed on the pill, first time i see an out pressed pill. Was searching on Pillsreport.com, there's many report but can't find the same...any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kingpin007

beroshy said:
			
		

> Anyone get  an hand on some Peach/light orange lightning bolt in Mtl, Quebec area ? The bolt is out pressed on the pill, first time i see an out pressed pill. Was searching on Pillsreport.com, there's many report but can't find the same...any comments would be greatly appreciated.




outpressed pill and from canada ?

you got a mcpp piperazine pill ...

stay away from any pill thats outpressed or does not look like the average looking normal pill.These pills are legally custom made for you with any logo or shape you want.

does pill taste very sour and fizzes on your tounge if you leave there ?


----------



## beroshy

kingpin007 said:
			
		

> outpressed pill and from canada ?
> 
> you got a mcpp piperazine pill ...
> 
> stay away from any pill thats outpressed or does not look like the average looking normal pill.These pills are legally custom made for you with any logo or shape you want.
> 
> does pill taste very sour and fizzes on your tounge if you leave there ?



I've trade it for some weed so didn't pop it, but the person who did said his got only a very low high, and yes it tasted sour on the tongue, as he said. Anyway thanks for the warning, i'll keep this in mind.


----------



## subaruwrx

beroshy said:
			
		

> Anyone know smthing about Blue Prada, Montreal/Quebec area ? The pills are blue with some dark blue spots on and a PRADA inpress.



im in the quebec city area and i never heard of those


----------



## beroshy

subaruwrx said:
			
		

> im in the quebec city area and i never heard of those




Here's a picture of the pill :


----------



## beroshy

Anyone get an hand on some very light pink ( almost white ) Transformer in Montreal,Qc area ? The pill is in 3d, i've search on Pillsreports.com but only found some with red/pink colour, but mine is very light pink.


----------



## XperienceMe

almost all 3d pills are bunk, piperazine bombs along with outpressed pills


----------



## beroshy

XperienceMe said:
			
		

> almost all 3d pills are bunk, piperazine bombs along with outpressed pills




Ok forgive my lack of knowledge but does piperazine can kill you ? and what is piperazine ?


----------



## XperienceMe

beroshy said:
			
		

> Ok forgive my lack of knowledge but does piperazine can kill you ? and what is piperazine ?





dangerous chemical that can make u really sick


----------



## beroshy

XperienceMe said:
			
		

> dangerous chemical that can make u really sick



Ok thanks for the advice. I'll test to be sure.


----------



## alatofg

Picked these up recently by chance. Ottawa area. Pills being pills, I have no idea what is in them. I have not found any reports of these specific pills anywhere.


http://bayimg.com/BALBhAabP

Did not have access to a decent camera and ended up using a cell camera.

The blue/purple monkey one didn't come out as clear as I had hoped. It has a similar logo to these ones
 but with the subtle difference of the bottom being a little different and having no mouth. I drew a crappy sketch of it to the best of my abilities. 

http://bayimg.com/bALBjAaBp

My friend tried one of the red "i"/exclamation/incredible and it gave him the impression that it was a possible mix of 2c-x(slightly hallucinogenic) and piperazines, but not being very experienced in pills it doesn't mean a whole lot.

The only possible report of these two pills is this one, stating the red exclamation/incredible is a piperazine: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=13091

Anyone have anything on these pills?


----------



## ApexTheGod

Hey, anyone heard of a white pill called INTERACT in quebec? I've checked on pillreports but its not there so if anybody have heard of it tell me. Its a white small pill, scored in the back ... the logo is not clear I dont know why they called it interact lol but anyway thanks for any answers you may give. Ok so my boy told me these were called yellow pages / annuaire. so anybody know?


----------



## N.Z.Duckman

Any people in the calgary region know about blue Bart Simpson shaped pill with pressed face quality?? bunk?


----------



## rangrz

beroshy said:


> Ok forgive my lack of knowledge but does piperazine can kill you ? and what is piperazine ?




piperazine is anti worming drug mostly used in vetriarny medicine. Its a six-membered ring containing two opposing nitrogen atoms.  so sort of
.....N
.C....C
.C.....C
.....N
in terms of its structure.

substituted piperazines however, can have many many effects, some aer stimulants, some are hallucingens, some are antiphysotics (compazine and zyprexia both have piperazine functional groups in them)  anti-depressant (trazadone) and some are erectile disfunction drugs, to name a few. (viagra, cialis, ect, are piperazines...)

however, when talking about MDMA...you are usually looking at benzylpiperazine, triofloromethylphenylpiperazine, methoxyphenylpiperazine metachlorophenylpiperazine and paraflorophenylpiperazine.

the first being a medicore stimulant that somewhat resembles amphetamine, the rest being hallucingins of various different effects.

they will not kill you (well, not any more then most other drugs...they're fairly safe) and they can be enjoyable. They can also be really unpleasant and have alot of side effects, and even at their best, are not MDMA like.

but they are not horrible poisons that will kill you if you take them.


----------



## N.Z.Duckman

Very helpful information, thx  :D


----------



## beroshy

Yeah thanks *rangrz*, very useful !!


----------



## beroshy

Anyone heard about Light Yellow Transformer ( autobot shape ) in Montreal, Quebec area ? I've tried to search on PR.com but can't find the same. Also can i make a report about a pill i didn't pop yet ? Just to see if anyone came across these ones ? ( sorry for bad english ) Here's a pic : 
*NSFW*:


----------



## Moonfog

Anybody tried white lightning bolt pills or blue mushroom pills from ottawa lately?


----------



## m1ntz

Anyone know if there are still any clean mollys out around Toronto and GTA
I've read somewhere they are all bunk now cause theyve been cut with enough dirt


----------



## rangrz

bah, fake OC-80's again in toronto.

not 100% "fake" are actaully one of the illictly made fentanyl analogs pressed into a pill...very strong snorted or buccal, weak as shit orally. But still fake in that its an unknowen dosage of some fent analog and not a real purdue OC-80. They have sort of a weird taste and the color is a little lighter then a real one.


----------



## N.Z.Duckman

Beroshy, ive seen those yellow transformers here in calgary, probably not from the same source but ive heard theyre methbombs....


----------



## beroshy

N.Z.Duckman said:


> Beroshy, ive seen those yellow transformers here in calgary, probably not from the same source but ive heard theyre methbombs....



I've trade them for weed so i didn't pop them finally. Friend of mine pop 'em and said they were goods.


----------



## ggpr

Green and Pink Boss pills in saskatchewan, I have yet to consume them but the tests indicate they definitely have mdma in them, and are likely clean.  I have posted more in depth reports at pillreports.

All the fancy presses are likely piperazines like others have said, transformers, barts and turtles.  Some people may enjoy them but they are not experiencing mdma most likely.


*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*:


----------



## Revo

beroshy said:


> Anyone get  an hand on some Peach/light orange lightning bolt in Mtl, Quebec area ? The bolt is out pressed on the pill, first time i see an out pressed pill. Was searching on Pillsreport.com, there's many report but can't find the same...any comments would be greatly appreciated.



Tried this one as well as the light pink one, are they super small in size?

They were 2-CB.



Moonfog said:


> Anybody tried white lightning bolt pills or blue mushroom pills from ottawa lately?



The white lightning bolts are speed pills.


----------



## beroshy

Revo said:


> Tried this one as well as the light pink one, are they super small in size?
> 
> They were 2-CB



Yes they were fucking small...have you tested them to say it's 2-cb ?


----------



## Revo

beroshy said:


> Yes they were fucking small...have you tested them to say it's 2-cb ?



Tested with Marquis reagent lime green/bright green

Been told they we're mdma aside from the tactile enhancement/skin becoming very sensitive (somewhat fun), crazy visuals walls, floors, doors we're moving, breathing, distorting, changing height/size/colors, trippy:D lights we're unplesant if too bright, colors were brighter, sounds were louder/disorted, no feeling of well being like on E... kinda dissapointed for the lack of this 

sat in my bed a while, listening to music, looking at my walls my carpet/cat/GF was orgasmic to touch, sex was wonderful, too. 

Not bad, but not E either, it sucks when you buy something that isn't want you really wanted.


----------



## footclan

2c-b and 2c-i have the same reactions IIRC. 2c-i is alot easier and cheaper to obtain.


----------



## Revo

2-cX substance. I'm not into RC/trippy, last time i tripped similar to that was in high school off black cheshire cat blotter. It didn't last as long, but the ~ 4 hours was crazy, it took quite some time to start, SWIM usually feels the effect 30 minutes after dropping. it took an hour.

Anyway, these weren't E. No good E around la belle province..


----------



## beroshy

Revo said:


> Tested with Marquis reagent lime green/bright green
> 
> Been told they we're mdma aside from the tactile enhancement/skin becoming very sensitive (somewhat fun), crazy visuals walls, floors, doors we're moving, breathing, distorting, changing height/size/colors, trippy:D lights we're unplesant if too bright, colors were brighter, sounds were louder/disorted, no feeling of well being like on E... kinda dissapointed for the lack of this
> 
> sat in my bed a while, listening to music, looking at my walls my carpet/cat/GF was orgasmic to touch, sex was wonderful, too.
> 
> Not bad, but not E either, it sucks when you buy something that isn't want you really wanted.



Yeah, they've been sold to me as e too...but with a very strong warning so i was expecting much than usual. For ppl who want e and get this, yeah it can be dangerous..always test before ( if you can... ).


----------



## beroshy

Revo said:


> Anyway, these weren't E. No good E around la belle province..



Just because you don't have the good plug.....you can find real good ones i tell you...


----------



## ggpr

I wish i could find some confirmed 2c-b pills, although i do have some 2c-i powder which is pretty fun.


----------



## SuperJoint

anybody here gotton any of the sumos going aound?
are they any good?


----------



## Revo

beroshy said:


> Just because you don't have the good plug.....you can find real good ones i tell you...



"good plug" never last, except for green

any good stuff around the block? MTL


----------



## beroshy

Revo said:


> "good plug" never last, except for green
> 
> any good stuff around the block? MTL



Yeah here you can find some good things..not only beans...


----------



## Bargnani

anyone has tried Blue Transformers in Ontario? It is not the transformer head, its a circle pill with the a transformer logo popping out.


----------



## nuke

footclan said:


> Molly is supposed to be tan to light or mid brown. I've had many different batches, powder and crystal and it's always been in that range.
> 
> Some friends once asked me to test some "white" mdma they had. I used mecke and mandelin and both came up with no reaction what so ever. I suspect it was MDPV.



Very pure MDMA as the hydrochloride salt is colourless/white.  On recrystallization it yields clear crystals.  I have seen "street" MDMA in tan and brown colours, some years back, though.


----------



## nuke

myles p said:


> anyone heard of moxy? my bro said it was like x/acid/k/whatever else...all in ones?i paid double for it... i did a quarter of one since i was kinda sketched... i felt good, a little energetic, and a little trippy... anyone know what was in this? btw this is a solid guy who wouldnt rip me off...
> 
> but it was strange as he didnt know the exact contents when he usually does



Moxy is slang for the research chemical usually known as 5-MeO-MiPT.  It's not much like any of the drugs above.


----------



## alxrr7

i had some smiley pills (pink tho) and they were the best rolls i ever had...that was my first time tho.....


----------



## Deadverse

anyone heard of green and white cats from southern ontario? anyone tested? mine are basically bunk


----------



## raver2008

SuperJoint said:


> anybody here gotton any of the sumos going aound?
> are they any good?



Dunno where you are in Canada but in NB the green ones going around are good


----------



## beroshy

Anyone get an hand on some light green Gunshot/Gun/Glock in Montreal area ? Heard about the purple ones but nothing 'bout these...Here's a pic ( just click on it to see a bigger pic ) : 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Hops

whats good in Edmonton right now? if anyone knows


----------



## radchris

Anyone in NB Canada know anything about the green ones going around? Are they MDMA?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

green what?  a description of the pill would help people in your area give an accurate assessment


----------



## radchris

radchris said:


> Anyone in NB Canada know anything about the green ones going around? Are they MDMA?



 I dont know the name and our area is small enough where there would only be 1 kind of "green" pill around.

I know Ive tried the Green Buddhas back in October and Im hoping these green ones are not from the same batch.  Good pills are so damn rare now a days.


----------



## raver2008

radchris said:


> I dont know the name and our area is small enough where there would only be 1 kind of "green" pill around.
> 
> I know Ive tried the Green Buddhas back in October and Im hoping these green ones are not from the same batch.  Good pills are so damn rare now a days.



I dunno what part of NB your in..But i live in a small town in NB to and the only green pills going around here are green buddhas


----------



## radchris

Red buddha's from NS. Ive been told they are the best in years, a mdma roll from back in the day.

Can anyone comment?


----------



## Billnye

In before bannnnn^^^^^^^^


----------



## radchris

Billnye said:


> In before bannnnn^^^^^^^^




I could have swore this was the *Regional pill discussion: Canada Thread *


----------



## my innerself

had some grey V's a week ago and were bunked out


----------



## my innerself

also has anyone tried the pink phones ( thr logo is a mobile phone, very detailed ), picked some up in Boston, told were better the the beige atoms from late 08?


----------



## my innerself

oh yeah also got some weird molly caps, all white cap with small amount of brown powder inside, had 1 and was tripping mildly after an hour, dropped 2 more and tripped balls for 8 hours straight, dont know what was in them but it mashed me up pretty bad


----------



## princessAurora

Anyone have any info on green under armour ?


----------



## radchris

no word on any of those.

Any info on Green air jordans from the Maritimes?


----------



## Brody

I had Green Jordans in Ontario and they where tied with the best pills i have ever had.....i hate the pills going around St.Catharines Ontario...... i have had 5 different!!!! bunk pills come around my area.....i am soooooooooo pissed


----------



## Hops

anyone know what's good in Alberta right now?


----------



## guest22

Has anyone heard of or tried the pink ducks from around the montreal area?
I wish I could post a pic but I have no camera


----------



## stiffcock

guest22 said:


> Has anyone heard of or tried the pink ducks from around the montreal area?
> I wish I could post a pic but I have no camera




I had Pink Ducks in Toronto and they sucked bad.


----------



## youandi

*ssuaga Holds*

Molly cap & Beige Chanel.

Good Stuff.


----------



## guest22

Shit I keep getting stuck with these shitty pills...first it was white smileys which dont do anything and now its pink ducks im still going to try them tomorrow to find out for sure.I wish I could get the pink stars which I was getting a couple weeks ago so far the best ive had soooo goood


----------



## guest22

ok the pink ducks from montreal are crazy...but I dont think there mdma they tripped me out insanely...someone should do a test on them to see whats in them cause im sure its not mdma


----------



## Revo

anyway SWIM stopped looking for good Eliot in montreal, too tired/digusted by all the BS.

SWIM stopped Speeding. but the past few weeks SWIM seen a "so called" new batch of white Red bull, and on star. any feedbacks on these?


----------



## Zzyzx

Revo said:


> anyway SWIM stopped looking for good Eliot in montreal, too tired/digusted by all the BS.
> 
> SWIM stopped Speeding. but the past few weeks SWIM seen a "so called" new batch of white Red bull, and on star. any feedbacks on these?



My friend who lives for speed said the OnStar were very very good


----------



## Revo

Zzyzx said:


> My friend who lives for speed said the OnStar were very very good



Confirmed these are great, too bad santa clauss have run out - he now have the new red bulls, SWIM saw/tried them, new batch indeed, not the same crap we had this summer (hard coated with a soft beige/yellowish inside, the coat tasted like vanilla - these we're weak)

now bad boys bring some killer EEEE in mo-real please!



beroshy said:


> Anyone get an hand on some light green Gunshot/Gun/Glock in Montreal area ? Heard about the purple ones but nothing 'bout these...Here's a pic ( just click on it to see a bigger pic ) :
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



These any good?


----------



## Brody

If you are in the Niagara region stay away from a pill called White- T shirts


----------



## raver2008

Anyone have any info on pink star shaped pills?


----------



## eegz

I'm having a bitch of a time trying to find some mdma in toronto. I'm not asking for a hookup, but does anyone have a general suggestion for places to look?


----------



## So0o0o0

i just got 2.5 grams of mdma in northern alberta . ( unpressed, in gell caps
) ive never bought pure mdma before so i dont know if thats a good price

price discussion isn't allowed, please refer to the guidelines


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

eegz said:


> I'm having a bitch of a time trying to find some mdma in toronto. I'm not asking for a hookup, but does anyone have a general suggestion for places to look?



I can't tell you much other than that in the GTA, there is some very, very pure MDMA going around thaht you definitely won't wanna miss out on.


----------



## footclan

^Absolutely. I've been encountering great, uncut M for a little over a year now. Lately the molly I'm seeing is very crystalline and rocky.


----------



## Zzyzx

raver2008 said:


> Anyone have any info on pink star shaped pills?




The pink stars have beem discussed and tested alot on Pillreports

I can personnaly vouch for them as they were some of the cleanest pills i've ever had the chance to roll with.


----------



## raver2008

Zzyzx said:


> The pink stars have beem discussed and tested alot on Pillreports
> 
> I can personnaly vouch for them as they were some of the cleanest pills i've ever had the chance to roll with.



Tried them the other day and you are very right. Also white biohazards in NB that are all speed no mdma


----------



## ggpr

saw this in the paper today, 2 girls died from taking pills.  they mentioned that they might have been cut with something bad but they claimed they have no indication of that yet, and they also claimed to have found mdma in their blood.

heres the story
http://www.edmontonjournal.com/Second+girl+party+Alberta+reserve+dies/1426571/story.html

Anyone have any idea what pills they could have taken?  If any news comes up lets keep each other informed.  I'm hoping for you alberta guys to get more info!


----------



## Angelz87

Green butterflies I used to get from Chinatown by far the best complete ecstasy pills to fullfill my night completly


----------



## Tyler_Durdan

And what exactly makes an ecstasy pill complete?


----------



## Endymion00

I live in the New Brunswick area and clean pills are hard to come by...


----------



## lovesFire

Hops said:


> anyone know what's good in Alberta right now?



I had blue aviators about a week ago. gets you fucked and last a good while.
only problem is they made me feel shitty for a day or two afterwards


----------



## inzignia

I just bought 5 orange Obama pills from a known dealer in Burnaby (I've picked up weed and shrooms no problem from this guy for over 2 years). When I googled I found that people in the US Northwest thread on this board are talking about Transformers, Bart Simpson and Ninja Turtle pills in the same style being bunk. I also saw a US news story about the Simpson pills and how they were found to contain BZP. Is it likely these orange Obamas are from the same source? Anyone in the Lower Mainland try them?


*NSFW*:


----------



## Ravr

Orange Obamas, ROFL!!!


----------



## lovesFire

obamas are shit. any novelty shaped pill is from my experience


----------



## Rave Fox

So I just picked up a bunch of Green Maserati's in Edmonton. they seem pretty awesome and am wondering if anyone knows whats in them. I took 3 and rolled as hard as I do on like 8 or 9 pills or other types.


----------



## raver2008

Endymion00 said:


> I live in the New Brunswick area and clean pills are hard to come by...



Where in new brunswick are you? Where I am we seem to usually have clean pills and also alot of shit adultrated pills, but usualy theres always at least one clean type going around even if the rest suck


----------



## shinc

you know guys if I can order some pain killers from Canada, like oxycontin.  And have them shipped to arizona?  I was born in Canada, so im both american and canadian.  First, I dunno if there is even a way to get those without a pescription.  Even if I am a Canadian citizen.  Theres gotta be some way somehow, I think


----------



## raver2008

shinc said:


> you know guys if I can order some pain killers from Canada, like oxycontin.  And have them shipped to arizona?  I was born in Canada, so im both american and canadian.  First, I dunno if there is even a way to get those without a pescription.  Even if I am a Canadian citizen.  Theres gotta be some way somehow, I think



You cant just buy oxys in canada without a script..Its no different than the states its a controlled drug. You either have a script for it, or buy it from someone who does.


----------



## phliper

Any word on Green Keys, east coast?


----------



## dbangle

Hey all, new to the forum.  just wanna update warning on a few pills in thats been in T.dot for from Feb 2009 til now.

Green Smiley: Bright lime green, extremely hard press. oval top and bottom.  METHY!! we concluded the meth to mdma ratio is about 1:1 maybe more.  Meth euphoria can be had with quarter of a pill.  major melts and hallucinations start at 2+ pills.  4 1/2 completely covered all effects of mdma and was absolute hell tweaking for almost 2 days.

Blue Dolphin: Light baby blue.  Small Press, slightly taller.  McPP & MDxx med.  The Mcpp was terrible again.  didn't even get any positive effects from it.  Taste to confirm mcpp.

Red Dollar: exact same press as above, bright blood red.  Amphetamine & MDxx med.  OK pills. clean.  lots of amp.

White Punisher: MDxx HIGH!! dull white. same press as above but very good. clean.

Blue Transformer: Small press, light blue.  crumbles easy.  VERY clean rolls.  Mdxx med.  very positive that there's minimal adulterants.

Blue Punisher: small press, bright light blue.  2-CB & Mdxx low.  chewed 2 over one night.  absolutely tripped out for wayy too many hours.  not bad if you're trippy minded.

The last two's been circulating the tri-city region and were not from t.dot.

Molly also came for a visit.  but left the source shortly.


----------



## CT_Finest

Ravr said:


> Orange Obamas, ROFL!!!



They'll probably ruin your health, just like Obama's ruining the healthcare policy....


----------



## Ravr

dbangle said:


> Hey all, new to the forum.  just wanna update warning on a few pills in thats been in T.dot for from Feb 2009 til now.
> 
> Green Smiley: Bright lime green, extremely hard press. oval top and bottom.  METHY!! we concluded the meth to mdma ratio is about 1:1 maybe more.  Meth euphoria can be had with quarter of a pill.  major melts and hallucinations start at 2+ pills.  4 1/2 completely covered all effects of mdma and was absolute hell tweaking for almost 2 days.
> 
> Blue Dolphin: Light baby blue.  Small Press, slightly taller.  McPP & MDxx med.  The Mcpp was terrible again.  didn't even get any positive effects from it.  Taste to confirm mcpp.
> 
> Red Dollar: exact same press as above, bright blood red.  Amphetamine & MDxx med.  OK pills. clean.  lots of amp.
> 
> White Punisher: MDxx HIGH!! dull white. same press as above but very good. clean.
> 
> Blue Transformer: Small press, light blue.  crumbles easy.  VERY clean rolls.  Mdxx med.  very positive that there's minimal adulterants.
> 
> Blue Punisher: small press, bright light blue.  2-CB & Mdxx low.  chewed 2 over one night.  absolutely tripped out for wayy too many hours.  not bad if you're trippy minded.
> 
> The last two's been circulating the tri-city region and were not from t.dot.
> 
> Molly also came for a visit.  but left the source shortly.




Thank you!!!!!!!!! You are a  life saver!!!


----------



## Ravr

Anybody heard anything about the red transformers, tdot?


----------



## Revo

guest22 said:


> ok the pink ducks from montreal are crazy...but I dont think there mdma they tripped me out insanely...someone should do a test on them to see whats in them cause im sure its not mdma



SWIM got his hands on some pink outpressed duck, lick test taste was sour, somewhat numbing his tongue...


----------



## keiffer_madness

Anyone have yellow pills with a squiggly line on them? they were calling them yellow snakes? Do not have a testing kit. eastcoast


----------



## chemical ali

keiffer_madness said:


> Anyone have yellow pills with a squiggly line on them? they were calling them yellow snakes? Do not have a testing kit. eastcoast



i have orange snakes in Hali. the head and forked tongue are pretty well defined. are yours?

blue playboys with white specks. anyone know anything about these? seemed like a good roll possible methbomb. i was drunk and doing coke


----------



## keiffer_madness

chemical ali said:


> i have orange snakes in Hali. the head and forked tongue are pretty well defined. are yours?
> 
> blue playboys with white specks. anyone know anything about these? seemed like a good roll possible methbomb. i was drunk and doing coke



Im also in hali, and yeah you can def make out the forked tongue clearly, My experiences with them have been awesome


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

Have you guys gotten any of the orange transformers in your area? Not the shape of the head, the pill is round.


----------



## Revo

the pink OUTPRESSED duck/chicken around MTL are a PIPERAZINE.

SWIM tested

marquis/mecke fizzed, no reaction

but he actually consumed I take his words: "w.o.r.s.t. f.u.c.k.i.n.g. n.i.g.h.t. and the next day E-V-E-R"


----------



## Ravr

Anything on the purple infinities, in Toronto?


----------



## Ungoliath

Purple transformers: low mdma (shaped pill)
Yellow stars: med mdma dose (shaped)
Green Buddas: AVOID many hospitalizations from these pills, there counterfiets of the good budda pills
white swirls (with an outpressed swirl coming up off the pill looks like a hershy kiss): Montreal speed pill
Red Keysure meth


----------



## tekkeN

I would pay good money for the Obamas even if they were piperazine, such a novelty press, a collectors item!


----------



## The Winner!!

Victoria, B.C.   Pills are bunk... Majority are meth bombs. I don't take pills, but from what I've heard from my friends and dealers that most pills here are fucking shit


----------



## meejee

do you need to show your passport when u go to canada, like on the way back?


----------



## Hops

meejee said:


> do you need to show your passport when u go to canada, like on the way back?



yes on the way in and the way out, it used to be that you could get into Canada and back into the US just with a birth certificate and a government issued ID however the law changed on June 1st to where you must have a passport.


----------



## raver2008

Anyone heard anything about blue jesus fish pills?


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Quebec area, white Google pills ?


----------



## MisledYouth384

I just got some pills, they're called Kiss.
They're shaped like lips and they're pink.
Anyone got any info/comments on these?


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Anone know anything about I believe dark green butterflies around the GTA? possibly blue but I think it was green.


----------



## Zzyzx

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> Quebec area, white Google pills ?



99% chances it's amphetamines


----------



## PepperSocks

What is it with Quebec and the pure amphetamine pills?


----------



## raver2008

MisledYouth384 said:


> I just got some pills, they're called Kiss.
> They're shaped like lips and they're pink.
> Anyone got any info/comments on these?



Low dose mdma, just take more than you usually would and you'll have a great time


----------



## anamnesis

*2c-b?*

I came across pills that look exactly like these:

http://www.hipforums.com/newforums/showthread.php?t=361647

I weighed them and they're ~300mg. So if there is ~20mg of 2C-B in them, whats the other 280mg?

A guy I know said this to me about them: Well, I am not sure what. It is quite mellow like the 2CI to me but I have heard from others that they found it to be quite intense. I took four one night and had a +4 experience. Last night I had three and it was around a +3. Easy on the body, not very sexual.


----------



## PepperSocks

^ I highly recommend that you test them.  2C-B pills are rather rare.

The other 280mg (if it was in fact 20mg of 2C-B) would be pill binders and colour...

Can't make a pill from pure chemical.  If would be ridiculously small and wouldn't hold itself together.


----------



## PepperSocks

^ CRINGE!!  NO Sources dude.  Read the BLUA.  Edit that man.


----------



## Mariposa

I've removed a post that violates the rules of Bluelight - no sourcing, either procuring or providing.  

Carry on.

meejee - if you are an American citizen or national, as of June 1, 2009, you will need to present a valid passport or other form of State Dept. accepted ID as set forth here to legally re-enter the USA from Canada, under the "Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative" (WHTI).

I've not been through Canadian customs before this law took effect, and my information is from the US State Department's website, available through the link posted.

Happy and safe trails to all


----------



## anamnesis

uniter said:


> ^ I highly recommend that you test them.  2C-B pills are rather rare.
> 
> The other 280mg (if it was in fact 20mg of 2C-B) would be pill binders and colour...
> 
> Can't make a pill from pure chemical.  If would be ridiculously small and wouldn't hold itself together.




The fellow who I obtained them from said the effects from taking them were just as described on erowid (shrug). What I don't know is whether or not he read the effects from erowid before or after his trip.


----------



## PepperSocks

anamnesis said:


> The fellow who I obtained them from said the effects from taking them were just as described on erowid (shrug). What I don't know is whether or not he read the effects from erowid before or after his trip.



That wouldn't convince me.  Psychedelics can be very similar in effect and unless he has LOTS of experience with 2C-B he wouldn't be able to tell in the slightest.  The most probable thing is it would be a psychedelic piperazine such as TMFPP.  On a more optimistic outlook, if it felt like a more psychedelic version of an MDMA roll it could be MDA; which is a great chemical.  The only way to find out it to test the pill.  Going by someone's description of subjective effects like that is not accurate in the slightest (especially a dealer's ).

My friend recently got sold some pills from a dealer who said (obviously) that they were really good pills.  Gave me one to test it.. BAM... Piperazine.  The dealer's "great pill" was utter bullshit.  Most dealers don't know much about the drugs they sell.  As long as it has a good dose of active ingredient (don't care what it is) and gets them "messed up", they'll think it's a good pill.


----------



## anamnesis

How do you test for 2C-B? I've heard about MDMA testing kits, but 2C-B?


----------



## PepperSocks

The best reagent in the MDMA testing kit is "Marquis reagent".  If the reaction turns green... it's likely 2C-B.  Brown/orange indicates meth/amphetamine.  Black indicates MDxx.  And no reaction is either bunk or piperazines.  Look out for that no reaction; there's LOTS of piperazine pills going around.

So if you get an ecstasy testing kit you'll be able to tell if there is or isn't 2C-B in your pill.  You won't be able to tell how much though.


----------



## beansbeansthemagic

*red/pink clovers orange snoopys blue ferrarri*

Hey i got a batch of crubly almost moist lookin club or three leaf clovers worn imprints very powdery pill from kitchner didnt feel a roll when i did one any news on them ? Also same guy tells me he has orange snoopys soon as i heardd that i thot pipz are there any good snoopys goin aroundd? and lastly got a blue ferrari today wanteddd to roll sooon so my buddy hooked one up light blue domed on one side imprint on other of the ferrari horse kinda chalkly ?


----------



## Diacetyl-M

*Blue/Purple NY Yankee*

Anyone know whats in these pills? I see that someone above has had them, but the pic he linked to is not the same pill as I have. Mine is dark blue/purple with a few white spots, and the NY logo is inpressed very lightly and kinda hard to see compared to the pic on hipforums. Also, the logo almost extends to the edge of the pill. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks 

http://www.hipforums.com/newforums/showthread.php?t=361647&page=4   I posted a pic.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

uniter said:


> What is it with Quebec and the pure amphetamine pills?



Seems like people here prefer speed to mdma.

Maybe because back then there were only 1 kind of pill when all that shit came out and it was a mixed bag of 2c-b, mdma and shitload of speed.


----------



## Revo

Quebec Bikers gangs can cook amphetamine and/or meth blindfolded.


----------



## anamnesis

*Your Description Matches My Pills*



Diacetyl-M said:


> Anyone know whats in these pills? I see that someone above has had them, but the pic he linked to is not the same pill as I have. Mine is dark blue/purple with a few white spots, and the NY logo is inpressed very lightly and kinda hard to see compared to the pic on hipforums. Also, the logo almost extends to the edge of the pill. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> http://www.hipforums.com/newforums/showthread.php?t=361647&page=4   I posted a pic.



Diacetyl-M, I followed your link but am unable to view your pic. Your description matches my tablets far more accurately than the link I found. Have you tried them? I have, and I can tell you they're not 2C-I, 2C-E, 2C-T-2, 2C-T-7, or a piperazine. Definitely feels like a 2C-x, and I found the source from where these come from in my location and am told they're 2C-B, so in faith I go with that.


----------



## Diacetyl-M

Yes I ended up trying them and they are deffinitely 2cb


----------



## footclan

anamnesis said:


> How do you test for 2C-B? I've heard about MDMA testing kits, but 2C-B?



2c-I and 2c-B have the same reaction when tested with marquis and similar regents. I had suspected 2c-b but couldn't tell with a test kit what is was for sure. 2c-i is far more easily obtained than 2c-b.


----------



## gbrown182

Has anybody had or heard of Blue G spots around east Canada?Blue pill with the letter G on it.


----------



## raver2008

^^ I've had them a while ago in NB and they were either Mda or a mix of mdma/mda


----------



## gbrown182

oh nice i think ill be doing them tonight or tomorow or might be doing red play boys have you heard any good things about them?


----------



## LooSiD

Hey guys and gals, I just bought some red mercedes pills in Toronto. I don't have a testing kit but I licked one and it's definitely not a pipe.

Anyone had these and know what they are?


----------



## boobiegrab

what's good in t.o. right now?

i had some yellow aliens from downtown and they were bunk. bzp or some other junk i think.


----------



## radchris

*NB pills*

Purple Transformers in New Brunswick? 

Dark color purple/blue with white and black flecks.  decepticon head shape  pressed face details. 

I think they match the physical description of Piperazines pills from Quebec.

Any experiences with these?


----------



## raver2008

^^ Where are you in NB? But yeah there the typical BZP bullshit


----------



## radchris

Fred area. Tried 1 and your right. 

What I dont understand is. The demand for good pills (MDMA) is still very strong. They keep giving us crap.  That or no one buys anymore. At least in this area imo

We still talk about the good ole days, If you bought pills you knew it was going to be a good night. Without any doubts.


----------



## themysticone

any word on the beveled pink motorolas? I know they arent MDMA but any idea what I'm in for? I've heard rumors of 2-cb, and other rumors of 5-meo-dmt....

Edit: Yeah I'm pretty sure they're 2cb...I dont have a testing kit so I cant say for sure but from what I can tell they were either 2-cb or 2-ci.


----------



## newfoundland

Does anyone know what is going around in St. Johns and where it is going on? Been here in the city for close to a year now (moved here from Vancouver) and lately been looking to get back into the scene, but the "scene" here seems non-existent - or at least that is how it feels.


----------



## qnibb

Has anyone heard of these Pink/Purple (magenta?) coloured pills with the letters "BMW" on one side, and a gun on the other side? I think I was told that the edges were beveled as well. I hear these are floating around the GTA.


----------



## fr3ky

Has anyone seen yellow & blue rabbit's around the nova scotia area?

and if so how would you rate them please? been offered some just want to see if they are rated or not.


----------



## jamesmartin

Recently got some blue pills with a fist on them In Ottawa . They are awsome ! According to pill reports 100% MDMA


----------



## fr3ky

Yah, these are rabbits be awsome if anyone that has tried em to give a review


----------



## greengun

anyone ever had blue Maseratis(solid blue color, domed. tightly pressed. crown was impressed.)
/red apples (more of a pinkish color, with lots of different shades of pink and white speckles. broke apart very easily. apple was outpressed)
 in the *niagara region* ?
there all that was going around here this summer, was just wondering if anyone tried em. if so what was your high like?


----------



## cutlery69

GTA has been horrible lately.  Lots of out pressed garbage.  Even the capsules suck now.

Beige Infinities: Pipes
Red Guccis: Pipes + very low MDxx
Blue/Red/Pink/Yellow Stars (round): Pipes
Green Dollars: Pipes

I just picked up some Green Pistols in the GTA anyone know anything about those?


----------



## hungry_ghost

I just had some green pistols the other night. They were pretty clean, no bad crash or hangover. Very fun.

Any good pills going around edmonton, alberta?


----------



## robbie.d

anyone know whats going around in the London scene? im new to town and wondering whats up?


----------



## Missalynn

Orange ladies in Alberta, very good clean MDMA high.


----------



## rhythmtech

robbie.d said:


> anyone know whats going around in the London scene? im new to town and wondering whats up?



Lots of good things floating around London.

Plenty of good pills and lots of pure MDMA


----------



## gbrown182

did a red rds this halloween, very good mdma high


----------



## Tiesto

Anyone tried Blue Pumas in the GTA area?


----------



## Centipede of Horus

Im in the Seattle area and i have some Yellow Supermans.  Anyone taken these?  i was going to take them with my GF tonight but i cant find anything through pillreports or a google search....


----------



## cutlery69

Centipede of Horus said:


> Im in the Seattle area and i have some Yellow Supermans.  Anyone taken these?  i was going to take them with my GF tonight but i cant find anything through pillreports or a google search....



This is a Canada thread

btw the green pistols that I asked about earlier are pipes in the GTA


----------



## tony serro

Has anyone recently gotten these ultra thin, rectangle shaped blue pills that look really skecthy and have a bathroom door logo on them? I just got them last weekend in montreal, canada.


----------



## YouWillChange.

A friend has blue buddhas, Calgary, Alberta. Anyone know what's in them?


----------



## Tiesto

Ontario, GTA

Blue Puma - Low/medium dose MDMA pill.  No signs of amphetamines.  Clean, but on the weaker side of pills.  Reason I say it's weak is because my tolerance has dropped drastically, so if this were a good pill I woulda been mashed.  Just a nice, mellow, smooth high.  2 or 3 would definitely do the trick.

The pill was a light/sky blue, the puma was pressed in (not outpressed), and there was a slight dome on the backside if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tiesto

GTA, Ontario

Light blue dolphins (not a very "clear" press, but you can still make out its a dolphin)
- Meth, possibly some mdma in them, not quite sure.  But dam do they make you fly.  Just taking a little lick of the pill and you can just taste the pungent speed.

Yellow Puma
- Basically the same as the blue puma I reported on.  However I think that there was a little bit more meth in these ones than the blues.  But still a low - medium dose of mdma.


----------



## perthmon

Hiya! I've just relocated to Toronto and would appreciate any info anyone has on:

red kappa logo pressed in (aparently they come in purple and blue also)

yellow/orangie nike logo (swooooshhh!!) also pressed in 

I've check pillreports but didnt get anything recent/useful.

thanks heaps


----------



## dropsonde

what are the good pills going around Vancouver? I usually get Molly but might get pills for nye


----------



## Kadazzle

Toronto pills suck, stick with Molly.

Everything I've had has had a low cut of MDMA, usually cut with Pipes.


----------



## skittleshoes

vancouver --
does anyone know of any tiny white gelcaps? 

i'm kinda skeptical about caps, anyone have any experience?


----------



## gorgoroth

EVERY local name of bombs is filled with meth, that's the only reason I used to buy them.


----------



## trippingballs123

Nova Scotian here, i have some info on a couple new pills going around, but I'm hoping people have their own experiences of these ones to share.

Purple Louis Vitton 
- These ones looked good, and I was told they were chocked full of MDMA. I've never managed to do pure molly, but these were pretty good, I got pretty damn high from a single one. I was definitely high for an unusual amount of time though, and my friends who did more of them were so high right into the next day. All of us had fucked pupils till the night of the day after, haha. I was getting a little bit of lockjaw as well, my friends agree that there was probably meth in them. Which is a shame because we also came to the conclusion that they were MDMA too. Prolly won't be sleeping for a while on these.

White Rhinos 
- Got these the same time as the LVs. I was the only one who tried both (1 LV and 1 rhino), and I also seemed to have the most chilling time. My two friends did 2-3 LVs and must have been fucked for twelve hours or more, but after 5 or 6 hours I was able to sleep like a baby, which I think might have something to do with these. The next day I dropped half of one, which was nice to see how these felt by themselves, and it was nice. Obviously since it was half I didn't feel much, but seeing as I was feeling pretty dead the next day and this somehow managed to perk me up and put a smile on my face says something about them. Definitely clean.

Anyways, as you can tell I haven't had enough experience with these to give a good enough report. Hopefully somebody else will be able to elaborate, or I'll just give a better review after some more testing.


----------



## Revo

sold as "green hearts" but they look kinda blue to me, anyway..

Well pressed, Inpressed Heart (like the organ, not the word ) press
outside: Blue with reddish/brown speckles
inside: seen some shine inside and brown specks
Scored in the back to make halves
Beleved edge on both side
Smells like candy...
Bitter/salty taste of something


----------



## raver2008

If everyone was high for 12 + hours it was probably pipes.. check out pillreports see if you see any reports on the same pills to get an idea whats i them. No mdma pill lasts 12 hours.  

Im in saint john nb. Same garbage as alot of canada has, mario stars, transformers, snoopies and ninja turtles, all pipes.. Suposebly some mdma around, hopefully its the real deal


----------



## trippingballs123

raver2008 said:


> Anyone know anything about blue rockets? Double stamped one side has the rocket other side has what looks like 3 snow flakes or maybe stars, anyone whos tested them would be great, but even hearing experiances would be good



I'm not so sure about the BLUE ones, but I've had the green versions of those and I can tell you they're definitely clean/good for rolling/raving, managed to keep me going for a while but not due to speed or meth or anything. I know since they're different colours theres always the chance this information is useless to you... But if I were you, I'd try them out.


----------



## InvisibleEye

In Montreal: white oval Batmans - nice, clean speed, very little comedown. Report is available on pillreports.com (no reagent test though).


----------



## raver2008

anyone heard anything on blue ladies?


----------



## dropsonde

skittleshoes said:


> vancouver --
> does anyone know of any tiny white gelcaps?
> 
> i'm kinda skeptical about caps, anyone have any experience?




halloween got some, very good.
nye was great as well, different batch but pretty potent. may have been cut with something

latest batch may be cut heavily with meth cause it gave me anxiety and wasnt a roll. also tested dark brown/black


----------



## raver2008

blue revolvers anyone actually tested them or any experianced users tried them? pillreports seems divided and noone knows or has actually tested them to be sure sadly


----------



## rolling_souls

Does anyone have any info or expereince with Blue Fleur de lis OR (New Orleans Saints Logo)....which is the Fleur de lis. Nothing on PR, nothing on here.

They are in the Edmonton area.

Anything anyone can add would be awesome.


----------



## raver2008

MeowMixMuffin said:


> My first roll ever was on these.
> I've had green ones, though I've heard blue ones are much the same.
> Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful. Really clean, and little to no jaw clenching, just good feelings all night.
> Easy to sleep on, too, I found,
> But I woke up halfway through said sleep and couldn't crash for the next 24 hrs or so.



Really? Was that recently? Know of any other kinds going  around where you are? Not many people on here in this part of canada nice to see someone else


----------



## evilchimarea

i live in the states but my buddy says they come from canada so i figured i'd post this here.

they're all outpressed which is my major concern

pink paul franks or monkeys
dark purple and light blue playboys
green and yellow cardinals or birds


----------



## Revo

evilchimarea said:


> i live in the states but my buddy says they come from canada so i figured i'd post this here.
> 
> they're all outpressed which is my major concern
> 
> pink paul franks or monkeys
> dark purple and light blue playboys
> green and yellow cardinals or birds



Don't waste your money. Its sad my country export these most crapola.  Usually don't trust outpressed shit...


----------



## evilchimarea

Revo said:


> Don't waste your money. Its sad my country export these most crapola.  Usually don't trust outpressed shit...



thanks man just needed someone elses imput


----------



## raver2008

Green leaves? Anyone know anything about them? Two leaves stamped on each side of pill. Will try and get a pic upAlso some white montreal expos goign around nb, full of speed no mdma what so ever


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Green outpressed Playboys are most likely pipes. Haven't done em, but according to lick test it sure as hell isn't close to Mdma.

Does anyone know anything about all the red infiniti's like the car logos? In the batch I got there's all kinds of shades, from like really light almost whitish red, to very dark dark red. They definitely do not taste of piperazines, but from my experience with them I'd guess each one has a low dose m and a mild stimulating substance. Not a bad pill at all, just have to take a couple. I never had too much trouble at all sleeping on these.

Edit - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=10016 i believe that is the exact same looking Playboy bunny pill


----------



## thyra13

hey guys, i have a quick question...when i'm buying speed (pill), what am i actually getting?? is it meth??  i live in montreal btw...thanks


----------



## Visitor Q

thyra13 said:


> hey guys, i have a quick question...when i'm buying speed (pill), what am i actually getting?? is it meth??  i live in montreal btw...thanks



Greetings fellow montrealer.

If you are buying "speed" here on the island, the chances that you are getting methamphetamine are close to 100%, with very few pills containing other stimulants such as amphetamine, pseudoephedrine and caffeine.

"Ecstasy" pills (in tablet form) are pills which contain in them at least one of the following: MDMA, MDA or bk-MDMA (rare). However they usually contain other drugs like methamphetamine, amphetamine and occasionally heroin. Some have even been found to contain TMFPP and BZP. Some are sold as ecstasy and contain not even a trace of MDxx. An experienced roller will notice this.

The gelcaps filled with crystals however are more likely to be pure MDxx or at least pure MDxx and amphetamine. They have been found to be generally more pure.

GRIP (Groupe de Recherche et d'Intervention Psychosociale) is a non-profit organisation here in Montreal who specialise in harms reduction and distribution of drug related information about safety and other statistics.

Here is the link to their website:

http://www.gripmontreal.org/en/home.html

Happy trails!


----------



## thyra13

thanks for the reply...i usually get molly caps in powdered form...

if you dont mind me asking....

on the ed forums they have many discussions on mixing e with speed, and they many ppl give their opinions based on their experiences as to how much meth to take with the e...i know that much of the e i get will probably contain between 50-90(if lucky) mg of mdma, but on average, how much meth is in the speed pills one would normally find?

thanks again.


----------



## Visitor Q

thyra13 said:


> thanks for the reply...i usually get molly caps in powdered form...
> 
> if you dont mind me asking....
> 
> on the ed forums they have many discussions on mixing e with speed, and they many ppl give their opinions based on their experiences as to how much meth to take with the e...i know that much of the e i get will probably contain between 50-90(if lucky) mg of mdma, but on average, how much meth is in the speed pills one would normally find?
> 
> thanks again.



There is no way of knowing for sure the exact dosage of meth your specific speed tabs contain, but it is usually in the 30 - 60 mg range per tablet.

Usually lower doses of meth are found in ecstasy tablets.


----------



## raver2008

Theres no heroin in ecstasy pills..Look on pill reports for your area. Alot of them contain amp not meth. But im sure theres plenty with meth as well.


----------



## JohnnyPoppySeed

Anybody had blue diamonds in the GTA? There shaped like a diamond and the first few batchs that came around where bomb then...the fakes came.lol always seems to happen. Also the last ones i got where some well made blue revolvers really tight and well made also really good just wondering if anyones had these before?


----------



## raver2008

Theres alot of batches of blue revolvers going around. Alot of them are pipes but maybe your lucky and there the real ones.


----------



## InvisibleEye

Visitor Q: thanks a lot for the link to the grip website! I'm in Montreal and I didn't even know about this organisation!


----------



## Visitor Q

raver2008 said:


> Theres no heroin in ecstasy pills..Look on pill reports for your area. Alot of them contain amp not meth. But im sure theres plenty with meth as well.



It is generally meth. Amps are mostly found in pharm pills nowadays here, but there are still some street pills that contain them. Meth is used because it is easier to produce and it gives more of a "rush" than amps. They are however more addictive and toxic.

Pill reports, even with the largest collective efforts, are incomplete. I have had the chance to get some raw data directly from Dr. Jean-Sébastien Fallu, a friend of mine and head of GRIP Montréal (see previous posts). They did firsthand testing of street ecstasy pills and found many strange things. Like I mentioned, some did not even contain MDxx. A few tested pills did contain diacetylmorphine (heroin) though this is considered to be very rare. Data like this does not always reach mainstream media attention because of the way mainstream media distorts information. This would likely have caused such headlines as "ECSTASY USERS ARE JUNKIES" or "YOUR KIDS ARE GETTING HIGH ON HEROIN PILLS". In reality, this is estimated to correspond to less than 1% of ecstasy tablets so there is no reason to alarm anyone.


----------



## thyra13

hi, i have a question...i am not sure that this is the best place to ask, but here goes...

Backstory: going to an event with a bunch of friends, gonna roll

i have a dealer through a friend who sells molly caps (always clean although the strength sometimes varies)...these caps cost me a little more than most pressed pills but im happy to pay as its usually really good and always clean.

my friend says he is going to get his pills (e and speed)from another guy...

here is my problem/question:

the "e" (i use brackets as i highly doubt he is gonna get e) he's getting costs about half as much as my caps and the same amount as the speed he is buying...since i have read at various points that meth is easier to make and quite a bit cheaper than e, am i safe in assuming they are going to get screwed???

i.e. either meth bombs with a bit of mdma, bunk pills or even worse, they'll get pipes???

i am asking as i do not have too much experience in drug use, and have alway gotten everything from my same source.

thank you...

p.s.
i know we arent supposed to talk prices, but i dont think i actually did that...if what i wrote is still against the rules i apologize...just wasnt sure how else to ask the question...if they all get piped, its going to ruin their night and probably end up ruining mine as well...


----------



## shake

you are good with the way you worded ya post. you buddy could get pipes or he could get good pills just be sure to stress to him to the best of you ability to be very weary of what he buys and to either test the pills he is buying or atleast do some research on perhaps pillreports.com and see reviews others have had in your area with these pills. allthought pillreports.com isnt 100% accurate and his bet bet is to get the pills in question tested with an e-z test kit which are easily available by clicking the rite link right off of this site. hope yall have fun and be safe


----------



## Visitor Q

thyra13 said:


> here is my problem/question:
> 
> the "e" (i use brackets as i highly doubt he is gonna get e) he's getting costs about half as much as my caps and the same amount as the speed he is buying...since i have read at various points that meth is easier to make and quite a bit cheaper than e, am i safe in assuming they are going to get screwed???
> 
> i.e. either meth bombs with a bit of mdma, bunk pills or even worse, they'll get pipes???



In all honesty, they could contain anything from meth to piperazines.

The only way of knowing is through testing.

Statistically speaking though, He will most likely be getting commercial pressed pills which are usually a combination of MDxx and meth. Dosages vary greatly from one pressed pill to another so he should be careful when dosing.

Molly caps ARE generally more pure and safer (and worth the price difference). GENERALLY.


----------



## thyra13

thanks for the answers...i'll be sure to pass them on to my friends...

although one can never be positive, the source i get my caps from has been serving friends of mine (guys who introduced me to mdma) for years, they would usually go to the raves together, and he has never given them anything but clean molly...although i can never be certain, its a pretty good be i'll be getting clean mdma...


----------



## LetFireFall

Blue UFC's in Ottawa

Super amazing pills, one had me rolling hard. Their definitely clean as fuck so snatch them up if they come around


----------



## Visitor Q

thyra13 said:


> thanks for the answers...i'll be sure to pass them on to my friends...
> 
> although one can never be positive, the source i get my caps from has been serving friends of mine (guys who introduced me to mdma) for years, they would usually go to the raves together, and he has never given them anything but clean molly...although i can never be certain, its a pretty good be i'll be getting clean mdma...



It is always good to know and trust your source. It's the next best thing to testing.

Be safe, and happy trails!


----------



## cutlery69

Anyone tried the Yellow Suns in Toronto?
picture here:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21282


----------



## echoesOTT

hey has anyone tried the orange supermans, they're triangle superman badge cut outs.  they're a light orange with white/beige specs.  they seem to be a very hard press.  

thanks!


----------



## raver2008

Anyone know anything about blue ladies with a G on the other side going around? Im in new runswick but they probably are coming from montreal


----------



## InvisibleEye

Anyone had these big, round, white «Wii» pills? Got them in Montreal, sold as speed...


----------



## aadogg

is it jus me or are the prices of oxys just keep going  up an H keep going down.....


----------



## echoesOTT

that wii pill looks like a legit (montreal) speed pill.  I used to live in MTL and i believe it's the same guy who presses the on stars, ice, wheelchair, etc...  there's a lot of pill reports of speeds from mtl (Quebec)... they pretty much all seem to contain amphetamine.  i'm guessing someone's got a VERY elaborate setup since those white speed pills have been around for about 6 years now...as far as i know they all contain amphetamine.
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21430


----------



## InvisibleEye

Thanks to you echoesOTT, I actually tried the pill and it sure feels like a legit speed pill! And the trip was very similar than the Ice ones I had before, which kinda confirms your theory.


----------



## speed14freak

So i have this pill i bought that's blue and rectangle shaped with an ankh press. They said it had acid in it but i highly doubt that, i did some searching and found a single report that guessed 2C-x. Has anyone here tried or tested these? what did you find, how did they feel?


----------



## raver2008

anyone know anything about purple spades? 

 also white stars with base written on back are amps. blue g ladies are mdma but pretty weak. 5 point blue stars are pipes. all these are in nb but come from Montreal


----------



## stiffcock

Nothing but garbage in Toronto lately.


----------



## Revo

Still have the bue with some brown speckle heart around MTL


----------



## newfoundland

Is anyone hanging out in Western Newfoundland?


----------



## cutlery69

Yellow Sunflowers in Toronto: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21906

Finally some legit beans!


----------



## Green1

someone gave me this navy blue rectangular pill

im not sure.... but i think i saw a celtic cross, but could have must been my imagination

it was .... psychedelic

very

strange!!!

loved it
what was it ?

near ottawa


----------



## speed14freak

thats the same one i got down in nova scotia green, did you just take one?


----------



## keytonius

Had some green apples maybe a month ago in Hamilton.I know my "E" and these definatly had one of the 2-C compounds in them,maybe 2C-B.Felt a little like MDMA at first,but then the colours started coming,pastel,beautiful colours that I only get from the 2,5dimethoxy's.
   Still,if its E,call it E!!!Someone without much experience could be terrified from these compounds if they expected a roll...


----------



## ManUntd7

Hey guys, wanna know if anyone has an idea if Green Versaces are any good or if you've evercome accross them. I got them from Montreal. The back has nothing (blank). Searched pill reports and ecstasy data, but none of the Versace reports are similar to these. I'm at work right now so it would be hard for me to post pictures, but here's a thread I already created which does include them: 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=503477


----------



## Acadian

Stay away from this crap if you see it.






They come from Ontario and they are terrible.   I tried them on a couple of occasions, just to be sure it wasn't me and the second time I took it, I felt like crap for 2 days.


----------



## LetFireFall

echoesOTT said:


> hey has anyone tried the orange supermans, they're triangle superman badge cut outs.  they're a light orange with white/beige specs.  they seem to be a very hard press.
> 
> thanks!



Yeah they were weak...there was abit of mdma in them but not much because i didn't feel the come up or peak. All i felt was a slight come up and it stayed at that.


----------



## ManUntd7

*Green Versace*

Has anyone tried these before? I didn't seem to get a reply to my previous post.


----------



## Tiesto

Anyone heard anything about pink kangaroos?


----------



## speed14freak

anyone try louis vuittons or suns? i dont know the color of either


----------



## Jaylambirdman

anyone try pink stars with eyes? im trying them this weekend, ive heard they r awesome. but u can never be too sure. I got them in the vancouver area btw.


----------



## kristilev

anyone hear anything about purple speckle-y pills called G-spots around MTL? have a G on one side and a line on the other...no naked lady though...wondering if anyone knows whats in them


----------



## Revo

Jaylambirdman said:


> anyone try pink stars with eyes? im trying them this weekend, ive heard they r awesome. but u can never be too sure. I got them in the vancouver area btw.



Mario star, mario invisibility stars, etc, etc. and No, they are NOT awesome at all.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21490
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=20980
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=20843

http://www.pillreports.com/index.ph...0&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&submit=Search+Reports




kristilev said:


> anyone hear anything about purple speckle-y pills called G-spots around MTL? have a G on one side and a line on the other...no naked lady though...wondering if anyone knows whats in them




like these? http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21475


----------



## kristilev

Revo said:


> like these? http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21475



they look similar, except mine were purple and the effects people described were different...hmm


----------



## speed14freak

picked up some purple decepticon shaped pills, surprisingly they weren't bad what with all of the transformers being pipes, but did have a bit of meth/amphetamine.


----------



## IheartMaryJane

*yellow cartoon martians*


*NSFW*: 













print kinda hard to show up on these in picture, theyre kinda faded.
any one see these going around toronto?
the presses look like these
http://www.ecstasydata.org/images/display/1000/1140_lg.jpg


----------



## Horrux

^^^
Those look good.

Just tested some blue Euros which tested out fine MDMA and some A1 large white ones that tested fine as speed.  Didn't try them yet.  This is in the province of Quebec.


----------



## IheartMaryJane

yea they were fun, a bit speedy


----------



## thechamp1685

@horrux hey dont u post on pill reports good posts man


----------



## Horrux

thechamp1685 said:


> @horrux hey dont u post on pill reports good posts man



Thanks bud, I do my best.


----------



## thechamp1685

werd man top quality work keep it up @ horrux


----------



## Cheechy

there is currently an MDMA drought in ottawa. one of the top chems. was recently busted.

on the pills topic, avoid pink batmen. got some the other day. either a low quality amphetamine or a caffeine/ephedrine combo.


----------



## Revo

Two top researcher dropped two blue hearts each (new version, thinner)

We'll do science in ~ 40-45 minutes

Sit back, and enjoy the class

later

EDIT: First edit, warm sensation in stomach, butterflies, sweaty feets, euphoria, pupils dilation...


----------



## pallidamors

Revo said:


> Two top researcher dropped two blue hearts each (new version, thinner)
> 
> We'll do science in ~ 40-45 minutes
> 
> Sit back, and enjoy the class
> 
> later
> 
> EDIT: First edit, warm sensation in stomach, butterflies, sweaty feets, euphoria, pupils dilation...



Why don't these famed researchers of renown write up their experience afterwards and put it in the trip report section? Could be useful to future research studies!


----------



## IheartMaryJane

any one here anything about the orange kappas/ladies around toronto


----------



## EU4RIK

just got some deep yellow like a dandelion color type deal, autobot transformer. took one didnt hit for an hour thought it was bunk so i drank a bit, smoked a bit, then about 2 hours later it hit and it hit hard, i was rollin balls. doesnt feel like pipes, if you get a chance pick one of these up.


----------



## nativenick

havent done caps in a while but the last ones i did in fall 09 were really good. they were yellow aliens the guy said it was 2ci in the pills. i had noticeable visuals (patterns, vibrant colours, morphing) and stimulation reminiscent of 2cx drugs. 

any one else in canada noticing 2cx pills are becoming increasingly common

 ive already had 2ci, 2ce, 2cb in pills and i heard of 2ct7 pills going around a while ago

lol i dont even say ecstacy any more i jus call em caps cuz u really never no whats in caps these days. if i want the "ecstacy" experience i jus look for pure mdma's at least u know its usually just mdma and some inert filler. i think theres only one time ive ever had a molly that felt unclean.


----------



## love_sex_desire

^^ I aparently have some pressed 2C-B pills from Winnipeg that were shipped from out west, but they were specifically sold as 2C-B, not as ecstasy. At least when you did 2C-I you were told by the dealer it was 2C-I. But who really knows if it is? That's why I like getting just the pure chemical.

Could you tell a difference between the pills you did that you were told contained 2C-I, 2C-E, 2C-B and 2C-T-7? They have vast differences in effects so it would definitely be noticeable.  

I remember a couple years back there was apparently 2C-I in one press being sold as ecstasy. My buddy was definitely surprised and pissed off about it. Nothing like getting full blown psychedelia when you are looking for a nice roll. I don't know if there are more 2Cx's being put into pressed pills or being passed off as "ecstasy" pills in Winnipeg lately, because I don't touch pressed pills anymore. There is so much good quality crystal mdma in Winnipeg that there is no reason to bother with the guessing game of the ecstasy pill brand of whatever the fuck.

Noticing quite a few Winnipegers around  Good times nativenick


----------



## keyoflife

Last year I had the 2ci pink aliens here in the peg. I loved em! Whish I could find them again  

I like pure mdma but I also like pressed caps too. Granted I have a testing kit so I test all pills I take first. I've found some interesting stuff hehe. And the pink aliens tested positive for 2c*


----------



## love_sex_desire

^^ IMO it's much better to get actual 2C-I powder so you know how much you're taking. With the piperazines, research chemicals, meth and occassional DXM and ketamine in pills I think the current state of pressed pills is atrocious!

Although to be fair there definitely are some genuine MDMA pills out there. I have a few yellow 007's and white rhinos put away for a rainy day when there's no molly around, but it's nice to know exactly how much MDMA you are taking and I have no idea what the MDMA content of those pills are. Pillreports.com says they are "medium" strength, but not knowing what that translates into actual MDMA content means nothing to me,

Calling on a boycott of pressed pills till the pill makers get their act together! Stick to MDMA and if you need a little extra kick then mix in some speed. 

It's funny, some people say they like pressed pills over molly cuz it usually has a bit of meth in it, but when you suggest buying mdma and meth and mixing them yourself, they're like, gross I wont touch meth! Somehow meth mixed in an ecstasy pill is okay though... lol never understood that


----------



## Horrux

^^^
Yeah it's funny/weird/sad really.


----------



## pallidamors

love_sex_desire said:


> ^^ IMO it's much better to get actual 2C-I powder so you know how much you're taking. With the piperazines, research chemicals, meth and occassional DXM and ketamine in pills I think the current state of pressed pills is atrocious!
> 
> Although to be fair there definitely are some genuine MDMA pills out there. I have a few yellow 007's and white rhinos put away for a rainy day when there's no molly around, but it's nice to know exactly how much MDMA you are taking and I have no idea what the MDMA content of those pills are. Pillreports.com says they are "medium" strength, but not knowing what that translates into actual MDMA content means nothing to me,
> 
> Calling on a boycott of pressed pills till the pill makers get their act together! Stick to MDMA and if you need a little extra kick then mix in some speed.
> 
> It's funny, some people say they like pressed pills over molly cuz it usually has a bit of meth in it, but when you suggest buying mdma and meth and mixing them yourself, they're like, gross I wont touch meth! Somehow meth mixed in an ecstasy pill is okay though... lol never understood that



In an ideal capitalist world, a boycott would work, but really, I doubt anyone could really muster enough support for a boycott for pill makers to really change what they do. There will always be plenty of people who don't test pills, who believe that whatever they eat are legitimate rolls, or who just don't care which will counterbalance any minimal drop in sales caused by a pressed pill boycott. 

However, by boycotting pressed pills, you are at least preserving your own health, even if you won't change the nature of the game.


----------



## keyoflife

I much prefer the pure molly or pure 2c* for sure.  I love to mix and match to what I'm looking for  never been steered wrong yet when I ask for advice  thanks!


----------



## LetFireFall

There's so many garbage pills around Ottawa right now, the last good pill i had were the Blue UFC's (circular light blue pill with the octagon and UFC letters written inside).

In the past few month there's been so much garbage; Yellow Superman, Orange Superman, Pink Cat (out-pressed cat face http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21671), Pink 3-D Star, Red Apple, Blue 3-D star and Orange 3-D star.
_
The Orange and Blue Star's were fairly decent but the rest were garbage. The pills were waxy and made you feel sick. Most of the reports said pipes so I'm going to go with that. I wouldn't take any of the X pills around Ottawa right now to be honest stick with MDMA if possible, don't waste your money._

These were the red apples first batch i got were bomb second batch was the exact same press but were completely bunk. http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22071

On the other hand there's very good speed pills going around right now... White On star's, White Macintosh apple's, White 9mm's, White Battery's, White Monster's, White Tweetybird's. All top quality SPEED pills.

Battery- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22621
9mm- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21996
Tweetybird- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21995
Macintosh- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21678
Monster- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21637
Onstar- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=13347


----------



## IheartMaryJane

my boi got a hold of a new source, was skeptical about the press at first, yellow transformer/decepticon outpress, pill was not waxy tho, or had no sour piper taste, high lasted about 3 hours was passed out after 4 hours of consumption, very MD++ like, any one see these going around Toronto?

also did not leave you twitchy, heart palpitations the next day like other pills ive had.


----------



## liquidreality

newfoundland said:


> Is anyone hanging out in Western Newfoundland?



Hey I do. Seems like its a bit of a mixed bag here recently. There were some killer blue, yellow and orange jack-o-lanterns going around but they're all gone now at least in my area  What a shame 2 had people flored. As well as some dirty, dirty orange stains AVOID! Recently there have been some various coloured Yankies going around they feel like meth/MDxx pills.


----------



## Psychonautical

Has anyone in Ontario tried the
Light Purple and white Speckled New York Yankee Tablets.

They made me hallucinate... somethin fierce.

my friend recently acquired them from Toronto.


----------



## omfgiloveit

A question i would like to ask everyone is...why are so many people here buying these pills?! i live in toronto and ever since i started rolling all i have ever found is molly...i have never come across a pill untill now and this was after actually looking for pills just because im found of the whole colour pill idea...but if there is so much mdma going around and soo cheap why are all you guys getting pills?

fond*


----------



## K-Dazed

omfgiloveit said:


> A question i would like to ask everyone is...why are so many people here buying these pills?! i live in toronto and ever since i started rolling all i have ever found is molly...i have never come across a pill untill now and this was after actually looking for pills just because im found of the whole colour pill idea...but if there is so much mdma going around and soo cheap why are all you guys getting pills?



Because MDMA powder is so abundant (atleast in Toronto) a lot of it is cut to shit. Pills on the other hand are also cut to shit, but you can at least recognize the print and hope you get a good pill.

I get good MDMA powder in Toronto, but some people I know swear they're never going to buy it again because they have a crap source.


----------



## raver2008

This thread sadly seems to have died but does anyone have any info on dark red fast forward/reverse's?


----------



## themysticone

I too have noticed a large increase in 2Cx pills going around...I live just outside winnipeg so you either have to go in to winnipeg to get anything good or rely on the people who bring them in to town...there were a lot of blue NY yankees going around here, which are 2CI as far as I know, and some blue guns (glocks) came around recently that were pretty good, nice and clean.


----------



## DrDuke

Has anyone tried orange mickey mouses? They are orange with a sort of dancing mouse on them. Also anyone try clear capsule with a brownish cystall powder inside?


----------



## Zerouex

The latter is the form Molly normally comes in around these parts. Seems people like to skip the acetone wash.


----------



## raver2008

Fredericton/Saint John and im sure a shit load of other towns in nb

Yellow Aliens- Mdma medium dose, no other drugs just mdma and filler (finally)

Red Fast Forwards- No idea what they are but can say for certain they are not mdma or mda

Snoopys/Homers/Transformers/Stars- All in many different colors are all JUNK pipes stay away unless thats what your looking for ( cllearly these are all being made by the same guy, they always  come together,usually if a dealer has one of them he has all of them, would love to see the cops bust whoever the hell it is, never liked rats but this is one exception where i'd pay them to myself lol) 

Yellow Monkeys- Pipes


----------



## loncho

K-Dazed said:


> Because MDMA powder is so abundant (atleast in Toronto) a lot of it is cut to shit. Pills on the other hand are also cut to shit, but you can at least recognize the print and hope you get a good pill.
> 
> I get good MDMA powder in Toronto, but some people I know swear they're never going to buy it again because they have a crap source.



this^


If you get to score crystallized MDMA, go for it and forget the pills and Molly powder (that's also cut with crap).


----------



## EU4RIK

are they like light red and a light print?


----------



## EU4RIK

i might have the same ones, i cant really see the print, but i would stay away. if were talkin about the same ones you will be in for a shitt time


----------



## climbo

*3-star Blue Crown in Toronto...safe?*

Wondering if anyone else has gotten these recently...round pressed, 3 star blue crown.
Safe or waste of time?

Searched but no recent results...only see a bunch of 5star and rolex.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny blue

Merging with Canada Pill discussion


----------



## Keaton

EDIT:
Nvm, returned no results.


----------



## EU4RIK

nova scotia-had some red/orange pills got them around march, with little green pieces and shit all over, looked kind of like a rhino stamp but was hard to tell.....awful. the actual high wasnt terrible but not that good either, and once the comedown happened it felt like what i imagine a migraine would. stay clear away


----------



## Tommyboy

1000 posts. 

Closed and on to the new one.


----------

